# WHEN IS the next Naval Officer Assessment Board (NOAB) ?



## Galahad (24 Jan 2009)

Hello all,

I have been doing a fair bit of reading in this site over the last few weeks, and I have a few remaining questions that I hope someone can help me answer.

Just to put them in context, I'm currently in my final year of mechanical engineering and I am planning on applying for Marine Systems Engineering after I finish school.

What I would like to know is when is the NOAB usually held? I gather sometime in June/July and October, but could someone give me anything more specific?

Further to that, is where does the NOAB fit in the overall admissions process? Like is it the last thing you do before your BMQ, or does it depend on when you apply? Suppose I apply in May (after graduation), would this be early enough for me to attend the NOAB in June/July, followed by BMQ possibly in August/September. Does that sound remotely realistic?

I hope this is not too much to ask, but the recruiter I talked to in Halifax already was not particularly helpful about this, and I want to be able to make the process as smooth as possible.

Cheers!


----------



## ComdCFRG (25 Jan 2009)

Galahad,

First, I'm not sure why you are waiting to apply.  Since you are likely a Direct Entry Officer you will have to wait until you have your degree completed later this year, but you don't know what else might delay you - something in your medical history for example.  You have said you are interested - go an make your application either at the Centre or online.  That way you complete your processing in parallel with your qualification (rather than in series) and you maximise your chance of hitting your gateways, like NOAB, the earliest you can.  While what you have suggested for a timeline is possible, I would not recommend planning on it -even a cursory scan of the posts here will show you that there can be unanticipated delays.  So, the earlier you start, the more likely you will be to enrolled and start training smoothly if you have a particular timeframe in mind.

For the Naval Officer Assessment Board, this is an evaluation of your ability to successfully complete naval officer training and is required prior to your consideration for selection into a naval officer occupation.  The Boards are scheduled relatively regularly, before our basic officer courses although the actual timing is subject to ship availability.

Good luck!


----------



## Galahad (25 Jan 2009)

ComdCFRG, thank you very much for your reply.

I suppose there really isn't any reason for me to wait, I'm sure I will be doing lots of that later on anyways. Learning what I have from these boards the last couple weeks has been extremely helpful, and now that I have found the information that I have been looking for, I think it is time to get the process started.

I guess that means I will be stopping by the recruiting centre this week to get my application started, hopefully everything goes smoothly!

Thanks again,
Galahad


----------



## ComdCFRG (26 Jan 2009)

Terrific - good luck on the application!

MKO


----------



## Gazoo (27 Jan 2009)

ComdCFRG said:
			
		

> For the Naval Officer Assessment Board, this is an evaluation of your ability to successfully complete naval officer training and is required prior to your consideration for selection into a naval officer occupation. Good luck!



In addition to the above purpose of the NOAB, it is also an opportunity for the candidate to be sure the Navy will be a good fit for him/her.  The bottom line is, it's better to be sure you want what is being offered rather than decide in BMOQ, or in any phase of classification trg that you have made a mistake and want out.

My 2 cents.


----------



## romeokilo (19 Feb 2009)

Hi all,

I did my interview at the local CFRC today and those who want to know about it, there isn't any specific info I can give out. Just be honest and know your trade or trades thoroughly. If you lie, they WILL find out and you WILL fail.

Now, the recruiting center was unable to tell me when the next NOAB dates are, but I am supposed to attend the next one.

Does anyone know a DND or a CF source which lists these, or potential ones? I tried searching, but very vague information comes up with no specifics.

Any help would be nice.
Thank you!


----------



## ComdCFRG (19 Feb 2009)

NOAB are scheduled as required and generally occur before the major concentrations of Basic Military Officer Qualification courses.  There is a NOAB being run at this moment.  While I do not have the dates for the next one, I would anticipate that it will be held sometime in the May-early July timeframe for the courses that start in August.

Good luck!


----------



## MARSBA (7 Mar 2009)

The next NOAB is presently scheduled for the week of 25-29 May.  Good luck.


----------



## romeokilo (8 Mar 2009)

MARSBA said:
			
		

> The next NOAB is presently scheduled for the week of 25-29 May.  Good luck.



Sir, I mean absolutely no disrespect, but how do you know this? Thank you for the info.


----------



## Galahad (8 Mar 2009)

Uh oh, I thought it would be later than that, this is no good.

My convocation is on the 27th of May  :-\


----------



## romeokilo (11 Mar 2009)

OK, two independent sources have confirmed now that the NOAB will occur from May 25th - 29th, and that it will be at CFB Esquimalt in Victoria, BC.

Anyone else looking at possible attendance here? Galahad, thinking of graduating in absentia to get in to the Navy?


----------



## Galahad (12 Mar 2009)

Wow, that sure would be a tough call...

I don't think I will have the choice though unfortunately, they won't enroll me until after I graduate, so I might have to wait for the next NOAB after that, which could be a long time...


----------



## romeokilo (12 Mar 2009)

Actually, there are a few choices.
That your graduation falls at the exact time of the NOAB is a cruel co-incidence. Ask your school for an "Eligibiity of Graduation" certificate. It's a piece of paper that tells whosoever concerned that the only thing remaining for you is the technicality of a graduation ceremony.

See if the CFRC accepts this letter (they did for me) as proof of graduation. You will only be sworn in AFTER you've gotten an offer at the NOAB, but not attending it at all means no offer anyway.

I would rather graduate in absentia and attend the NOAB, than wait 4 more months for the next one (which would likely be in September).


----------



## MARSBA (23 Mar 2009)

romeokilo said:
			
		

> Sir, I mean absolutely no disrespect, but how do you know this? Thank you for the info.


I usually chair them.


----------



## romeokilo (24 Mar 2009)

MARSBA said:
			
		

> I usually chair them.



Then I couldn't have it from a better source! Thank you.


----------



## Pelorus (24 Mar 2009)

Candidates usually sit the NOAB _after_ they complete BMOQ, correct?


----------



## aesop081 (24 Mar 2009)

boot12 said:
			
		

> Candidates usually sit the NOAB _after_ they complete BMOQ, correct?



NOAB is part of the application process so they are done prior to BMOQ....IIRC.

This post seems to support this :


			
				ComdCFRG said:
			
		

> *NOAB are scheduled as required and generally occur before the major concentrations of Basic Military Officer Qualification courses. *  There is a NOAB being run at this moment.  While I do not have the dates for the next one, I would anticipate that it will be held sometime in the May-early July timeframe for the courses that start in August.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Pelorus (1 Apr 2009)

Does anyone happen to have an official website link that outlines/acts as a directive for the NOAB?  

I searched the DND site but was only able to find a brief mention of it in an old recruiting .pdf for NCSE, an article about HMCS Regina, and a court martial, none of which were very substantive.

Cheers.


----------



## misanthropos (9 Apr 2009)

romeokilo said:
			
		

> confirmed... the NOAB will occur from May 25th - 29th, and that it will be at CFB Esquimalt in Victoria, BC.
> Anyone else looking at possible attendance here?




If all goes in a timely fashion, I could be there.  It would be an amazing birthday (May 25th) present form the forces, getting flown to the other side of the country.


----------



## romeokilo (9 Apr 2009)

misanthropos said:
			
		

> If all goes in a timely fashion, I could be there.  It would be an amazing birthday (May 25th) present form the forces, getting flown to the other side of the country.



That WOULD REALLY be an amazing birthday gift! I hope you're there, as I hope I am there so we can celebrate your birthday with cake. Yum....cake. I love cakes.

PS: Curious font.


----------



## misanthropos (9 Apr 2009)

Yeah, cake is good.  Maybe I can get a cake shaped like a frigate, or something.

I just find ceriphed fonts more pleasant to read.


----------



## px90 (9 Apr 2009)

misanthropos said:
			
		

> Yeah, cake is good.  Maybe I can get a cake shaped like a frigate, or something.
> 
> I just find ceriphed fonts more pleasant to read.



Save me a slice, I officially been Merit listed for MARs , recruiter said i should know within 1-2 weeks if I'll be on the may 25th NOAB.


----------



## GolfPapaSierra (14 Apr 2009)

Hi All,

I am glad to have finally found a conversation about the upcoming NOAB. I have applied to MAR/S and approximately 2 weeks ago I was declared med 3 fit. I have been bugging the people at my local recruiting centre about finding out here my file currently stands because I have not heard anything yet about the NOAB. Today (Apr 14, 09) I received an email that stated that the Production Officer in the Toronto location did not have any info as to when the next NOAB is. Earlier in this conversation someone said that the NOAB is being held at the end of May. Is there any chance this may have changed? Also has anyone received an invitation for an upcoming NOAB?

Someone has stated that they have been merit listed. What does that mean?

I am optimistic about receiving an invite to NOAB and therefore I am being proactive in furthering my learning about the navy. I wanted to share that I am reading a book called Operation Apollo - The Golden Age of The Canadian Navy in The War Against Terrorism, by Richard Gimblett. For me this book is quite interesting especially in terms of learning how multifunctional and flexible our Navy is. You can most likely pick it up at the library as I did.

As far as things stand right now for me I feel nervous because I feel I am only vaguely familiar with the Navy and the MAR/S trade. However I have chosen to compete for this for several reasons.

I believe that the Navy is a backbone to our homeland security and also the most efficient functioning arm of any military in terms of international presence. I'll quote the book mentioned above:

_Our extended coastline, with broad approaches and isolated expanses, requires relatively large ships with good sea keeping qualities. And it simply would be impossible to build a navy that could be everywhere at all times. As a reasonable compromise, our Navy adopted the notion of a roving task group that does not need to return to port to refuel every few days. A direct consequence of that force structure embodying the trinity of capabilities - command and control, operational depth, and integral ascertainment - is a navy with global reach. And that fits precisely with the national strategy of forward security: that Canada is made more secure by seeing to the resolution of global problems at their source, before they can expand to threaten the Canadian heartland. This is not only a measure of the idea of 'the best defence is a good offence'. It speaks also to Canada's acceptance of a responsible role in the global community...Navies cannot hold ground to the extent that an army can. Nor can they reach as swiftly to the far corners of the globe as an airforce. But the ability of a navy to stand off a foreign shore for an indefinite period with substantial combat capability cannot be matched._

It is this required operational flexibility and presence that draws me to the Navy. It seems safe to say that the navy must have its nose in all issues, and this to me is opportunity for a plethora of operational experiences.

As for MAR/S the primary characteristic of the trade that most interests me is the required ability to lead. I believe a leader is born but has to be trained how to execute his/her leadership skills effectively. I believe I have leadership skills that I can highly develop with the appropriate training. 

I will stop here. I would appreciate hearing the reasons why some of you have chosen the Navy and perhaps MAR/S. I would like to see if our interests are similar. You may also be able to further inspire me and others.

Please do not forget to metion if you have been invited to the NOAB. I am getting extremely anxious because I have not heard anything yet.

Cheers


----------



## kincanucks (24 Apr 2009)

boot12 said:
			
		

> Does anyone happen to have an official website link that outlines/acts as a directive for the NOAB?
> 
> I searched the DND site but was only able to find a brief mention of it in an old recruiting .pdf for NCSE, an article about HMCS Regina, and a court martial, none of which were very substantive.
> 
> Cheers.



No. Go there when you are told and do what you are told and you will be fine.  The CFRC/D should provide you all the information you need to give you a rough outline of what happens at NOAB.  Just think of how surprised you will be when they start talking about waterboarding.  Good Luck.


----------



## px90 (5 May 2009)

Well I guess it took closer to a month , but the CFRC called this morning and I am going in tomorrow to sort out all of the travel arrangements, then off to Esquimalt for May 25th.


----------



## the dangler (6 May 2009)

I have also been selected for the NOAB in Vic, May 25-29th. I spoke with my career counselor Tuesday and confirmed that I would be available; she said someone will be getting in touch with me to arrange my travel itinerary. 

My name is Jeff, anyone else heading to Vic for the May NOAB feel free to contact me--it would be nice to have a few names to put to faces when we finally all meet up.  

See you in Vic,

Jeff


----------



## misanthropos (7 May 2009)

I got the call yesterday.  I'll be there.
Cake anyone?


----------



## romeokilo (11 May 2009)

I received my call up. See you guys in Victoria. I can hardly wait!

-Rohan


----------



## peterkyle (15 May 2009)

Just found this thread, and I'm glad there are so many in my boat (ship?  ) that are as excited as I am.  See you all out there!


Also, presuming candidates are successful at the NOAB, does anyone know when the Basic Officer training would be starting?  I've had no luck getting that one answered at the local Recruiting Centre.  I heard September thrown out as a tentative date, but nothing since.


~Kyle


----------



## romeokilo (15 May 2009)

I was told that it would be the Fall BMOQ starting on Sept 7th that we would be loaded on to.
I'm Rohan, I look forward to seeing you in Victoria!


----------



## Mack11 (16 May 2009)

Hey,   Just got word that I will be attending NOAB as well.  Looking forward to seeing you all in Victoria.  

      -Dene-


----------



## Boudreas (19 May 2009)

Hey all,

I just got a package in the mail concerning my NAOB (may 25th - 29th) in Victoria. It contains a letter stating I must find my own way to Victoria (I am in Vancouver), an outline on how to complete my expense claim and an outline of the NOAB.

It is missing an address (although on the "flex schedule" it says 1800-2000, Sunday May 24th - Meet and Greet, Gunroom). I am wondering if maybe I am missing something. Was anyone else told any information concerning what to bring or any other info... I haven't even got a phone call. Just this package...

In any event I look forward to seeing you all there and congratulations...

Stephen.


----------



## misanthropos (19 May 2009)

Boudreas said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> I just got a package in the mail concerning my NAOB (may 25th - 29th) in Victoria...
> It is missing an address...
> Was anyone else told any information concerning what to bring or any other info...
> ...



Hullo Stephen,
  The information I received tells me that I need to go to the main entrance of the Naval Officer Training Centre, but doesn't give a street address.  I'm flying in from Fredericton, NB (13 hours of flights and stop overs!), and was told to take a shuttle from the airport that would take me exactly where I need to go.  I don't know if you're driving or flying, but at worst, you could chase the shuttle like an excited puppy.  Another document I have says, 'candidates will be housed in quarters at the CFB Esquimalt Wardroom.  I looked up the 'Wardroom' and came up with http://www.wardroom.ca, which gives it at 1586 Esquimalt Road.

As for what to bring, I was only told that business casual dress was appropriate, and athletic clothing, if you're so inclined.  It's essentially a week long job interview during business hours.  And we're free to explore the city, or whatever, after 1800 most nights.

Hope this helps, and I'll see you there.
Michael


----------



## px90 (19 May 2009)

I'll be flying from Sydney , Nova Scotia. My letter said there should be someone waiting there at the airport, and if not to hop the $20 shuttle or grab a cab. Does anyone already have their tickets and know what time they will be arriving in Victoria?

-- Kyle


----------



## peterkyle (19 May 2009)

I'll be landing around 6:30 on the saturday evening.  On the topic of getting there, is anyone else arriving the day before?

~ the other Kyle


----------



## misanthropos (20 May 2009)

I'm also arriving at 1830ish on the 23rd, flight 191 from Toronto.  Pity we won't have uniforms to identify each other. 

Michael


----------



## gcclarke (20 May 2009)

misanthropos said:
			
		

> Hullo Stephen,
> The information I received tells me that I need to go to the main entrance of the Naval Officer Training Centre, but doesn't give a street address.  I'm flying in from Fredericton, NB (13 hours of flights and stop overs!), and was told to take a shuttle from the airport that would take me exactly where I need to go.  I don't know if you're driving or flying, but at worst, you could chase the shuttle like an excited puppy.  Another document I have says, 'candidates will be housed in quarters at the CFB Esquimalt Wardroom.  I looked up the 'Wardroom' and came up with http://www.wardroom.ca, which gives it at 1586 Esquimalt Road.
> 
> As for what to bring, I was only told that business casual dress was appropriate, and athletic clothing, if you're so inclined.  It's essentially a week long job interview during business hours.  And we're free to explore the city, or whatever, after 1800 most nights.
> ...



First off, congratulations on your selection for NOAB. It hopefully should be a rather fun week.

I'd like to help clarify some people's concerns regarding addresses and locations. The NOAB, unless things have changed significantly, isn't held at the Wardroom location on Esquimalt road, nor do you sleep there. The instruction you received to show up at the Naval Officer Training Centre certainly seems to me to be proof that this is so. 

So, how to get to NOTC. Arriving at the airport, your best bet is to take one of the shuttle busses that routinely leaves from just outside the baggage claim. Tell the driver that you want to go to "The Naval Officer Training Centre at Work Point." He should know where that is, as these shuttles routinely drop people off both there, and at the dockyard. 

If they require more information, it's located at the corner of Lyall St and Head St. When heading westbound (Towards the dockyard) on Esquimalt road, take a left on Head Street and follow it till you reach the gate. It's just past the Marina. 

If there are signs / people there to direct you, obviously you should follow them. If they have room, I imagine that you'll be spending the week in the Kingsmill building, which is the shiny newer accommodations that are immediately in front of you as you enter the gate, just across from the parade square. If not, you'll likely be staying in the older barracks style building that is immediately to your right as you enter the gate, off the parade square.

Just past the Kingsmill building is the cafeteria where you'll likely be eating most of your meals. Don't worry, the food quality there tends to range from "Quite Good" to "Excellent". 

Past that building, next to the big lawn, is the main NOTC administration building. This building also houses the Gunroom, which is a smaller mess, technically an extension of the main CFB Esquimalt Wardroom. This is where the meet and greet that Boudreas mentioned will take place. 

So, yeah. Go on, relax, have fun, feel free to enjoy yourself. Have a few Rum n' Cokes at the Gunroom, get to know your fellow candidates and the NOAB staff. While I have no proof of this, I am firmly convinced that your social interactions weigh at least as heavily upon your eventual selection for a position as the various official tests and essays.


----------



## px90 (20 May 2009)

Thanks for those directions Gcclarke, I am definitely going to write them down so I can tell them to the shuttle if need be . I don't arrive till 1323 on Sunday, I imagine I'm one of the later arrivals.


----------



## gcclarke (20 May 2009)

px90 said:
			
		

> Thanks for those directions Gcclarke, I am definitely going to write them down so I can tell them to the shuttle if need be . I don't arrive till 1323 on Sunday, I imagine I'm one of the later arrivals.



At my NOAB less than half had arrived on the saturday. Of those, one of the guys decided to leave on the Sunday as well. But that's a different story. 

You'll still have time to unwind a bit before the meet n' greet though. Good Luck!


----------



## Mack11 (20 May 2009)

Hey,
          I fly in on Saturday as well around 10:30pm from the arctic.  Looking forward to some sunshine and plus temps.  See you all in Vic.

           -Dene-


----------



## romeokilo (21 May 2009)

px90 said:
			
		

> Thanks for those directions Gcclarke, I am definitely going to write them down so I can tell them to the shuttle if need be . I don't arrive till 1323 on Sunday, I imagine I'm one of the later arrivals.



I am arriving on Sunday at 1130 myself. Cya there.


----------



## the dangler (21 May 2009)

My travel times were confirmed this morning. I'll be arriving at 11:02 Sunday May 24 and departing at 16:30 Friday May 29. Anyone else arriving around then?


----------



## Antoine (22 May 2009)

NOAB seems to be a great way to learn more about a NAVY career, I wish I could be there too!

Best of luck to all of you and welcome to the West coast !

 :cheers:


----------



## Hastings (2 Jun 2009)

I'm not sure if this fits on this thread.  But I'm just wondering if anyone knows when the next NOAB is going to be held.  

There was just one held on the 25th of May, which me and 16 other people were supposed to be present at.  But, as my CFRC has told me, someone "dropped the ball" in Borden and 16 of us weren't sent our packages in time.  

I'm just wondering if I'm going to have to wait another 3-4 months for a chance to go to a NOAB.  So it would be greatly appreciated if someone could post the date of the next one as soon as it comes out.  

Thanks!!!


----------



## Hastings (2 Jun 2009)

I know there was just a NOAB held on the 25th of May.  Does anyone know when the next one is going to be held.  

Apparently, according to my CFRC, me and 16 other people had all our applications in on time to go to the May 25th NOAB, but someone in Borden "dropped the ball" and we didn't get our packages.  

So I'm just wondering if I'm stuck waiting for another 3-4 months or if they are going to schedule another on sooner because of the number of applicants already waiting.  SO as soon as anyone knows when they plan to have the next NOAB it would be greatly appreciated if you could post it on here. 

THANKS


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jun 2009)

So how many threads are there for NOAB 2009?   ???

Mods, perhaps a merge is in order.......again?


----------



## armyvern (2 Jun 2009)

Funny thing Moe ... I was just coming here to say the same thing after reading the very obvious "Subject: ...." on the boards; not like one even needed a "search" function capability to figure this one out.


----------



## misanthropos (2 Jun 2009)

Hastings said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the next one is going to be held.
> 
> So I'm just wondering if I'm stuck waiting for another 3-4 months or if they are going to schedule another on sooner
> 
> THANKS



Sorry you missed it, Hastings.  If your screen name is any indication, you were going to be on the same watch as I was.
Based on what a number of the conducting staff were saying, you can expect top wait that 3-4 months.  The NOAB is a big deal, and a lot of organisation goes into it.  That being said, it's well worth the wait.  Some of the conducting staff are on these forums, so you might get a clearer answer.

Good luck when you get to go for your NOAB, and enjoy the MOST!

Michael


----------



## romeokilo (2 Jun 2009)

As someone said here before, NOABs are generally held before the next major concentrations of BMOQs.

The recently held NOAB (25-29th May) supplied Naval cadets for the August/September BMOQ.

The next NOAB will most likely be held in the July-Oct time frame, my best guess being either August or Sept/October.


----------



## px90 (2 Jun 2009)

Its in October sometime.


----------



## Ballistics (8 Jul 2009)

I heard it would be a NAOB at the end of July.

Did somebody receive any information about this subject?


----------



## eidl (8 Jul 2009)

Ballistics said:
			
		

> I heard it would be a NAOB at the end of July.
> 
> Did somebody receive any information about this subject?



My file manager has told me there is a NOAB scheduled for July 26-29.  I have not received the official invite yet though.


----------



## Ballistics (9 Jul 2009)

Thank you. I received the same message. Means that will be shorter by one day than other NAOB.


----------



## MARSBA (9 Jul 2009)

There will be a condenced NOAB (for Naval Technical Officers applicants only) during the last week of July in Halifax.  The next NOAB after that, for both MARS and NTO applicants is scheduled for 28 Sep - 2 Oct in Esquimalt (Victoria) BC


----------



## bt13 (19 Jul 2009)

Can anyone confirm this? 

I've read on the milnet.ca forums that the next 2009 BMOQ will be starting Sept' 7th and is the step taken after the NOAB interview process. I've also read the NOAB is usually run slight prior to the next round of BMOQ which makes me question a late September to early October date.

Being a MARS applicant I'm trying to track down a guesstimated schedule from NOAB -> BMOQ and from what you're saying the earliest anyone on the MARS path is going to see basic (if accepted) is January 2010, is that correct? 

Appreciate any further insight, thanks.


----------



## romeokilo (19 Jul 2009)

bt13 said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> I've read on the milnet.ca forums that the next 2009 BMOQ will be starting Sept' 7th and is the step taken after the NOAB interview process. I've also read the NOAB is usually run slight prior to the next round of BMOQ which makes me question a late September to early October date.
> 
> ...



That is correct.


----------



## bt13 (20 Jul 2009)

C'est la vie. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## eidl (20 Jul 2009)

Has anybody received the call for the end of july NOAB?


----------



## Ballistics (21 Jul 2009)

eidl said:
			
		

> Has anybody received the call for the end of july NOAB?



Yes, I received my call. Tomorrow I'll go to take my official invitation. I applied for NCSE.


----------



## muskie (22 Jul 2009)

I got mine today, will be flying to halifax this coming sunday. See you all there.


----------



## DIESEL 007 (28 Jul 2009)

So I finished my CFRC application and was merit listed pending the NOAB, unfortunately no one can tell me when that will be.  Im going for MARS by way of CEOTP see that there are alot of university grads i will be competing with, are there any people out there in my situation?? also, it seems as though you dont get your invitation until a week before the NOAB, is this the usual situation?? Doesnt give me alot of time to get it off work!


----------



## Otis (28 Jul 2009)

We don't have the dates until Navy Command (I think they own and schedule it) tells us they're scheduling a NOAB ... they do a few a year, based upon when they have courses available to load (take the course date, subtract time for BMOQ, subtract time for selection and processing ... tah dah! NOAB dates!) hopefully we will give you more notice than a week (but I'm not promising anything!)


----------



## MSEng314 (1 Aug 2009)

Update: NOAB 0902A completed in Halifax on the 29th of July, all 10 candidates (myself included) received an offer, so hopefully we will all meet up again in St. Jean on August 31st!

This NOAB was for NTO candidates only, and given that training should begin August 31st, we may see some of you from the May NOAB as well, here's hoping!


----------



## rob1972 (5 Aug 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am looking to see who else out there is hoping to attend the Sept/Oct NOAB and who is hoping to start BMOQ at the first offering after the NOAB (probably Jan 2010).

I myself have completed my application, CFAT, medical, interview and am just waiting to hear that they are done with my background check.  I live in Sudbury and my recruiting centre has been fantastic.  I am hoping (fingers crossed) that I get a call from the CO telling me that I have been merit listed any day now.

So naturally I am very excited about the possibility that I could be going to the next NOAB and barring any complications there, I could be doing BMOQ starting in January.

Who else out there is in a similar situation?  Has your application taken a long time?  Do you have any information about the upcoming NOAB?  What are you doing to get prepared?  Have you been searching wildly for information about life in the NAVY in general and MARS in particular?  Why don't we start a discussion here for anyone who is in a similar situation or for any MARS Officers who might want to share their knowledge and experience with some eager newbies wanting to follow in their footsteps (err,, should I say wake lol).

I for one think that MARS seems like one of the best careers in the CF.  From what I can see so far, the NAVY is in need of strong individuals who want to commit themselves and work hard.  In return, we get all the adventure, opportunity and responsibility we can handle.

I have read many of the other MARS and NAVY related posts and there are some very fine people who have served or are serving in all branches of the CF and who regularly offer encouragement, advice and information freely for the asking.  It makes me feel that the CF is a mostly welcoming and supportive place if you have the right attitude.

I haven't even been sworn in yet, and already I feel proud just to be considered as a candidate for MARS.

I would love to hear from others who have thoughts on all this.

Thanks.
Rob


----------



## FDO (6 Aug 2009)

Next NOAB will be October to prepare for the January BMOQ.


----------



## MSEng314 (6 Aug 2009)

Most of the staff who did our board will be there: Sept 28th in Esquimalt to be precise.

Best of Luck!


----------



## rob1972 (7 Aug 2009)

Well, its been a couple of days and so far no posters.  I wonder if I should have posted this thread in the Recruiting section instead of the NAVY section?  I am quite new to this so if someone knows whether I should have put this under Recruiting and knows how I could move it over there, I would welcome that.

I hope everyone has a great weekend.

Rob


----------



## MSEng314 (7 Aug 2009)

Have a look in this thread:
NOAB Dates for 2009

Good Luck!


----------



## rob1972 (7 Aug 2009)

Thanks MSEng!  Good luck to you too.  I would love to hear more about you experiences too.  How did you enjoy the NOAB?  Any advice on how to prepare oneself to maximize the expereince and also ones chances of a positive outcome?  You must be excited to start you BMOQ.  I wish you the very best.


----------



## MSEng314 (7 Aug 2009)

Thanks Rob, I am looking forward to BMOQ. I had a great time at NOAB, and the staff who ran it were fantastic, and you will meet most of them in September when you go. You basically do tours, presentations on the navy, what to expect with training, basically everything you need to know about what your future in the navy will be like. I found it very informative, and it gives you a perspective you otherwise wouldn't get. You get to talk to guys in the dockyard, at the schools, on the ships, everywhere you go, so ask as many questions as you can.

The best advice I can give is just be yourself, you are there because they want you to join the navy, and they want to make sure you know what you are getting into and if it is the right choice for you.

Our course was a little different because it was only for engineers, so we didn't do as many things (tests included) as usual, but yours should be very similar to the one posted in this section, I'll put in the link as soon as I find it.

Edit: link to the previous post on NOAB 0902


----------



## jerieln (7 Aug 2009)

Rob. 

I'm in the same boat.  CFRC Vancouver says i will likely be taking NOAB in September as well.  I'm curious to know what NOAB is all about and what kind of preparations one would have to do for the written tests (if any).  Anyhow we'll likely see each other there.  Should be fun.  

cheers,
Jerry


----------



## rob1972 (7 Aug 2009)

I love it!  What a good NAVY way to start off......telling me we're in the same boat lol.

Hi Jerry.  That's great.  I can't wait.  We should keep in touch and share info.

Take a good look at the post that MSEng314 referred to.  It is very thorough in explaining what NOAB is all about.  Plus, there are links to photos that romeokilo (I think it was him) took of his NOAB from May this year.  Plus you should not have too difficult a time finding a link to photos from another NOAB from last year or a couple of years ago (I forget when it was) and it has lots of good descriptions written for each photo.  Go check it out!

Cheers
Rob


----------



## rob1972 (7 Aug 2009)

Oh yeah!  I forgot..... one more thing....

I stopped in to the CFRC here in Sudbury just to check in about my application and the friendly Navy PO told me that my file is now complete (my background check and credit check came back ok).  He told me that they sent my file up for consideration for the next NOAB.  So now I start crossing my fingers and praying that the fine people at Naval Command decide to bless me with a NOAB invitation.   :nod:


----------



## Steve_D (8 Aug 2009)

Hi.  I am also in the "same boat".  My application is in and I write the CFAT on Aug 17.  I was a Captain in the Air Force (Log), but got out in 1994 and am trying to get back in as MARS.  I do know that the date for the Sept NOAB is Sept 28.  Before anyone asks how I can be certain of this; it is because one of the individuals who is scheduling the events is my brother and he received the notification of dates 2 weeks ago.

I am truely hoping that there will be no delays in my application and that I will be joining you in Victoria in Sept and BMOQ in Jan 2010.

Good Luck

Steve


----------



## rob1972 (8 Aug 2009)

Thanks Steve!


----------



## Jolly Roger (9 Aug 2009)

jerieln said:
			
		

> Rob.
> 
> I'm in the same boat.  CFRC Vancouver says i will likely be taking NOAB in September as well.  I'm curious to know what NOAB is all about and what kind of preparations one would have to do for the written tests (if any).  Anyhow we'll likely see each other there.  Should be fun.
> 
> ...



Hey All,


I think the best prep for the MOST test is the same prep you would have done for the CFAT. The best thing about the NOAB is that there is no secret about what they are looking for in potential Naval Officer, they tell you on your first day.  

To quote a current student at NOTC Venture when I asked him about his experience on the MOST : "I've never had a test that made me feel that stupid in my whole life" and after I took the test I felt exactly the same way. But I made it. That being said, one of the staff told me that the test was a way to see how much work it would take to develop you into a MARS Officer. 

Enjoy the experience, I definiately did!

Best Of Luck.


----------



## DIESEL 007 (9 Aug 2009)

Hey guys,

glad to finally find some people In our boat!! Ive been merit listed since June this year.  My CFRC has absolutely no answers for me, the date of the NOAB was all i was given on my interview date in May.  Since ive been merit listed ive been trying to find others waiting around like me, If i dont hear anything from CFRC by sept ill be calling to find out! Is anyone else entering CEOTP? or do you all have degrees already?  Heres hoping i can get into the sept NOAB and get this ball rolling, it has been a long wait cuz ive already watched two or three courses go by without an invite. Heres hoping, good luck to all!


----------



## Steve_D (9 Aug 2009)

Diesel

I have a BSc with combined majors in Physics and Oceanography.  Sounds like it might help me get in, but I graduated in 1990; so I really don't remember a whole lot of it today.

What degree are you working towards?
Let us know what your RC tells you.

Steve


----------



## jerieln (9 Aug 2009)

Thanks for the link direction there Rob - much appreciated.  
Thanks Jolly Roger for the tip on CFAT i'll practice it as best i can.  
Steve you're a shoe in man -> if i was a commander i'd hire you.  hahaha
Diesel007 - best of luck buddy.  you know what they say third times a charm.  keep your head up, get ready!  - i'm going CEOTP as well 

Here's hoping we'll see each other in the near future and help each other out where necessary.  Chillaxin together in esquimalt,

I'm also going in CEOTP - so anybody else doin so, feel free to contact me and we can perhaps look into some distance ed. and other shiz (jeriel.n@gmail.com) 

Anyhow best of luck to all of you.


----------



## rob1972 (9 Aug 2009)

This is great, I am happy to see there are a few of us that are making contact and sharing info like this.

Myself, I am 37, married, two sons, (14 and 10).  I graduated with a 4 year honours B.A. in Economics in 1995 so like Steve said, I have forgotten a lot of it.  I am looking forward to the challenges ahead....but I am also looking forward to the camaraderie that helps you through difficult times.  I know BMOQ and MARS training will be physically and mentally challenging, but I think one of the most difficult parts for me will be the separation from my family for such a long time.  There is a special sacrifice that people my age who are well established in life have to make that is different than a 23 year old single person right out of university.  I am glad that I will at least have others who are going through the same thing.  I was afraid that I would be the oldest one in my class.

Hey Diesel, I don't think you've missed anything yet, since you were probably too late to get on the May NOAB and the next one isn't until September.  The NOAB that just finished last week was for the guys who are going into engineering type jobs, not the straight MARS guys like us.  So I think you'll definitely be on the Sept NOAB.  I'll start sending you some positive energy hoping you get invited.

Jolly Roger, what's your situation?  Are you done BMOQ?  It almost sounds like you are into the MARS phases already.  That was good insight you gave about the MOST.

And guys....if you haven't already seen the thread I posted in the Recruiting section....you absolutely have to find someone with Bell Expressvu HD who has the Equator HD channel and look for the show "Warships".  It is SO good at showing many of the trades on board a Canadian Navy ship.  You'll see the bridge officers in action, a boarding crew coming alongside a foreign fishing vessel, a replenishment at sea, the SeaKing helicopter doing its thing and on and on....6 full hour episodes in glorious HD!  Check it out.

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Steve_D (9 Aug 2009)

Jerieln

Thanks for the vote of confidence.  I am really pumped about getting back in uniform.  I feel confident about everything except the medical.  My health is great with only one exception.  I have a hypothyroid condition which is controlled.  I really, really hope that it is not a show stopper.

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## DIESEL 007 (9 Aug 2009)

thanks for all the confidence boosters fellas, a little about my self, 25 married, graduated from com. college 6 years ago. Diploma in diesel mechanics, been a mechanic working on trucks and heavy equipment since.  Cant wait for this new step in life to begin! the process has been very exciting at times, nearly aced the CFAT which helped me get this far, hoping competing with people with degrees and/or military experience will bring out the best in me! so good luck to all!


----------



## muskie (9 Aug 2009)

Best luck to all applicants, NOAB is a great experience to learn everything what the navy does, and what is the life at sea. 

M


----------



## Antoine (10 Aug 2009)

Good luck to all of you, I hope you'll make it and we can all be on the same BMOQ, a bunch of MARS recruit could be fun on the same platoon :camo:


----------



## bt13 (11 Aug 2009)

Completed (and passed ) my interview for DEO MARS on August 6th at CFRC Toronto and was told the next NOAB will be December 13-16th, was also told to give them a shout mid October if I don't hear from them sooner. 

CEOTP might have a NOAB scheduled earlier or maybe someone has their wires crossed on dates? Anyone else *DEO* MARS hearing the same?


----------



## FDO (13 Aug 2009)

CEOTP and DEO are placed on the same course. We don't have seperate courses for different entry plans. As far as I know the next NOAB is October. Or end September. I'd trust MSEng314 (even if he is a Stoker). The December dates you were quoted would be for MPOAC/MPAC. That's the Military Police courses.


----------



## MSEng314 (13 Aug 2009)

Stoker? I'm not even in the navy yet, but I will be going officer when I do...

Anyways, the staff who did our NOAB will be at the next board in Esquimalt on the 28th, most of them anyways.

Good luck on your board bt13!


----------



## FDO (13 Aug 2009)

Sorry about calling you a Stoker. I assumed by the name you were. I won't let that happen again!


----------



## MSEng314 (13 Aug 2009)

No problem, I just didn't know that there was another MSE in the navy and that they are not the same, forgive my ignorance.


----------



## FDO (13 Aug 2009)

Under the old system of MOC (Military occupation code) 314 was the code for Marine Engineering Articifer. I assumed ( I know what it means) MSEng314 meant you were a Master Seaman Engineer. No sweat, I'm new to this and will catch on!


----------



## MSEng314 (13 Aug 2009)

Ah, I see. Yeah I'm new to this as well, and I'm sure I will catch on soon.

Cheers!


----------



## Plumber1 (13 Aug 2009)

I applied for MARS a couple weeks ago. Still pretty in early in the process for me (CFAT, medical, interview next week). Hopefully I'll make it through that process and carry on to NOAB (crossing my fingers to go on the one at the end of Sept). Encouraging to see the excitement of others applying to this trade.

I found the "Sailor Profiles" on the navy website pretty useful. Gives you a good idea of what you would be doing and the other trades you would be working with: http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/cms/2/2-b_eng.asp

I also found that reading the CVs of the Command Team, on the individual ship's websites, useful in understanding the career progression of a MARS officer into a command position:
http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/cms/8/8_eng.asp?category=51

Back to my "couch to 5km" program ...


----------



## bt13 (13 Aug 2009)

I see, thanks for the information, I'll have to give the RC a call and see what the deal is.

Cheers, best of luck to all!


----------



## DIESEL 007 (14 Aug 2009)

Hi again fellas, got a call from the CFRC today, had my hopes up high about it being the invite call to NOAB! No luck though, the frigate Ville de Quebec is touring the great lakes in sept, Im going for a day sail sept 10th from sarnia to windsor. Should be alot of fun, and good to know Im still on the list! some good news though the captain there said the NOAB dates for sept 28th are confirmed! he hasnt seen a list of invitees though! heres hoping we all make it


----------



## rob1972 (15 Aug 2009)

Good for you Diesel...  Sounds like you'll have some fun on Ville de Quebec.  What a nice thing for them to invite you along.

I guess we'll just have to keep waiting and hoping for the September NOAB.

Let us know how your time on Ville de Quebec goes.


----------



## Trish (17 Aug 2009)

Oh really Diesel..
When I spoke to my recruiter Friday morning he didn't have the date for the next NOAB... maybe he haven't check his email yet, it wasn't even 8 a.m ! haha


----------



## DIESEL 007 (19 Aug 2009)

ya, he mentioned those dates in my interview back in may, but just confirmed them so i could book them off from work, even if i dont get the invite atleast i can get some of the home renos done here that we have planned.  And actually in one of the threads on here someone said they usually chair the NOAB courses and also confirmed those dates!


----------



## wrivers (19 Aug 2009)

Hey Guys,
              I am going for mars ceotp as well and i saw some of you are doing this as well. I have asked my recruiter and the online help at forces.ca they dont seem to be much help. How does it exactly work, where are you getting your diploma from and do current credits at your uni count towards it ?
I had to get laser eye to be able to apply for marrs and my medical just came back passed so i am hoping I get the invite and see some of you guys there


----------



## Trish (19 Aug 2009)

You had to get laser ?!?  Why ?  You can't wear glasses as a MARS Officer ??


----------



## wrivers (20 Aug 2009)

Well the military has certain vision classes and i know that you can have impaired vision but mine was really bad -6.0, so i think the only thing i would medically able to do was MP, admin jobs , laywer


----------



## DIESEL 007 (20 Aug 2009)

Well through my research on CEOTP you can get whatever degree you like from wherever you like, you will have to enroll on your own time once your stationed, you will have to pay for the courses, once you pass the course the forces will re-imburse you.  It depends on what degree you will pursue, and what courses you've already passed to determine if you will gain any credits. The university you enroll in will be the one to decide that, just like a regular student switching courses half way through their year to pursue a different route.  Some are pre-requisites and some arent.  For me i have no university under my belt, but my three years at comm college can count for some things depending on what im going to pursue in the next few years, plus they give you 13 years to get this degree before you're in trouble which gives lots of time!!  
Trish: you need to be able to see clearly at far distances for MARS, markers buoys targets flags on the horizon are all a day in the life of a MARS officer


----------



## DIESEL 007 (25 Aug 2009)

just an update... mars applicant files were sent off to the NOAB directors as of Aug 10th, my recruiter just sent them an email asking when the names will be released, hoping soon!


----------



## MSEng314 (25 Aug 2009)

You should find out within the next week or two, as the next board is only a month away. But don't worry if you don't, I didn't hear from them until the wednesday when I was supposed to leave on the sunday. Ours was a special case though, as they don't usually do a board in July, so you guys should probably hear from your recruiting centres sooner.

Just try to relax and enjoy the rest of your summer, they won't forget about you, and you will all have a great time in Esquimalt when you go!

Cheers!


----------



## FDO (25 Aug 2009)

The next NOAB is 28 Sep to 02 Oct. we usually get word a week or two before the course who's going. Just enough time to book the flights and make up the travel orders. Successful applicants will most likely be placed on the Jan BMOQ if there is openings and the rest of your processing is complete.


----------



## Trish (25 Aug 2009)

Oh, the Wednesday before... what did you do for your job (if you were working at the time).

I was hoping ; 1- to receive a call, and 2- at least 3 weeks in advance.  I don't want to tell my boss until I am a 100% sure that I'll be going, because I can see the atmosphere from here for the next couple of weeks... And at the same time I will feel really bad telling her like the week before, even worse 2 days before...

Who calls you ?  Your recruiting centre or Esquimalt ?


----------



## FDO (26 Aug 2009)

My advice to you Trish is to tell your boss that there is a possibilty you'll be on this course and it will be short notice. My experience is most employers if you tell them it's for military service they are actually excited for you. Mind you there are the odd few that think it's a dumb idea and you'll never make it. I tend to ignore them. The Recruiting Centre will call you to come in and pick up your travel orders. They will tell you what flight your on and when it leaves and when you return. Unfortunatley sometimes we only get a few days notice on who will be going. Tell her what your planning to do and sit down with her and explain the process and what it means to you. She will most likely understand and if not your next boss will because he/she has done it already. Good luck and welcome to the Navy. By the way we are the Senior Service. (that ticks off the Army guys!)


----------



## Trish (26 Aug 2009)

Thanks FDO,
That's what I was planning to do, tell her even before getting the confirmation that I would be going.  And she won't be part of those who get excited !! haha


----------



## FDO (26 Aug 2009)

No problem Trish anytime and besides we'll get excited for you instead of her!


----------



## MSEng314 (26 Aug 2009)

For sure, NOAB is a great experience and you will enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## FDO (26 Aug 2009)

Never mind just NOAB, the military in general is a great experience and I don't regret the day.... Sorry couldn't help it!


----------



## MSEng314 (27 Aug 2009)

Well said FDO! I can't wait for the opportunity to see that you are proven right


----------



## SomethingImportant (3 Sep 2009)

One more hopeful here.  I received a call yesterday indicating that if my med tests reach them in time, I could also be on the Sept 28 NOAB.  And Rob... don't worry about being the oldest....I'm 47  that's right, that's a '4'... nice to know there will be someone else there who has heard about the Beatles!  So I'm crossing my fingers that I'll be in.  I'm doing the day sail on Ville De Quebec tomorrow in TO.  Anyone else on that?


----------



## DIESEL 007 (3 Sep 2009)

SI, sounds like I may be the young one on the NOAB at 25.  But don't worry I make up for it in lack of education! woot woot! Let me know how that day sail goes.  I'm booked on the one in Sarnia next week!


----------



## Trish (3 Sep 2009)

DIESEL 007 said:
			
		

> SI, sounds like I may be the young one on the NOAB at 25.  But don't worry I make up for it in lack of education! woot woot! Let me know how that day sail goes.  I'm booked on the one in Sarnia next week!



Wait a minute Diesel, I'm here too !!! hihi  If I go to the next NOAB I'll probably be celebrating my 26th B-day on the way back home !
Let's cross our fingers that we all get a great wake up call from our recruiters next week !!

I won't spend the day on the ship, but it will be in Montreal on Sept. 19 and 20, I'll go visit it with my familly (that includes my parents and my grandmother).  They are scared for their little girl and they hope that someone there will reassure them I think !


----------



## rob1972 (3 Sep 2009)

All Right!!!  I got a call today from my Recruiting Centre and they told me I am confirmed for the September 28 NOAB in Esquimalt!!!   woo hoo!!

I am SO excited.  The woman told me that she will be calling me in the following days or by next week to confirm the exact travel plans.  She said I will be flying from Sudbury which is great.  Wow, I have read many posts on here about other people who have gone on the NOAB and now it is finally my turn.

Anybody else get a call yet???

SI, funny you mention the Beatles....  they happen to be one of my favourite bands.  And in case anyone hasn't heard, Sept 9 is the official launch date of the new Beatles Rock Band.  I don't have the money yet to buy it, but when I do......I'll be playing it eight days a week!


----------



## MSEng314 (3 Sep 2009)

rob1972 said:
			
		

> All Right!!!  I got a call today from my Recruiting Centre and they told me I am confirmed for the September 28 NOAB in Esquimalt!!!   woo hoo!!
> 
> I am SO excited.  The woman told me that she will be calling me in the following days or by next week to confirm the exact travel plans.  She said I will be flying from Sudbury which is great.  Wow, I have read many posts on here about other people who have gone on the NOAB and now it is finally my turn.
> 
> ...



Good luck! You will love every minute of it, it is a great experience, and a great introduction to your future career in the Navy. Best of luck to all of you that are going, the Navy needs you all  

Nice Beatles reference by the way, props for that! Too bad it comes out on the ninth, I'm leaving for St. Jean on the 6th, I guess it will have to wait until I get back...


----------



## SomethingImportant (3 Sep 2009)

Congrats Rob!   I hope I'll see you in BC in Sept....  keeping my fingers crossed for Sept 28th as well.   If I don't get the call it'll be "a hard day's night".  For now, I'll just "let it be" and enjoy my visit aboard Ville De Quebec...  yes I think I'm funny and my kids don't.


----------



## mcgif (4 Sep 2009)

Well, I better get my first post in rather than just lurking around the site. I'm also very much hoping to be at this NOAB. I grew up on the Island and kick myself everyday for having moved away. Very excited for any reason to return.

And this Oct. 19 BMOQ has piqued my curiosity. That would be an uncharacteristically quick turnaround if we got loaded for that course, but fingers crossed.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Steve_D (4 Sep 2009)

I had my interview and medical on Wednesday.  Both went very well and I was told that I was a very strong competitor for MARS, but since I am over 40, I also need the doctors appt, blood work and ECG.  The earliest that I could get into my doctor is next Wednesday. After that, I am not sure how soon I can get the blood work and ECG done.  Once they are completed (and results sent to my doctor) I need to get the documents to Fredricton (I live in Saint John). I told them that I will drive them up instead of dealing with extra time in the mail.  From there, they need to go to Ottawa and back to the RC before I can be confirmed for the Sept NOAB.  The final date that this can be done by is Sept 18.  I don't think that things can happen that quickly.  How long have others waited for the Ottawa reply?  The Capt at the RC did say that he will try to expedite it.

Here's hoping for the best.....

Good luck to everyone in getting on the NAOB at the end of this month.  I wonder when the next one will be if I don't make this one...hopefully soon.

Steve


----------



## SomethingImportant (7 Sep 2009)

I went on the day sail on board Ville De Quebec (part of the GLD) on Friday in Toronto.  It was a beautiful day for a sail and we stayed out for about 5 hours.  The sun was bright (I managed to get a good burn), the water was calm and we were treated (subjected?) to a number of flyby's.  The CNE air show was on the weekend, so the snowbirds, some US Navy jets and a US raptor did some very LOUD maneuvers very close to us.  The ship for her part did some great figure eights that had us holding on and an amazing 26 knots to full stop in 2 ship lengths.  My trip via the RC was with a college group, so about 30 of us... I was the only one who had already applied.  For the tour we were kept together so it was a bit large, difficult to hear the tour guide at times.  We got to see the hanger, he-lo deck, operations room (lots of tech in there), bridge (which is where I hope to be working), and had the weapons systems all explained to us.... it was all very interesting and amazing.  I also had some good long conversations with various members of the crew including a MARS officer. For any of you who have the opportunity to attend one of these Great Lakes stops, I highly recommend it!  I think this was very much a preview for the day sail at the NOAB.

At any rate, I only experienced things that made me more sure that the NAVY is the place I want to be.  Now hope to get that call...


----------



## rob1972 (7 Sep 2009)

Good for you SI, I am glad you enjoyed your day out.

Sounds like a very maneouvrable ship.  Did they feed you too?  How was it?  Tell us about the the conversations you had with the crew, especially with the MARS officer.

Reading your post made me even more excited to go on the NOAB....just over 21 days and counting.

One of the things I am most looking forward to is meeting all you fine people (because I am hoping you'll all be able to go too).

Hope everyone had a fantastic long weekend!


----------



## SomethingImportant (8 Sep 2009)

They did feed us.  Had a bar-b -que on the flight deck.  Hot dogs/hamburgers, salads, squares for desert.  It was very good, and one of the crew pointed out that they don't always eat this type of food (not sure if he meant they don't always 'eat this good' or that they maybe eat other food that is less the 'fast food' type.  I asked the MARS officer what makes a good MARS officer... he said they feed you information at a high rate and you have to be able to deal with it.... kind of like getting water from a fire hose.  He also said there is typically a lot of competition between MARS officers.  On his ship it was not bad since not all of the officers wanted to be a commanding officer.  He indicated that it was a tough road (training wise) but was very rewarding. He loves his job was the bottom line.  

Also heard from another officer who was talking about time away from home.  He said that the average is 4 months a year..... but that a major deployment like 6 months might only occur 1 or 2 times in an entire career.  The PO 2 that was with my recruiting centre said that in her career she had spent 26 days at sea as her longest deployment.

Interesting stuff....

I certainly hope to get to meet you and others on the NOAB in 3 weeks!.... if I get the invite this week.  I'm going to call the RC tomorrow to see if they received my medical results last week.... just to make sure that is not hanging me up.


----------



## SomethingImportant (8 Sep 2009)

Steve_D said:
			
		

> The final date that this can be done by is Sept 18.  I don't think that things can happen that quickly.  How long have others waited for the Ottawa reply?  The Capt at the RC did say that he will try to expedite it.
> 
> Steve



Steve I had my over 40 package done Aug 24th at a lab in my home town and though they say it was sent a couple days after that, I called my RC just now and he said the Meds still shows pending.  He said he would look into it this week.  However, I think part of the problem for me is that the results are being sent to the 'main' RC in the area and not the one I am going thru, so that adds to the time.... You mentioned delivering the file yourself....I'd say that would be a good idea!  

So it can take some time and the waiting IS painful for sure.


----------



## SomethingImportant (10 Sep 2009)

Hey Steve, how'd it go with the Dr yesterday?  I just called the RC and spoke to the Dr who did my physical.  No lab results (17 days after my tests!) so he said he would call the lab and get the results faxed to him today.  What I am wondering is if this now still has to go to Ottawa for approval before they could invite me to the Sept 28 NOAB.

So same question Steve had... anyone know how long it takes for the Ottawa reviewer (Dr I guess) to give approval once all the information is in?


----------



## Steve_D (10 Sep 2009)

SI

Thanks for asking.  The doctor's appt went well yesterday.  She filled in the papers in front of me. I then went off the get the bloodwork and ECG done.  The ECG was faxed to my doctor before I even left the room.  The blood work will be at the doctors office on Monday. Unfortunately, she is off until Tuesday, but wrote herself a note and made me a promise that she will have everygthing ready for me to pick up on Tuesday.  I am going to drive it up to Fredericton myself (sonce it is only just over an hour drive away and it is my day off).  They will have to check it and send it to Ottawa.  I did stop in to the RC to give them the update and the Capt felt that I should still be able to make the Sept 18 deadline.  So today, my hopes are up for Sept 28 NOAB.  I will let everyone know as soon as I have more good news.

Did you all hear that they have also put on another BMOQ for Oct 19?  Don't know if that is too close after NOAB, but I am going to hope for the best.  The sooner I can start, the sooner I can (1) quit my current job and (2) my family can breath easier financially.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## jerieln (11 Sep 2009)

Hey Steve heres hoping and praying things work out for you brother.  Take care. 

As for myself, I still have not received a call yet, however i'm hoping if i do, i get a chance to meet with all of you fine people.  I can sense the camaraderie developing even before we start working together!  Lovin it.  All the best to all of you in the upcoming days.


----------



## SomethingImportant (11 Sep 2009)

Steve your note gives me hope that the timing might also work out for me.  As for the Oct BMOQ... that would be exactly 2 weeks notice to give work that I am quitting.... not sure if that is enough, but it would get us into the new career faster!

I agree with you Jerieln that all the posts here are already beginning to make this feel like a group of friends.  Good luck to all in getting a call today or next week!


----------



## rob1972 (11 Sep 2009)

Good to hear about your progress Steve.  Got my fingers crossed for you and SI too.  

I got my detailed schedule for the Sept 28 NOAD on Wednesday. It lists exactly what we'll be doing every day.  When I was at my CFRC, I spoke to them about BMOQ and possible start dates.  I found out that there are something like 37 open spots for the Oct 19 BMOQ and that the Jan 2010 and Feb 2010 are "full".  I was told that 2 weeks is probably too fast of a turn around for us folks going to the NOAB but Oct 19 is still possible. (when the CF wants something done badly enough it gets it done)  I was also told that even though Jan and Feb look full, there is a possibility that what happened is that the powers that be "blocked off" enough spots in anticipation of all of us NOAB people and whoever else joins before Christmas.

Personally, since I am not employed right now, I would certainly benefit from the money if we started in Oct.  But right now I am going to Cambrian College taking Chef Training so if we don't start until Jan or Feb I would still be happy because it is SO fun learning the skills of a professional chef.  (I love to cook)

So, in the meantime, for me its just a matter of getting into physical condition for BMOQ and concentrating on my Chef Training in the event I am not selected by the NAVY.  (not taking anything for granted).

Rob


----------



## SomethingImportant (12 Sep 2009)

I would have a lot of things to take care of in 2 weeks if I went to the Oct 19 BMOQ and I am working, so not sure if I am required to give more than 2 weeks notice.  On the other hand, I'd like to start soon and if the Jan 2010 BMOQ is full, the next one might be another 3 months later or something.... I don't want to wait that long if I can help it.


----------



## CFR FCS (12 Sep 2009)

January BMOQ and Oct both have vacancies.


----------



## Steve_D (12 Sep 2009)

For the first time in my entire life, I would not have to give 2 weeks. In fact, (not really wanting to be a negative person) this place is so badly organized and lacking in leadership, that I would simply hand my headset and badge in and skip happily out the door.  I am dreaming every available minute that I could make the Oct BMOQ.  Every day here is hell, but not worth looking for another job if I will be in the CF within a short time frame.

Have a great day everyone!!

Steve


----------



## DIESEL 007 (12 Sep 2009)

As for me,  have a good relationship with the place I work at, 2 weeks is not enough time to get everything ready that I need to do... Plus this is a pay-cut for me, so January looks good and hope vacancies sill still be there when I make it.  I missed a call from the Leading Seaman at our CFRC on Wednesday and am hoping it was the call for NOAB, calling her back on Monday to see for sure...

In other news... I spent the last two days on the Ville de Quebec, which is on the great lakes deployment.  I had the most amazing time and learned more about our trade in the 36 hours aboard than i have in the last 6 months of research.  The food is incredible on board, got to hang out in the ward room (officers mess) and talk with every officer except the CO.  Dollar beers, might I add, at the bar! (trouble).  We did a day-sail the next day.  Spent most of the time on the bridge, especially when we were coming alongside in Windsor, which took three attempts due to current and high winds from the stern. A MARS officer explained every detail as it was happening on the bridge as it was very fast paced.  The XO came up and gave us a few words about the situation after the lines were down ashore.  All in all this was a tremendous experience that showed me not only how much work, time and dedication this will take us, but also how much fun and comradery exists aboard, at port and ashore!!

Trish, and any other French speaking people: This ship will most likely be a posting of yours as it the French Unit of the Navy... The CO and XO are tremendous people who teach people their trade well and still know how to give you hell when you need it!  All officers and NCMs aboard were extremely nice, and although i don't speak much french, they made me not want to leave the ship when it came time, good luck to all!! If anyone has further questions please post them here or IM me through Milnet


----------



## Steve_D (12 Sep 2009)

Diesel

Glad to hear that you had a good time. Sure makes me anxious for NOAB and the Day sale.

Let us know about your phone call to the RC on Monday.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Trish (12 Sep 2009)

DIESEL 007 said:
			
		

> Trish, and any other French speaking people: This ship will most likely be a posting of yours as it the French Unit of the Navy...



I guess they must have ''fill it'' with a few French speaking people because it comes to few cities in the province that are mostly French.  My dad will be happy that some of them will be able to answers their questions next week when we go visit ! hihi


----------



## SomethingImportant (12 Sep 2009)

Diesel, man I hope the call is the one you have been waiting for.  The overnight sail sounds great.  I did the day sail in TO...what were the officers cabins like?  Does this seem like waiting for Christmas to arrive as a child... to any of you?  Man this week is gonna be painful, unless I get a call early.  Best of luck and prayers to all waiting for a call!


----------



## gcclarke (13 Sep 2009)

SomethingImportant said:
			
		

> Diesel, man I hope the call is the one you have been waiting for.  The overnight sail sounds great.  I did the day sail in TO...what were the officers cabins like?



I could probably handle this one. Most of the officer cabins are built for two people. Those ones have a pair of bunks built into the wall, one atop the other, of the style where bed folds up into the wall during the day, and folds down when needed. Each person in the cabin will have their own locker, where personal kit is stored. As well, the cabins will have one or two desks, with a laptop, where the officers can complete their paperwork, etc.

For female personnel, there is what is called the "tri-cabin", which is located just forward of most of the other cabins. It is found just across from the female officers' head and washplace, and it accomodates 3 people.

And for junior male officers, there is cabin 6/8, where they basically took two cabins, and cut out the wall in between them to make more space. They managed to pack in 3 pairs of bunks, and 6 lockers, as well as a pair of desks. For the most part, this cabin will hold personnel under training, although in cases where the ship is quite packed, such as when on deployment with a full air detachment, this may not be the case. 

Should 6/8 and all the other cabins be full, junion officers can expect to be put up in one of the ship's many mess decks.

The primary difference between the cabins and the mess decks is that, for the officers living in the cabins, the space is both their living quarters, and their work area, what with the laptops and the desks and all. This becomes more important the more administrative duties you have. The mess decks on the other hand are supposed to be solely living spaces.


----------



## SomethingImportant (13 Sep 2009)

Thanks GC.


----------



## DIESEL 007 (14 Sep 2009)

Woot Woot! All aboard the NOAB train!  Just received confirmation of my selection.  Not getting my flight information until next week.  Very excited to get this next step under way, and hopefully be selected and start planning for BMOQ.  Good luck to all, and if you haven't heard from the CFRC yet get on the phone and ask, thats directly from the mouth of the CO of our CFRC.


----------



## Trish (14 Sep 2009)

Really, I'll try this afternoon then... at the end of last week I called to know if it was possible to know if I was on the list and they said they could not give that kind of information !


----------



## SomethingImportant (14 Sep 2009)

Congrats Diesel!  I have been burning up the phone trying to make sure they have all the medical reports they need for me.  They finally got the last one from the lab a few minutes ago(gee only took the lab 20 days and multiple requests).  So the RC says they will do some phoning around for me to see if they can get me in.....crossing my fingers and toes.  But the Dr is not at my RC until Thursday to review the report, so not sure how this is going to play out.  Wish me luck!   :nod:


----------



## Plumber1 (14 Sep 2009)

I got the NOAB call on Friday. 
Maybe Ottawa's finally getting through the medical paperwork backlog? 
Didn't get any info other than to expect a flight on the 27th and to be back home on October 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## SomethingImportant (15 Sep 2009)

Congrats Plumber!  So that makes Diesel, Rob and Plumber as the lucky ones so far....tick, tick, tick..... the count down is on!


----------



## Steelheader (15 Sep 2009)

Well, I'd like to add my name to the list as well! I've been reading this thread for a long time, and am glad to add my first post....

After applying some months ago, I got the call yesterday to attend NOAB with you all Sept 28. In fact, Diesel, you and I will be flying out together, I'm told (I'm Cody Black, from our _Ville de Quebec _ sail).  I am very excited, not only for NOAB and the MOST exam, but for my whole (potential, fingers crossed) future career!

As you all know, trying to get the straight answers from recruiters, forces.ca, various web threads etc. can be a daunting and confusing endeavour. I was fortunate enough to participate on the HMCS _Ville de Quebec _ sail from Sarnia to Windsor, and I can only echo Diesel's enthusiasm and gratitude for a unique and enriching experience. I've since heard whistling out on the streets, and can only think of the ship's piping with a smile. Navy life and a career as a MARS officer is for me, definitely. In any event, I look forward to meeting you all in person, and hope that all of our tests/interviews/medicals etc. all work out and we'll be enrolled successfully.

Also, I'm keen to meet the other Beatles fans amongst us...


----------



## DIESEL 007 (15 Sep 2009)

Good job Cody,

Glad to hear you got the call in, will be nice to have a partner for the trip, that way if we both get lost, just like on the way to Sarnia the other day, then I can blame it on you!! being the older guy, just kidding...

So LS McKinnon said to come in next week to pick up the tickers etc, Im going in monday around noon.  Im incredibly excited as well, and i keep listening to that recording of the whistle i got on my phone!!


----------



## Steelheader (15 Sep 2009)

Ha! We only got lost in Sarnia because there were no MARS officers navigating... In any event the LS said we'd be changing flights, so maybe we'll be picking up a few people somewhere. It was Winnipeg last time I went out that way. I was planning on checking in on Monday as well. Well, less than 2 weeks to go... this Great Lakes man is looking forward to smelling the salt-sea air once again!


----------



## Steve_D (15 Sep 2009)

I have not received the phone call yet, but.....I picked up my bloodwork and ECG results this morning from my doctor's officer here in Saint John and drove (read hauled A$$) up to Fredericton to hand deliver them.  They are sending my file via purolator this morning and expect it to get to Ottawa later today so that the RMO can look at it tomorrow (an email has already been send expressing urgency).  My RC feels that me making this NOAB is still very feasible. 

Don't give up SI.  What did your RC say last time you spoke to them?  And just like you said earlier, I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas day.  I am going to go crazy for the rest of this week until I hear word.

Steve out


----------



## SomethingImportant (15 Sep 2009)

Just returned from a quick trip to the RC.  I was told that my file was sent on to the NOAB selection folks.  So now I have to wait and see if I am chosen.  The LS told me that I could get a call up to the 24th or 25th!  Arg... now the week is really going to go slowly.  Good Luck Steve!


----------



## SomethingImportant (15 Sep 2009)

And.... add me to the list!  Yahoo!  Steve after reading your note, I started thinking... I wonder how they are sending my documents to Ottawa.  So I just phoned to ask when they would get it and the LS says 'oh well it says you have been assigned'.  So my jaw dropped.  Yes, so they will call me when they get the papers/tickets etc. for me to pick up. Looking forward to seeing the rest of you and pulling for Steve to be selected!  My name is Paul btw.

NOAB here I come..... talk about a way to pick up your day!   :nod:


----------



## Trish (15 Sep 2009)

You can apparently add me to the list !
Don't know when I'll go pick up my tickets and everything, but I'm on the list.

I'm a girl and I have a French accent, you'll recognize me !!  

We 'll have to do a countdown soon !  How many now ? 9, 10 ?


----------



## SomethingImportant (15 Sep 2009)

Congrats Trish.  So I make that as 6 from this Forum so far :

Diesel
Rob
Plumber
Cody
Trish
and me Paul

with Steve soon to follow!

and 12 days by my count (if we all arrive on the 27th).

So, now any great ideas on preparing for the MOST and interviews?  I think I have read 'just be yourself' for the interview... makes sense.  But what about the test?  Is it sort of like a version of the CFAT on steroids?


----------



## DIESEL 007 (16 Sep 2009)

Congrats everyone!! When Cody and I were on the VDQ he grilled the officers about the NOAB.  Most of them said not to worry about it too much, they said the most important thing was to be presentable, witty and honest.  Thats because a MARS officer is the face of the Navy.  We are the only trade that can become the captain, the only trade to run the combat operations and the only trade to become command (Admiral and such).  They said in the interviews to be clever, the questions will be hard, alot of real situations, fire on board, ship collision avoidance etc.  They said to make sure you take your time to answer the question thoughtfully.  About the MOST, most said it was a joke and not to worry about it too much, more or less exactly like the CFAT with some seamanship thrown in.  Study mental math, large number multiplications, as well as trig.  one question given may be a buoy is 2deg off port bow at 3 miles, if you stay on present course how far away from the buoy will you be when your beside it.  Simple trig, something navigators know of the top of their head!  All in all, they said to enjoy the trip, ask as many questions as possible and remain confident, most people are turned away due to lack of integrity, enthusiasm and character, and some just plain cop-out when the realize how hard it will be!


----------



## jerieln (16 Sep 2009)

Congratulations to all of you on getting shortlisted.  Don't count me out just yet.  I have yet to get a call.  I will call my RC this afternoon.  Wish me luck. 

Jerry.


----------



## SomethingImportant (16 Sep 2009)

Good luck Jerry.  My understanding is that you could get a call even into next week, so keep your spirits up!

Diesel.... guess simple trig was never a forte of mine!  So is there a simple way to determine the distance to buoy in your head?  I gather that using the tangent of 2 deg multiplied by 3 miles or equivalent yards will give you the distance to the buoy, however I don't think I could easily do that in my head (and to do that do I need to have the tangent table memorized)?  Is there another method?


----------



## wrivers (16 Sep 2009)

Well I called in,doesnt look like i am on the list, but i am still holding out that maybe i will get put on there !


----------



## SomethingImportant (16 Sep 2009)

Perhaps I found the answer to my own question.... is this a correct rule of thumb?

for every degree at one mile distance to buoy would be about 35 yards

so for 3 deg at 1 mile about (3 x 35) ~ 105 yds

     for 2 deg at 10 miles ((2 x 35)10) ~ 700 yds

if that is correct, not too hard to remember that one


----------



## DIESEL 007 (16 Sep 2009)

you got it SI, the officers said 1 deg at 1 mile was 33 yards... and its just multiplication from there out.  They've done it so many times they know all of the variants automatically.  But keep up the studying and youll do fine! The MOST is not a deciding factor in their decision, so ive been told.


----------



## wrivers (16 Sep 2009)

I have a question why are these questions done using imperial numbers, is this what the military still uses


----------



## FDO (16 Sep 2009)

The miles they are using are Nautical Miles. 1nm = 1.8507km/ 
1 statue mile = 1.609km
1nm = @ 2020 yds

We round off to 2000yds. We like to use round numbers.


----------



## MARS (16 Sep 2009)

Everyone is on the right track about "Mental Math".  The internationally accepted standard of measurement at sea is the Nautical Mile, which is equal to 1 minute of arc along a meridian (you will learn all of this in great detail...)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nautical_mile

It is also pretty close to a Tactical Mile in measurement (explained further down in the link) which divides quite evenly, and thus quickly when doing it in your head on the bridge on 2 hours sleep in 2 days, blah blah blah.

The trig is simple  - once you get the hang of it.  If it is any encouragement - I am an Arts major.  I failed every.single.math course I ever took - some of them spectacularly - even Finite Math - and I ended up becoming a Navigating Officer and then teaching mental math at NOTC years ago.  Mental Math is no problem - but like most MARS skills, it is persihable and requires constant prcatise to be able to do it quickly.

The actual "rule" at work is called "radian rule"  Google it and you will find all sorts of methods of solving for it - and your instructors at NOTC will tell you even more ways.  Everyone uses their own way - Navigating Officers can use them all effectively and quickly.

You guys have a great thing going on with this thread...

Hope this helps,

MARS


----------



## SomethingImportant (16 Sep 2009)

Thanks Diesel and MARS.... I think I am now on the right track now.  This is definitely a great thread for those of us heading to the NOAB.... If they have 20?? or so attend the NOAB (anyone know the expected numbers) the ones who are not involved here are missing out on some great info.


----------



## Steelheader (16 Sep 2009)

As an older arts-major candidate whose memories of high school mathematics are more fond than recent, these tips are proving invaluable. I'd like to read a brief expansion upon the Trig topic, for example. 

For others who may benefit from this type of review, this topic has also been discussed on other threads here (search for Maritime Officer Selection Test and MARS III/IV math requirements).


----------



## gcclarke (16 Sep 2009)

wrivers said:
			
		

> I have a question why are these questions done using imperial numbers, is this what the military still uses



This part gets a bit annoying for us engineering types, as the vast majority of our "range" type calculations come out in metres, but everyone else wants nm, so we have to add that divide by 1852 step. At least it's an easy number to remember, as it's 1, and then the numbers are, on the calculator, stacked on top of each other.


----------



## rob1972 (17 Sep 2009)

Been away from my computer for a few days and boy have I missed a lot.  Great to see all the people going with me to NOAB.

I am one of three going from Sudbury...so I'm told.

Thanks MARS for your post.  Back in July when I was getting my application in to the RC, I think I read every one of your posts.  We here on this thread are pretty lucky to have you join us with all your knowledge.  Thanks for that.

I hope someone could answer my next question.....   Are we expected to know the nautical stuff like 1 degree = 33 feet at 1 mile  (did I get that right?)?  Or on the tests will they give you all the information you need to calculate an answer?  If someone asked me how far away from a buoy I would be if it was 4 degrees off my port side at 3 miles I would have no clue at all.  If we need to learn some basic nautical information then I better start searching the internet right now.  Anybody have some websites beyond what has been mentioned?

Thanks


----------



## SomethingImportant (17 Sep 2009)

rob1972 said:
			
		

> Been away from my computer for a few days and boy have I missed a lot.
> 
> Are we expected to know the nautical stuff like 1 degree = 33 feet at 1 mile  (did I get that right?)?  Or on the tests will they give you all the information you need to calculate an answer?  If someone asked me how far away from a buoy I would be if it was 4 degrees off my port side at 3 miles I would have no clue at all.



Welcome back Rob... it has been quiet in here the last couple of days... I was wondering where everyone went.

I believe it is 33 yards not feet.  I don't know if we need to know all this stuff that I figured we would be learning once on MARS training or not.  Before an earlier note indicating the 'buoy' question, I would not have thought so.  My take is that some of the MOST questions may be on seamanship just to see if you have any knowledge to begin with but that perhaps that part will not reflect on your suitability for the job, just give them an idea of where you would  be 'starting'...  I am with you, I had to look up the trig to figure this one out, no way I would have remembered this from school.  But perhaps a good thing we are on this forum!


----------



## gcclarke (17 Sep 2009)

You're not expected to know any of that stuff, and the MOST test does not test any naval trivia, or anything else of the sort. It is testing your cognitive abilities under pressure (specifically a time limit). Frankly, this really isn't something you can study for. 

Any actual skills that you will need later on to do your job in your trade will be given to you in training. They're not worried about where you're "starting", as the training is structured to assume that everyone is starting from a blank slate.


----------



## Steelheader (17 Sep 2009)

Thanks gcclarke and MARS, for helping define the MOST a little. As you know, it's tough to prepare for a test, upon which our careers might rest, and yet of necessity we cannot know what might really be required!


----------



## DIESEL 007 (17 Sep 2009)

hey guys, found the radian rule formula that MARS was talking about.  It goes as follows, 6miles off your portside at 5 degrees would be 12000yards(6nm)/60 x 5deg which equals 1200 yards, 1mile at 1deg is 2000 yards /60 x 1 deg = 33yards, this is how these guys do it in their head so quick, and may be an easier route for us to do this if we need to.  Just keep practicing IQ tests online and we'll do fine.


----------



## SomethingImportant (17 Sep 2009)

My thanks too gcclarke.  I think most of the applicants on this forum share at least one trait.  We all try to find out as much information about the situation we are putting ourselves into as possible.  You may not be able to prepare for all contingencies, but the more you know going in, the more confident you can be.  Hopefully this is a trait that is useful for the MARS role.


----------



## rob1972 (17 Sep 2009)

Well said Paul.  And thanks gcclarke.... for those of us trying hard to succeed at this, it sure helps having the good information that you share with us.  I am sure I speak for the others when I say that we value and respect the vaste experience you and MARS and others.  Thanks.

You know, it makes me think that if MARS and gcclarke are any reflection of the kinds of officers and NCMs we'll encounter on our journeys to becoming MARS Officers then it certainly will be enjoyable.

But then again, I always say that if you bring a respectful and positive attitude to a situation and you go looking for that in others, then that's what you will find.  If you go into somewhere thinking negatively or with a cocky attitude then you'll find that instead.

10 days left until we travel to NOAB.  Can't wait!


----------



## Steve_D (17 Sep 2009)

10 days? Wow.  only 1 day left for me to get the phone call from the RC.  I am sitting at work waiting for an email from my wife saying that they called.  I think I will go completely mental tomorrow waiting for the call....

Rob.  I agree with you 100%, you get out of a situation what you put into it and that includes attitude.

Congrats to everyone so far.  Is anyone else waiting for the call besides me?

Have a great day everyone!

Steve


----------



## SomethingImportant (17 Sep 2009)

OK, so using my new math skills...

10 days left/60,  times 7 or so of us hopefuls = ???   uh 2310 yards?  Hmmmm, might be a short stay for me in Esquimalt.

Good luck Steve....


----------



## Steve_D (17 Sep 2009)

That's funny SI, good one.  Gave me a chuckle.

You and I will be the 'mature' ones in the program and we WILL be there at the end, have no fear.

Steve


----------



## Trish (17 Sep 2009)

Everybody keeps writing about mental maths... will we have scrap paper and pencil like at the CFAT ?

Does anyone knows when NCSM Ville de Québec left Oshawa to come to Montréal ? I'll go take a look at lunch time tomorrow if she's at the port yet !


----------



## SomethingImportant (17 Sep 2009)

Trish said:
			
		

> Everybody keeps writing about mental maths... will we have scrap paper and pencil like at the CFAT ?
> 
> Does anyone knows when NCSM Ville de Québec left Oshawa to come to Montréal ? I'll go take a look at lunch time tomorrow if she's at the port yet !




Don't know about the scrap paper Trish.... Might be, might not.  Even if you have it, could be that they are thinking the time given for the questions is too short so you will be forced to do as much of the math in your head as you can just to be faster???  Just my guess.

I looked at a schedule for the GLD and it says the ship will be in Montreal tomorrow, but it does not say what time she docks.  So go have a look, you will be even more excited to attend the NOAB then!

Steve, I agree.... maturity (and my gray hair) have to be worth something


----------



## Steve_D (17 Sep 2009)

SomethingImportant said:
			
		

> maturity (and my gray hair) have to be worth something



Hair? You have hair?  You will be able to recognize me then...since I really don't have hair.  I call it a five-head; that is one more than a forehead.


----------



## SomethingImportant (17 Sep 2009)

Steve_D said:
			
		

> Hair? You have hair?  You will be able to recognize me then...since I really don't have hair.  I call it a five-head; that is one more than a forehead.



As my Kids say.... LOL.  Steve I'm looking forward to meeting you and your five-head.... one bonus there, your missing hair does not give away your uh ... maturity!

Paul alias SI


----------



## MARS (17 Sep 2009)

> Does anyone knows when NCSM Ville de Québec left Oshawa to come to Montréal ? I'll go take a look at lunch time tomorrow if she's at the port yet !



She slipped from Oshawa this morning at 0815 - which means she is finally out of my area of responsibility - sweet - I can get back to the piles of paperwork on my desk. :-\

I will look at her schedule at work tomorrow and post her arrival time around 0930 tomorrow morning - unless someone posts it here before then.  She has to transit the locks sometime tomorrow, so I doubt she will arrive by noon.  If you get a chance, you should really go down to the jetty and check her out as she makes her approach alongside - watching her get bigger...and bigger...and bigger until she fills your filed of vision.  Pretty neat.

MARS


----------



## Trish (17 Sep 2009)

Thanks MARS... I doubt I can use a great enough excuse to escape from work all afternoon just to hang out near Alexandra Port !!


----------



## FDO (17 Sep 2009)

cough, cough, sniff, sniff, aachoo! 

Sounds like you need to go to Shoppers Drugmart for some cold medicine before you infect the whole place!

Either that or a really long bathroom break!!

Just trying to help!

Good Luck!


----------



## Trish (17 Sep 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> cough, cough, sniff, sniff, aachoo!
> 
> Sounds like you need to go to Shoppers Drugmart for some cold medicine before you infect the whole place!
> 
> ...



Good idea FDO : We don't have ''Shoppers Drugmart'' in Quebec, so it will be lllloooooonnnnnnggggggg before I can reach one and come back !!!!


----------



## gcclarke (17 Sep 2009)

Trish said:
			
		

> Good idea FDO : We don't have ''Shoppers Drugmart'' in Quebec, so it will be lllloooooonnnnnnggggggg before I can reach one and come back !!!!



Well the nice thing about a NOAB is that they will be close to a Shopper's! 

Assuming that's your reason for going of course.


----------



## Antoine (17 Sep 2009)

Shoppers Drug Mart = Pharmaprix


----------



## FDO (17 Sep 2009)

I meant to watch VDQ come in. The Shoppers is a bit of a hike from NOTC.


----------



## MARS (18 Sep 2009)

My schedule says 4pm at Pier 12


----------



## rob1972 (18 Sep 2009)

I have a question for MARS or gcclarke or anyone who is in the know about such things..... 

Is it likely that those of us that are successful and are given job offers at the NOAB would be immediately sent on BMOQ two weeks later on OCT 19?  Or, would it take too long to process everything in time and instead we will start BMOQ in January?  And lastly, would they let us choose our preferred option between those two dates?


----------



## Steve_D (18 Sep 2009)

I am dreaming every minute that I can get on the October 19 BMOQ.  That would make everything right in the world of Steve.   Waiting until January might just drive me mental.


----------



## gcclarke (18 Sep 2009)

rob1972 said:
			
		

> I have a question for MARS or gcclarke or anyone who is in the know about such things.....
> 
> Is it likely that those of us that are successful and are given job offers at the NOAB would be immediately sent on BMOQ two weeks later on OCT 19?  Or, would it take too long to process everything in time and instead we will start BMOQ in January?  And lastly, would they let us choose our preferred option between those two dates?



I'm going to say possible but not likely. Assuming that you have everything else checked off that needs to be checked off and assuming that there are actually still spots open on the course 2 weeks before the course starts, and assuming that the recruiting centre receives official word of your acceptance and can action accordingly, it could happen. 

I'd try posting this question to one of the site's many recruiting centre staff, such as Otis, FDO, or Jingo. 

Quite honestly, I'd say the biggest impediment to this happening would be the number of open slots on the BMOQ.


----------



## Trish (19 Sep 2009)

Antoine said:
			
		

> Shoppers Drug Mart = Pharmaprix



Oh thanks Antoine !  

Anyways, since you have 100% more chances to run into a fake plastic Inukshuk ''made in China'' in the Old Montreal than a Pharmaprix, I could have tried that ! (the last girl at work that went to look for a drug store came back an hour later, without any med !!)


----------



## Steve_D (19 Sep 2009)

Add my name to that list gang!  I did not hear from my RC yet, but I did get a phone call from someone in Esquimalt who saw my name on the list.  This is going to be a fantastic week. Can't wait to meet everyone.  The expected numbers for this NOAB is 83, but not all MARS.  There are a couple of MARE in the mix as well as some others.

8 days to go....

Anyone leaving from the East Coast? I will be flying out of Saint John, NB.

Steve (one happy camper)

 ;D


----------



## Antoine (19 Sep 2009)

Congrats Steve, that is great news!

Wishing you the best !


----------



## Trish (19 Sep 2009)

Steve_D said:
			
		

> Add my name to that list gang!  I did not hear from my RC yet, but I did get a phone call from someone in Esquimalt who saw my name on the list.  This is going to be a fantastic week. Can't wait to meet everyone.  The expected numbers for this NOAB is 83, but not all MARS.  There are a couple of MARE in the mix as well as some others.
> 
> 8 days to go....
> 
> ...



Great Steve, I think we are almost all there ! Who's missing a call ?
Same thing for me, so for a moment I thought we were from the same RC ! hihi

On another note, I went to visit NCSM Ville de Québec today.

Maybe I had high expectation because those who experienced the day sail seemed very excited about it.  I though it missed interactivity on the visit (sorry, I'm translating my thoughts from French, so I don't know if it really makes sense !)
The ones that were at the recruiting tent were really nice, but where were everybody on the ship ??  I think I saw one guy near the weapons, almost at the end of the tour, and that's it (oh and 2 more at the recruiting table before getting off the boat).  I though their would be staff a bit everywhere explaining how it worked and the use of this, and that...  I'm already in my process, but for people who go there and want to know more before applying it wasn't much of a help I thought. 
At least I'll get my full visit next week !!


----------



## rob1972 (19 Sep 2009)

Fantastic, Steve!  So happy to hear that you made it.  I know this is very important to you on many different levels.  I am looking forward to meeting you there.  I am flying from Sudbury, to Toronto, Vancouver, then to Victoria.  I don't know if you go through Toronto or not, but if you do, my flight is on Sunday the 27th.... Air Canada flight 1175 from Toronto leaving at 0900.  I am flying from Vancouver at 1200, arriving at 1223 in Victoria (local time).

I can't remember if I mentioned this earlier, but there are two other guys from Sudbury going to NOAB too.


----------



## Steve_D (19 Sep 2009)

Thanks.  I don't have my travel docs yet, but suspect that I will be going through Toronto.  I will let you know as soon as I find out.

Sounds like we have a party started before NOAB even begins.  Works for me   ;D


----------



## Otis (19 Sep 2009)

rob1972 said:
			
		

> I have a question for MARS or gcclarke or anyone who is in the know about such things.....
> 
> Is it likely that those of us that are successful and are given job offers at the NOAB would be immediately sent on BMOQ two weeks later on OCT 19?  Or, would it take too long to process everything in time and instead we will start BMOQ in January?  And lastly, would they let us choose our preferred option between those two dates?



I can't say for 100% certainty, cause I'm not the person that gives job offers and loads people on courses, but knowing in general how far in advance we load BMQ's and BMOQ's, I highly doubt anyone on the next NOAB would be on the BMOQ two weeks later ... but you can always hope, I've been wrong before!

Otis


----------



## Otis (19 Sep 2009)

Trish said:
			
		

> On another note, I went to visit NCSM Ville de Québec today.
> 
> Maybe I had high expectation because those who experienced the day sail seemed very excited about it.  I though it missed interactivity on the visit (sorry, I'm translating my thoughts from French, so I don't know if it really makes sense !)
> The ones that were at the recruiting tent were really nice, but where were everybody on the ship ??  I think I saw one guy near the weapons, almost at the end of the tour, and that's it (oh and 2 more at the recruiting table before getting off the boat).  I though their would be staff a bit everywhere explaining how it worked and the use of this, and that...  I'm already in my process, but for people who go there and want to know more before applying it wasn't much of a help I thought.
> At least I'll get my full visit next week !!



Try to remember that this trip for the ship is just another day at their job. 

When they're away from home port, guys want to sightsee and visit the places they go to, just like anyone else would ... also keeping in mind that they have all kinds of "official" functions they have to attend or work on trips like this (visits from VIPs, ship's dinners and cocktail parties, daysails, crew visits to official functions and places like city halls or charities) you shouldn't be surprised that there weren't more guys hanging around to answer questions ... that's what the Recruiters are for!

On top of that, IF you were visiting during public tours hours ... a lot of people don't hang around because there's a LOT of just looky-loos and people who just want to say they saw it ... and they have a LOT of dumb, irrelevant questions that guys on the ship don't feel like answering (my FAVORITE was always, "Has the ship been to Afghanistan?" ... Look at a map! A'stan doesn't border on the ocean! ... I always used to answer, "Well, we tried, but we only made it 50' into Pakistan and had to turn around again" HAHAHA!)

Otis


----------



## rob1972 (19 Sep 2009)

Thanks Otis.  I think I would rather wait until January anyway.  So we'll just have to see what happens.

I like the dumb question too.... made me laugh.  I have to share that one.


----------



## Trish (20 Sep 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> Try to remember that this trip for the ship is just another day at their job.
> 
> When they're away from home port, guys want to sightsee and visit the places they go to, just like anyone else would ... also keeping in mind that they have all kinds of "official" functions they have to attend or work on trips like this (visits from VIPs, ship's dinners and cocktail parties, daysails, crew visits to official functions and places like city halls or charities) you shouldn't be surprised that there weren't more guys hanging around to answer questions ... that's what the Recruiters are for!
> 
> ...



Yes, when I think about people I saw in line to go on the ship, I can image what you are talking about.  I did go during public tours hours of course.  At least the band was all there and ready !

Thank you for your explanation !


----------



## DIESEL 007 (20 Sep 2009)

Good job Steve!! Im surprised at the number of people attending... but at the same time when I was on the VDQ one of the guys was in for 6 years, had fifty MARS in his NOAB and only him and one other are still working in the trade.  We have a 80% attrition rate and some dont even make it past NOAB.

Trish, dont be too upset about your trip... Otis said it right, the crew would probably never known you were a recruit.  We were extremely lucky to have 2 days and one night on the ship and still didnt see everyone.  Most of whom we talked to below decks in the ward room after hours.  My understanding of the NOAB day sail is we will be seperated into different groups and will get to see our trade in action.

Im leaving from London, with Cody.. I imagine we will head to Toronto too rob, let you know tomorrow when i get the details!!


----------



## Steve_D (20 Sep 2009)

There are 83 names attending this NOAB and only 13 of them are not classified as MARS; so it should be interesting to see how it all plays out in the end.  I know that I plan to be one of them still around when it is all said and done.

Looking forward to next week and meeting all of you.  It will be like we already know each other ahead of time.

Steve


----------



## SomethingImportant (20 Sep 2009)

Congrats Steve!  

So 70 MARS people.... hmmm... seems like a lot?  Might be a bit of competition going on there ya think?  Interesting that so many of them have not been involved with this forum....maybe a leg up for us.

I will be leaving from Toronto as well (though I have not received my travel papers as yet)  I'll post it when I find out.... maybe some of us will be able to chat over a beer before we take off?  One week to go!


----------



## rob1972 (20 Sep 2009)

I got a message from someone asking me if I had received a list of things to bring or something telling us what to wear while we are there.  So for the benefit of everyone, I thought I would write about it here.

I was not told anything about what to wear.  I did not get a list either.  I was told that I should bring a couple of copies of my CV/Resume even though you technically are not required to bring it.

I have the daily schedule for the whole week.  It shows every time, location and event that will take place for the whole week.

From what I can see from the schedule and from looking at pictures that others have posted from previous NOABs, I would suggest that we bring two to three different dress outfits (ie suits or at least shirts, ties and dress pants).  There is dinner every night in the Dining Hall, but on Thursday night, I gather that there is a more dressed up and formal dinner in the Wardroom.  There will be group photos on Monday at 1300.  It appears that they are breaking us into groups (1st and 2nd Port Watch groups and 1st and 2nd Stbd Watch are the names they have for the groups).  There will be different sittings for the MOST and for Board Interviews and certain tours too.  We are on HMCS Regina on Tuesday from 0800 to 1430.

All in all, I am thinking that two to three dress outfits and the rest of the time it would be appropriate to wear business casual.

On Sunday, we have dinner at 1700 - 1800 and then there is a Meet and Greet from 1800 - 2000.

I hope this helps everyone.  And if there is someone reading this who knows that I have made a mistake on anything, please correct me so we get things right.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Steve_D (20 Sep 2009)

Where is everyone from?

I know that a lot of poeple have said where they are from; but I thought instead of trying to read through all of the thread, we could just keep copying the list below and add where you are from to it so that at the end, it will be complete in one spot. (If I missed anyone, add your name and place to the list and keep it going)

Steve - Saint John, NB
Diesel
Rob
Plumber
Cody
Trish
Paul (SI)

T minus 7 days!


----------



## Trish (20 Sep 2009)

Steve_D said:
			
		

> Steve - Saint John, NB
> Diesel
> Rob
> Plumber
> ...


----------



## Otis (20 Sep 2009)

Here's my  :2c: worth of advice for all of you, for what it's worth (keeping in mind that not only do I CURRENTLY work in Recruiting, but I spent almost two years working at NOTC Venture, the Officer training school you are all going to for NOAB!)

Remember that NOAB is a week-long JOB INTERVIEW! You will be assessed at EVERYTHING that goes on during that week. 

A lot of people "fail" out of NOAB for not being "officer-like material" due to extracurricular activities during "down time" supposedly away-from-Venture (The Carleton Club is just up the street and a notorious weeder-outer of non-officer material).

Also keep in mind that the senior officers questioning you and doing your boards have heard it all, done it all, said it all. Be honest in your answers to questions ... NEVER try to tell them what you THINK they want to hear. 

If you are given opportunities to do things, TAKE them! THIS is the time to be that eager-beaver-teachers-pet-keener ... don't worry about what others may think of you, they're not going to pay your bills for the next 25 years ... 

Good luck everyone, take it all in and enjoy it, but don't forget WHY you are there!

Otis


----------



## Steve_D (20 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the advise Otis.  Your  :2c: is always welcome and appreciated.  You are trying to help us and I, for one, hang on every word of your advise.  (OK, that may have been a little over the top; but you know what I mean).

Steve


----------



## SomethingImportant (20 Sep 2009)

Steve_D said:
			
		

> Where is everyone from?
> 
> I know that a lot of people have said where they are from; but I thought instead of trying to read through all of the thread, we could just keep copying the list below and add where you are from to it so that at the end, it will be complete in one spot. (If I missed anyone, add your name and place to the list and keep it going)
> 
> ...




Also possible word to the wise.... a friend told me...  I gather we take a short hop flight from Vancouver to Victoria??  And that they lost his luggage for a day.  So he suggests that you carry at least your fist days clothes in your carry on.


----------



## Steve_D (20 Sep 2009)

Good plan Paul.

BTW is your last name Whyte?


----------



## rob1972 (21 Sep 2009)

SomethingImportant said:
			
		

> Steve - Saint John, NB
> Diesel
> Rob - Sudbury
> Plumber
> ...



Thanks Otis.  Like Steve, I appreciate all and any advice you give us.  I look at it this way, people like you who have lots of knowledge and experience could just let us find out the hard way.  Thanks for the heads up.
Rob


----------



## Neill McKay (21 Sep 2009)

SomethingImportant said:
			
		

> Also possible word to the wise.... a friend told me...  I gather we take a short hop flight from Vancouver to Victoria??  And that they lost his luggage for a day.  So he suggests that you carry at least your fist days clothes in your carry on.



Agreed.  I took that flight once and literally half the passengers had no luggage when we landed.  It arrived at something like 0300, presumably on a later but less crowded flight.


----------



## DIESEL 007 (21 Sep 2009)

Steve - Saint John, NB
Diesel - Name is Jay Finlayson - London Ont,
Rob
Plumber
Cody - London Ont,
Trish
Paul (SI)


----------



## Plumber1 (21 Sep 2009)

Steve - Saint John
Diesel - Name is Jay Finlayson - London
Rob - Sudbury
Plumber - Jared, Winnipeg
Cody - London
Trish - Montreal
Paul (SI) - Guelph

Thanks again guys for starting this forum, and thanks to the CF members for providing some valuable information. Looking forward to meeting you all (this is going to be a long week at work!).


----------



## SomethingImportant (21 Sep 2009)

Steve, you have the right name.... sent u a PM


----------



## DIESEL 007 (21 Sep 2009)

Just got our flight plan and itinerary from the RC... Flying from London to Calgary to Victoria.

Have a question for everyone about the "curriculum vitae", just not sure what all I am supposed to write.  Letter says for it to be no more than 2 pages and only gives a few musts: Civy jobs, military exp, and other activities. If i just write "briefly" about those that gives me maybe a paragraph, someone at the RC called it an auto-biography, so not sure if I write about my whole life and make sure those are added?? All help will be appreciated


----------



## kratz (21 Sep 2009)

The curriculum vitae is a formal resume. A quick search on Google brings up some examples of how they would look. As you noted, remember to include the items the RC has indicated must be mentioned in your CV.


----------



## DIESEL 007 (21 Sep 2009)

Thanks Kratz, I did google it after my last post and realized it is a resume that is more directed to just that one particular job, the RC had me thinking i was writing a story about myself... That would have been bad!!

Well, my day got alot worse... It was my birthday on friday, so naturally i got pulled over today on my way to work for an expired plate sticker.  And just to boost it up my insurance card had expired and didnt have the new one in the car.  So I steamed off to work trying not to let it all get me down about this amazing week coming up.  There I got pulled into the office and was told that I was laid off, and they picked me only because they knew Id be getting a new job soon.  So, now I have alot of pressure to get ready for next week and will be in the hunt for the Oct 19 BMOQ too.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Steve_D (21 Sep 2009)

Diesel

That really sucks!  I can truely empathize about being laid off.  Better things await.
Remember, at one point in the very near future, this day won't matter diddly.

Enjoy a better one tomorrow and keep looking forward to next week.

Steve


----------



## gcclarke (21 Sep 2009)

That does indeed suck. I'm not going to lie, the job stability inherent in service in the Canadian Armed Forces was a major factor in my decision to enroll after I graduated.


----------



## SomethingImportant (21 Sep 2009)

You have to wonder with all of the loyalty inherent in the private sector why the military has any trouble at all finding ready recruits.  They take take take and never care one iota for the resource's...  And they wonder why people quit with no notice, leaving them high and dry.


----------



## Steelheader (21 Sep 2009)

Jay, sorry to hear about the lay-off. With the Navy on the horizon, I believe you've been presented with what Homer Simpson calls a "crisi-tunity". 

As regards the issue of the Curriculum Vitae (CV), common knowledge, Kratz's post and google searches leave me with style guidelines which include details such as 'detailed synopsis', 'point-form', 'summary', 'bulleted' etc.. These all suggest that this CV is NOT to be written in prose form. Yet (in the same document Jay referred to earlier), assessment criteria are listed whereby "...the Board will review the candidate's written assigment..", which suggests that something in prose is to be expected after all. Can anyone clarify this situation for me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steve_D (21 Sep 2009)

SomethingImportant said:
			
		

> You have to wonder with all of the loyalty inherent in the private sector why the military has any trouble at all finding ready recruits.  They take take take and never care one iota for the resource's...  And they wonder why people quit with no notice, leaving them high and dry.



Paul...sounds to me like you and I are going to have some fun and interesting conversations next week (and into the future).  I could not agree more with your comment.


----------



## rob1972 (21 Sep 2009)

So sorry for the  bad things happening to you Jay.  That does suck.
Try googling and reading the following..... its called the Desiderata.  Its a poem and it is full of excellent advice on life....but the one part that stands out for me right now is....."whether or not it is clear to you, no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should."  If any of you have not read it before, please look it up.

Second.....  I got a call today from my RC because they had a letter for me to pick up.  Its about the NOAB.

It sounds like I was a little off on the clothes thing.  I quote, "Attire for the week should be clean and neatly pressed.  It should look appropriate for a conservative business setting.  It should not look like party, cocktail, or picnic attire and the look should be classic rather than trendy.  Clothing should fit well, being neither tight nor baggy.  Jewelry should be minimal and conservative.  Don't confuse club attire with business attire, if you wear it to a club, you probably shouldn't wear it for the  NOAB interview.  For male candidates, a suit or jacket and tie are appropriate, as is the upper end of what is considered 'business casual'.  As a minimum, a long sleeved shirt and tie with dress trousers and dress shoes.  For female candidates, a two-piece business styles suit, dress or skirt and long sleeved blouse, conservative in style and neatly pressed are appropriate.  Dresses and skirts should be of a reasonable length.  A pansuit may also be appropriate, it it looks professional rather than casual.  Closed-toe shoes and stockings should also be worn."

The letter goes on about this a little more but I think you get the idea.  Also, it mentions that for women, you probably want to consider dress pants for the sail on the warship as well as the site tours we will be going on.  Here is a good point that is made near the end thought, "We do not however expect you to have to go out and expend monies on a NOAB warrobe in order to meet our requirments, consequently if there is a problem or concern please contact your local Recruiting Centre and they will forward your concerns to us for additional guidance."

It is very important for us to carry with us a current photo ID for access to the base and dockyard facilities.  (plus you can't fly without photo ID anyways)

I am pretty sure you will all get a copy of the same letter, but I wanted to give you a sneak peak just in case you haven't seen it yet.  There is more in the letter (it is two whole pages long) but I just don't want to type the entire letter.  If you have any questions, please let me know.

Also,  about the CV/resume things........ I was told by my RC that we do NOT have to bring a CV/resume but it was suggested to me that it might be a good idea anyways.  So if something happens that you don't have one or you forget it, I get the impression that it will not be a big deal.  Of couse, as usual, if someone knows something that different, please correct me.

Only a few more days now.....


----------



## DIESEL 007 (22 Sep 2009)

Our RC made it clear that it was to be provided, but the one recruiter couldnt even pronounce it so Im gonna bring it along just in case

Ya rob, got the letter too, ofcourse I went out with my wife and spent extra cash on some nice clothes for the event, before the layoff notice naturally!!

And im thinking its all the better anyhow, was dreading working outside this winter as well as inside getting soaked in melting snow, so it has become a relief now that the shock is gone. Study up everyone, only 4 days left now!!


----------



## AJB (22 Sep 2009)

Hello All,

The CV  is required so please bring it with you.  If not, you will be scrambling around trying to get it done on the first day of the NOAB.  Good luck to all and enjoy the week.


----------



## rob1972 (22 Sep 2009)

In that case, I will bring a couple copies of my resume.   Thanks Jay and AJB for settling that.


----------



## Trish (22 Sep 2009)

Thanks Rob for your posting, I will be prepared if I get my document only Friday pm !  
I called this morning to know if I would get any documents soon, and now I am almost scared to miss NOAB since they haven't receive any instruction yet regarding NOAB !!


----------



## Steve_D (22 Sep 2009)

Keep on them Trish.  I am sure it will be coming and you will not miss NOAB with us. 
I just received the phone call from the RC to go and pick up my letter and documents.  I am going to do that this afternoon.  Also told her that a Saturday flight would be better for me.

Have a great day everyone and stay positive. 

Steve


----------



## SomethingImportant (22 Sep 2009)

So are Steve and Rob the only ones to receive NOAB travel documents so far?  I'm still waiting...RC said it might not arrive until Friday.


----------



## Steelheader (22 Sep 2009)

I picked up my documents, as did Jay, yesterday at our CFRC. It can't hurt to get on the phone with your RC now, as the date is soon approaching.


----------



## jerieln (22 Sep 2009)

See you all on Sunday.  All the Best.


----------



## Edward Campbell (22 Sep 2009)

Good luck to you all, but, please take Otis' advice. Trust me, even though I know nothing at all about NOABs, I do understand why and how you are going to be *assessed* and, trust me on this, the CF does not waste the valuable time of its serving officers on a bunch of potential failures. The CF, the Navy, is trying to save time and money by separating the wheat from the chaff and those of you who ignore Otis' sound guidance are likely to be chaff.

Get your resumes ready. Double, triple check them - especially for spelling!

Pack carefully - good soldiers and sailors know how to travel lightly but with everything - make sure you can survive lost checked baggage. Pack to be presentable in the adult, conservatively adult, world.

Again, good luck. Those of you who do this well *may* get a chance to *try* to become Naval officers, which is almost as good as being an Army officer.


----------



## FDO (23 Sep 2009)

ALMOST!!? Navy is after all the SENIOR SERVICE!!


----------



## SomethingImportant (23 Sep 2009)

Yay.  Finally got a call to pick up my travel documentation on Friday afternoon.  Anyone flying out of Toronto post your flight time and I'll do the same when I get my tickets.... maybe we can meet up before the flight.


----------



## Trish (23 Sep 2009)

Got the call too !  I will go before work Friday morning.  

See you all in 4 days !

Am I the only who think it is odd that out of 70 only about 10 of us are on the forum ?  Unless people just ''past by'' without any intervention ?


----------



## gcclarke (23 Sep 2009)

Trish said:
			
		

> Am I the only who think it is odd that out of 70 only about 10 of us are on the forum ?  Unless people just ''past by'' without any intervention ?



I hate to break it to you, but people do manage to get themselves recruited using only the recruiting centre. I was one of them!


----------



## Trish (23 Sep 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> I hate to break it to you, but people do manage to get themselves recruited using only the recruiting centre. I was one of them!



I know gcclarke, but you don't have to google too much to end up on army.ca, so out of 70 (if there is really 70 of us) 10 seems a small portion !


----------



## FDO (23 Sep 2009)

Just because there is a thing called google doesn't mean you can find this site. specially if you don't know to look for it. I've been in the military a long time and didn't know about this until I was told about it by Otis. Don't assume anything.


----------



## gcclarke (23 Sep 2009)

Trish said:
			
		

> I know gcclarke, but you don't have to google too much to end up on army.ca, so out of 70 (if there is really 70 of us) 10 seems a small portion !



There are the portion of people who are quite willing to go by that which the recruiting centre gives them. There are those who stumble across this site (or others) but do not bother to register an account. And there are those who bother looking for useful info, register, but don't bother participating in this relevant threads. Frankly, considering all those, I'd say that 10 / 70 is a decent ratio.

Or maybe I'm just a freak for managing to get trade qualified without a navy.ca account.  :


----------



## DIESEL 007 (23 Sep 2009)

ya Trish, I found this sit by google as well.  Was basically the only thing that came up when I typed NOAB into it.  As for the ratio it seems about right, maybe half of those found this site and just browse, and 70 is the number of invitees, I know one from London here who told them to book him on the next one due to family issues, so I imagine the number will be a few short of 70 when we all arrive.  Lets just use gcclarkes post as a compliment and act as the informed few when we get there!! ;D


----------



## SomethingImportant (23 Sep 2009)

3382 views on this thread, so I'd think it a good bet that some of the other 60 people have been reading along and not commenting.


----------



## rob1972 (23 Sep 2009)

I second what Diesel said.... I take gcclarke's comment as a compliment to us for being resourceful and taking the initiative to (in a sense) start building a team of new MARS candidates.  But certainly, there will be outstanding candidates who show up to the NOAB who either have never heard of army.ca or else did hear about it and just took as much as they wanted from it without getting involved the way we did.

Personally, as you have all seen me say before, I consider myself very fortunate to have found this site.  I feel connected to my fellow candidates but also (to a lesser extent) to the Canadian Forces.  And in my opinion, I think it is a good thing to start thinking like a member of the Forces and to identify ourselves with our chosen trade too, even before we've been accepted.  I certainly don't mean it in a way where I think we deserve any special respect or anything like that, the way CF members deserve (after all, we haven't really done anything yet).  I just think that it can only do us candidates good to think and act in ways that are becoming of a member of the CF.  And I mean that as a strong compliment to everyone in the Forces.


----------



## mfunk (23 Sep 2009)

Hello all MARS candidates,

I just received my invitation for the NAOB today.  I had my interview etc. on Sept. 8th and was told about the Sept. 28th NOAB but thought that I had missed the "boat" when I hadn't heard anything by last Friday.  Anyways, I'm pretty excited and appreciate all the posts in this thread.

I also applied under the CEOTP and am currently attending UVIC so I still have to talk to my professors and see how they will react to me missing a week of school including midterms etc.  However, I am committed to attending the NOAB and would be very excited about an OCT BMOQ even if I have to drop this semester.  

Look forward to seeing you all.  I will probably be the guy with the political science textbooks at the breakfast table.


Matt


----------



## rob1972 (23 Sep 2009)

Welcome, Matt.  And congratulations on being selected and invited to attend the NOAB.


----------



## Steve_D (24 Sep 2009)

Welcome aboard, Matt.

Look forward to meeting you (and everyone else).

Steve


----------



## FDO (24 Sep 2009)

Man, will I ever be glad Monday when all you guys are too busy to post stuff on here. The week off will be nice.

All kidding aside. I just want to say good luck to all of you. And give the Tudor House a pat for me. Tell her I miss her!


----------



## Steve_D (24 Sep 2009)

What about the 6 mile? That was my old stomping grounds back in the late 80s.  Love that place.


----------



## SomethingImportant (24 Sep 2009)

They both look like great places , straight out of England.  Guess the Tudor is closer to where we will be located?


----------



## FDO (24 Sep 2009)

Actually if my rum fuzzy mind recalls I believe the Half Mile (AKA Halfway) House and the Carlton Club are closer. I could be mistaken. It's been a while since I staggered down the main drag.


----------



## Steve_D (24 Sep 2009)

You are probably right. I was used to the 6 mile being closer as I was at RRMC at the time.  ahhh the memories of the 6mile, 3 mile, 9 mile, 11 1/2 mile.  Lot's of good pubs in the area.


----------



## Trish (26 Sep 2009)

See you all tomorrow !


----------



## kratz (26 Sep 2009)

It sure became quite *echo* quite, quite, quite in here, here, here.  

Next time we hear from many of you, we hope many of you are well on your way to being JOUTs. This is part of the reason many readers such as myself have read the thread without posting.


----------



## gcclarke (27 Sep 2009)

The one thing that will always stick in my mind about my NOAB was the one gentleman who arrived on the Saturday, found out that as a naval officer he might be expected to spend up to *gasp* 6+ months at sea at a time, and promptly called the airline to get his ticket changed to fly out the next day. 

Well, that and the nickname that I gained on the NOAB that will follow me for the rest of my career.


----------



## SomethingImportant (3 Oct 2009)

WOW... what a great time.  The experience this past week at the NOAB was amazing.  Great to meet all of you from here and I think all of us made it in who participated on this forum.  I think I made some friends for the rest of my career in the NAVY and am now looking forward to meeting up with you all either at BMOQ or later on in Esquimalt.... Best of luck to those of you who are attending the Oct 19 BMOQ....let us know how it goes!  Lawrence, Jay, Andrea and others attending that session... also great to meet Steve, his 'five-head' and great (well, not bad any way) sense of humour, and other friends like Tyler, Jerry, Cody, Trish and the others whose names I cannot remember.  It was an informative, fun and at times very stressful week.  Again, great to meet you  all and looking forward to moving into training phase with some of you (and learning a few more names).

Paul


----------



## Redbeaver (3 Oct 2009)

Best of luck in your future navy career Steve!


----------



## kratz (3 Oct 2009)

Thank you for the update Paul and congratulations to all. I was wondering if we would hear how you all fared.

From the Navy's old toasts, for Thursday: Here's "for A Bloody War or a Sickly Season"


----------



## SomethingImportant (4 Oct 2009)

For those of us who attended the Sept 28 NOAB, I have created a facebook group where we can keep track of each others ups and downs...share pics etc....  group is called "NOAB 0903".  It would be great for starters if we could find out who is starting BMOQ on Oct 19 and who (like me) starts in January.


----------



## Trish (4 Oct 2009)

SomethingImportant said:
			
		

> For those of us who attended the Sept 28 NOAB, I have created a facebook group where we can keep track of each others ups and downs...share pics etc....  group is called "NOAB 0903".  It would be great for starters if we could find out who is starting BMOQ on Oct 19 and who (like me) starts in January.



Paul, I know that Adam and Andrea took people's email, have you told them about the group, maybe they could pass on the information !
Hope you had a nice trip back home !


----------



## Steelheader (5 Oct 2009)

Hello my new friends and future colleagues! 

I want to say what a pleasure it's been to have met so many wonderful candidates at this NOAB. I look forward to sharing my career with you!

Also, I wish to express my thanks and appreciation to posters such as gcclarke, otis, MARS, kratz and all the others who have contributed advice or words of encouragement for us here. This week past was stressful, but I felt well armed having read your posts here.

See you in the Fleet!


----------



## Steve_D (5 Oct 2009)

What a fantastic week.  I had a great time meeting everyone.  Those of us who had been posting on this tread felt like we already knew each other.  If I am not mistaken, everyone of us who did post on here, received an offer.

I look forward to seeing everyone again in Victoria soon.  Good luck on BMOQ everyone.  Remember to never lose sight of your goal (all that fun on the day sail).

Ready aye Ready

Steve


----------



## DIESEL 007 (5 Oct 2009)

Indeed, a fantastic week, definately got to see the nicer side of being an officer.  For those of us crazy enough to sign up for the BMOQ in two weeks, wish us luck, because we will need it for sure.  As for the rest of you Ill see you in january, ill be the guy laughing at you on your first day as you're walking in!!
See you all in the fleet!
jay


----------



## Olexa (7 Oct 2009)

Again, congratulations to you all. I've been following this thread for some time, and I found it to be informative and helpful. I did not make it to this year's NOAB, but I hope to attend one in the, hopefully, not so distant future. I know that you are not supposed to divulge much info about exams and so on, but it would be very nice if you could share what you can.


----------



## SomethingImportant (7 Oct 2009)

Olexa said:
			
		

> Again, congratulations to you all. I've been following this thread for some time, and I found it to be informative and helpful. I did not make it to this year's NOAB, but I hope to attend one in the, hopefully, not so distant future. I know that you are not supposed to divulge much info about exams and so on, but it would be very nice if you could share what you can.



It was a great experience.  You are right, we can't tell you about it.  As has been said before, just be yourself in the interview.  They do not tear you apart.  As for the MOST, you cannot prepare for it, so don't stress over it.

One of the organizers for this NOAB told me that there _might_ be another one held before the year end as they are still short the number of MARS applicants that they wanted for 2009, so there is still some hope for you in getting onto one this year.

As to my earlier post, Andrea had also created a *'NOAB Fall 2009' * group on facebook, so attendees, please use that one instead of mine.


----------



## MARS (7 Oct 2009)

My warmest congratulations to all of you - especially the successful candidates in the MARS MOS.  You are now one step closer to the thrills and joys of mental math, tides and astro and chartwork.  Not to mention cleaning stations 

I look forward to sharing a drink with you in your Wardrooms someday.

Good luck on your training. 

MARS


----------



## cdn_STiCK (17 Oct 2009)

I just had my interview for MARS Thursday, October 15/09. I was told that I just missed NOAB and am waiting now for the next one which is Jan/Feb 2010. Is anyone else waiting for those dates?


----------



## wrivers (21 Oct 2009)

Hey,
      I am also waiting for this NOAB since I missed the last one


----------



## cdn_STiCK (24 Oct 2009)

Where are you located? I am in Vancouver... I have found this process a little bit harder than I expected. A lot of waiting and hoping.


----------



## dan514 (25 Oct 2009)

Can I be in NOAB even thought I'm already an officer in something else? (just to see if I'd like it?)


----------



## gcclarke (25 Oct 2009)

If you're a reservist, I believe so. Or, at least, I know that we had reserve NCMs on our NOAB. I'm not absolutely positive that the procedure would be the same for PRes Officers, but I have a feeling it would be. I do not think the same thing goes for Reg Force.


----------



## AmVan (26 Oct 2009)

Hey there,

Bear with me as I'm new to this site. I've already had my interview for MARS DEO and my medical is clear. But, in order to plan out the next few months of my life, I need to know when the next NOAB will take place. 

If someone else is in the same boat, feel free to discuss things.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Oct 2009)

Try this thread: Next NOAB possibly end of Jan/Feb 2010? Calling all MARS applicants!

Mods, might I suggest a merge?


----------



## AmVan (26 Oct 2009)

Thanks man, appreciate the help. I'll try my luck there.


----------



## AmVan (26 Oct 2009)

What's up guys, I had my interview on the October 14th, here in New Westminster.

I thought I'd read something about the next NOAB being in December. But I think the January/Feb dates are more reliable. I checked with some Recruiting Centres all over the country and they all seem to suggest Jan/Feb/March.

That's almost too much waiting around for me. I have found myself another job until it all works out. But the plus point about all of this is that now I have enough time to sort out my life before I can fully commit myself to the Navy.

I wonder what the waiting period between the NOAB and BMOQ will be and how long of a delay there will be between BMOQ and actual MARS training.

It'll be cool if the next NOAB is in Halifax as I've never been there before.


----------



## rob1972 (26 Oct 2009)

Well, I certainly don't pretend to know very much about the CF, Navy, NOABs and such, but I think the short answer to your question about delays is that nobody knows.  From what I have read on this site, you will be forever faced by all sorts of timings during your career in the CF.  Don't sweat it.  Be patient and go with the flow.  Remember the big picture and the little delays or short notices that life hands you won't matter as much.

For what it is worth, I just went on the Sept 28 - Oct 3 NOAB.  Some of the successful candidates from the NOAB were given the opportunity to start BMOQ almost immediately on Oct 19th.  Others, like me, were given the January 11th BMOQ and there were other opportunities too.....like later in January or I think even into February.  Still another candidate was exempted from BMOQ because of prior service and he is jumping straight to MARS training (but still doesn't know when that will start).  The moral of the story is that timings for different phases of CF life depend on so many different factors that can change at a moment's notice.  I have been told that even when you are in the MARS phase of your training, there can be delays between phases.

I cannot tell from your post if delays bother you or not.  But if they do, maybe you should rethink your interest in the CF.  And, while you are at it, remember that you are not going to find anything better in civvie land.  After working in civvie land for many years, I can tell you that life just isn't always nice with timings.  Good luck with your decisions.


----------



## AmVan (27 Oct 2009)

The delay doesn't bother me too much, actually, as I really like my temporary job and I am in a great relationship which may be affected by the Navy gig.

Delays between MARS phases would bother me, though, if they are unpaid. Because I will have to give up my current job pretty much when BMOQ starts for me.

My question to you, Rob1972, is that, when you said, 

"Others, like me, were given the January 11th BMOQ and there were other opportunities too.....like later in January or I think even into February."

did you mean that there may be BMOQ sessions starting later in January and/or February after the January 11th one that you're enrolled in?

If your answer is yes, then that might mean that there may be a BMOQ right after the next Jan/Feb NOAB. I'd previously heard that the next BMOQ after the January one would be in April. I understand that the 'right answer' to all these queries is, 'nobody knows' but it's good and exciting to plan out the future sometimes.


----------



## rob1972 (27 Oct 2009)

If I recall correctly, they told us at our NOAB that there were 2 start dates for BMOQ in January and 2 in February.  BUT, it is probably quite likely that the next start after that would be in April or May.  BMQ courses are run all the time it seems.  BMOQ courses are not run nearly as often, but there are still many to choose from.

Also, do not worry about being paid during delays in training.  Once you start BMOQ you will be paid no matter what.  Take the example of my friend who skipped BMOQ because of former military servce......he was sworn in about 3 weeks after the NOAB and then started being paid right away.  But he still doesn't know when his MARS training will start.  While he waits, he gets paid.  What will he be doing while he waits???  He isn't sure, but probably what will happen is that the Navy will use him to do odd jobs that need to be done.  So its not very exciting, but he gets paid his full pay like he would while on training.

One more thing about BMOQ start dates.  Go to the CFLRS website and there is section that shows the end of course ceremony dates as well as the course start dates.  
http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/sem-wee/index-eng.asp
You will see that the only BMOQ courses listed are from end of August and beginning of Sept.  The next BMOQ start was Oct 19th and now there won't be (at least I don't think there will be) another one until January 11th.

Sometimes they will add some BMOQ courses if they can, if they have the numbers of people who are waiting.


----------



## gcclarke (27 Oct 2009)

Once you join the reg force, you get paid. You won't be forced on leave without pay for any time period other than the gap between when you swear in, and the day BMOQ starts. Gaps in training will be filled by some combination of on the job training, 2nd language courses, other small taskings and courses that you can take. Basically anything to keep you busy. Some people get lucky. I myself had no gaps whatsoever in my training, whereas the MARS folks who did basic with me were on OJT for about a month. Honestly there's worse things to be doing in the world. Just make sure you keep hitting the gym.


----------



## Steelheader (27 Oct 2009)

Regarding future gaps in training, or current waiting for your NOAB or BMOQ, it behoves us to think of the bigger picture. If you're going MARS, regardless of your entry plan, it's almost certain you'll sign a contract of several years for your Navy "gig". Your recruiting centre can clarify just how long. In this respect, waiting a few months now for BMOQ to start is not a very long time as compared to the over-all length of your potential career. We just need a little patience.

As I have only just come from the last NOAB, I am giving this advice to you as much as myself. As rob1972 once pointed out to me, Tom Petty said it best when he sang "The waiting is hardest part...".

Good luck!


----------



## MARSBA (27 Oct 2009)

The next NOAB will convene in Esquimalt (Victoria) 7-11 December 2009.  The dates were confirmed today as we were waiting for confirmation that a ship would be available (always one of the highlights of the NOAB).  CFRG will have written confirmation of these dates by early next week so hopefully all those who are waiting will be informed soon.  If you have any concerns as the date draws nearer, please send me an email and I will attempt to answer your questions.  Good luck!!


----------



## Steve_D (2 Nov 2009)

Just spoke to the CWO2 who is involved with the organization of NOABs.  The next one is in early Dec.


----------



## simsara (7 Nov 2009)

I spoke to a recruiter last week and he told me late Feb. was the next one. December would be great. Can anyone offer anything concrete.... ie. the week?


----------



## rob1972 (8 Nov 2009)

Trust me simsara, if Steve D says he spoke to a CWO2 and he said the next one is in early Dec.....then I would bet the farm on it and start packing my bags.  Forget what the recruiting centre said......Steve D is correct, guaranteed.  If you need to narrow it down, then figure that it will be either from Nov 30 to Dec 4 or Dec 7 to Dec 11.  I can't see them doing it later than that and get too close to Christmas.  Plus, they probably want to have enough time to get some of the successful NOAB candidates loaded on to the Jan 11th BMOQ.  I would bet on the Nov 30 start date.


----------



## bucks (9 Nov 2009)

Looks like its going to be the week of December the 7th


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Nov 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Try this thread: Next NOAB possibly end of Jan/Feb 2010? Calling all MARS applicants!
> *
> Mods, might I suggest a merge?*



Umm, Mods?  Can this thread be merged with the one I linked to?


----------



## George Wallace (9 Nov 2009)

Done Moe.

It truly is sad that we have aspiring NOBs who can't be bothered to read.


----------



## Steve_D (19 Nov 2009)

First off, my bad on the typo. There is no such thing as a CWO2.  I meant CPO2.  Second, the dates for the next NOAB are Dec 7-11.  I was in the office that is responsible for organizing it.  Hope that those who aspire to be on it will make it.  The total number has not yet been confirmed, but it looks like it could be between 40 & 65 at this time.


----------



## cdn_STiCK (23 Nov 2009)

Oh no! That is way too much competition!! I will never get in.  ;D


----------



## Steve_D (24 Nov 2009)

Remember, it is not a competition.  If the board found everyone on NOAB as a suitable candidate, then they would make an offer to everyone.  Granted, that is not usually the case; but you are only competing with yourself and no one else.  Enjoy the time here, remain professional, decide if the Navy is for you, and if it is, then go for it. Don't let anything or anyone else stop you.  If you are coming in Dec, then I will be here.  NOAB is a great time, enjoy it.


----------



## cameltrax (24 Nov 2009)

Just got the phone call today, I'm going to the west coast.  Is there any one else in Durham Region going?


----------



## MARSBA (5 Mar 2010)

For those of you who are thinking of joining the Navy as an officer under the DEO or CEOTP entry plan for MARS, MS Eng,  or NCS Eng, the next NOAB will be held in Esquimalt 12 - 16 April 2010.


----------



## Acer Syrup (5 Mar 2010)

Nice, they weren't sure of the location a month ago.


----------



## MSEng314 (6 Mar 2010)

Yep, you guys will be staying in Kingsmill building with all the NETP-O and MARS III students, good times  ;D


----------



## ekpiper (16 Mar 2010)

Hello,

I just received acceptance into ROTP as a MARS officer, and it mentioned that the offer is subject to successful completion of the NOAB.  I had gotten the impression that ROTP candidates did not do the NOAB, but given this mention, I'd like to confirm it with the fine gentleman here.  Also, The dates for this coming NOAB conflict with my final exam schedule for university.  If that is the case, does anyone know if they'd be postponed until the next one and I carry on with other forms of training, or would I be stuck hanging waiting for the opportunity to do the NOAB?

Thank you,
ekpiper


----------



## gcclarke (16 Mar 2010)

That indeed does not sound correct. Did you bring this up at the time with the RC when they gave you the news about your offer? I suggest contacting them again, specifically raising this point, and ask them to get back to you when they have an answer.


----------



## MARSBA (16 Mar 2010)

ekpiper:
If you wish, send me an email at John.Gardam@forces.gc.ca with your name and recruiting center and I will look into it.  ROTP do not (yet) pass through the NOAB so I suspect it is an error.


----------



## ekpiper (16 Mar 2010)

MARSBA: Thank you for the offer.  I am undergoing a Component Transfer, so it is being dealt with in Ottawa, not through my recruiting centre.  I have sent them an e-mail, and am now waiting for a response.  I'm actually very excited about doing the NOAB, as it seems like it would be a great experience.

gcclarke: Also thank you for the information.

I'm not certain if the fact that I am a Component Transfer makes any difference, but I hope to hear back soon for the CT cell.


----------



## PegcityNavy (22 Mar 2010)

I just received the call to attend NOAB from April 11th to 16th, i am really looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Goldy (5 Apr 2010)

When will be the next NOAB after the one of april?


----------



## MARSBA (6 Apr 2010)

The next NOAB is planned to be 5-9 July in Esquimalt BC.


----------



## Goldy (7 Apr 2010)

Thank you for your reply MARSBA...I hope this is correct a information and I hope to receive a call from the recruiting centre.


----------



## MSEng314 (8 Apr 2010)

Good luck to all of you attending the NOAB coming up next week, most of us are at DC school next week, but I'm sure we will see you in the Gunroom on Thursday or Friday.

Cheers!


----------



## Pek (9 Apr 2010)

Hello

I learned today at 16h15 that my plane will arrive at the victoria's airport around 22h45 (sunday). Since I will be late and miss the sunday's meeting, I was wondering where will I have to go to get the key of my room? I would also need to know where I will sleep, the only information I have is «carrée des officiers». I can't really contact anyone since it's the week-end.

I would appreciate if someone could help me, thanks.


Sorry about the english, second language.


----------



## Goldy (28 May 2010)

I want to know if anybody receive an offer to go to the next NOAB (5 to 9 of July 2010)?


----------



## TFLY (28 May 2010)

Hey Goldy....I was going to be going on that trip.  But I "rethought" the Navy option.    As much as I love the idea, I choose to stick to my original plan (which was Logistics Officer)  But I will have to wait for the fall to reapply.  I didn't make the cut off dates this year with medical stuff getting in the way.  BUT...I will be attempting to get into the Air Reserves in the meantime.

Just wanted to let you know, there are a couple great BLOGS out there regarding what to expect during your NOAB.  My interviewer gave me copies of them, good read. (just google it)

Good luck and enjoy!!!


----------



## jzakkout (4 Jun 2010)

TFLY said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let you know, *there are a couple great BLOGS out there regarding what to expect during your NOAB. * My interviewer gave me copies of them, good read. (just google it)
> 
> Good luck and enjoy!!!



anyone find the said blogs?


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jun 2010)

jzakkout said:
			
		

> anyone find the said blogs?



Yes.

I just tried TFLY's instructions and found them.



JFGI


----------



## Acer Syrup (4 Jun 2010)

Goldy said:
			
		

> I want to know if anybody receive an offer to go to the next NOAB (5 to 9 of July 2010)?



No, but post if you do... I missed the last one due my confusing medical arrangements. The 9th is my birthday, that would be a nice present


----------



## fritz (8 Jun 2010)

Anyone get a call for the next NOAB? It's getting close and I'm wondering if anyone is making the trip.


----------



## Acer Syrup (8 Jun 2010)

I going to wait till the 15th and then call my friends down at the CFRC. The only place I have heard about the 5-9 July 2010 date is here and no offence, I'm sure its correct, but I'm not putting a lot of weight on it. Also important to remember that the CFRC doesn't make the decisions, Ottawa does. I'm assuming that it is top down scoring as well.


----------



## fritz (8 Jun 2010)

I did confirm with the recruiting office about a month ago that July 5-9 is the next NOAB. Maybe no news is good news at this point.


----------



## MSEng314 (8 Jun 2010)

I think for mine I got four days advance notice, so don't start to freak out yet, that is still almost a month away, they haven't forgotten about you.


----------



## megany (8 Jun 2010)

I was told that the next NOAB was sometime in July as well - the dates were from here, of course.  I spoke with my file manager yesterday who said that they generally hear sometime between 1 and 3 weeks before the NOAB itself.  I'll let it play out by itself for now and call in a couple of weeks.

AcerSyrup - what do you mean by "top down" scoring?


----------



## Acer Syrup (8 Jun 2010)

No, it does seem that the date is confirmed.

Kinda forgot that MARBA revealed his NOT so secret identity... http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dsa-dns/sa-ns/ab/sobv-vbos-eng.asp?mAction=View&mBiographyID=740

Sorry Sir and thanks for the help!

As for top down scores... I want to make clear that I don't know if they would do that or not... it is an assumption of mine.

If you have 20 spots on the NOAB and you have 40 candidates. You would take the top scoring candidates (which I personally know my CFAT marks aren't all that grerat). Then again... it maybe first come first served. I wouldn't worry about it, we will all get our day at some point. I have also read on here for dates in the past that some boards have been cancelled due to lack of candidates.


----------



## fritz (9 Jun 2010)

Here is a reply to another post.

http://Forums.Navy.ca/forums/threads/94586/post-943212.html#msg943212


----------



## sneaker98 (10 Jun 2010)

I was told that the next NOAB was for sure July 5th to 9th. I'm waiting for the call myself


----------



## gcclarke (10 Jun 2010)

When the NOAB sits, they will assess all candidates, and group them into 3 categories. Acceptable with offer, acceptable without offer, and unacceptable. (Note, the actual category name may be different, but that's the idea). If there are 25 candidates who want to be Mars Bars some day, and 14 slots available at that time, and 5 of the candidates are deemed to be unacceptable, 6 of the other candidates will be told, hey, you'd be just fine, but we can't quite fit you in at this moment. 

It is important to note that those 6 candidates may indeed still be getting an offer if any of the 14 given an offer are unable to start basic training, either due to injury, family emergency, or just plain old deciding they don't want to anymore. On my basic training course, we had at least two Naval Technical Officers whom this happened to. 

One thing I'm not sure about is whether or not a candidate who is acceptable but didn't get an offer will be required to attend subsequent NOABs in order to remain in consideration, or if the next NOAB will simply use the rating from the previous board in the next round of assessments, should the person still want to get in at that point.


----------



## northernboy_24 (10 Jun 2010)

Offers to attend the NOAB are indeed being sent out.  I know since I recieved mine for MARS today.

good luck to everyone else.


----------



## fritz (11 Jun 2010)

Congrats

I also got the call for the July NOAB today.


----------



## Goldy (12 Jun 2010)

Hey guys, where are your recruiting center...  ???
I'm from Ottawa and I didn't receive any call yet!!! :crybaby:


----------



## northernboy_24 (12 Jun 2010)

I am being recruited out of Thunder Bay.  The staff has been nothing but amazing.  When I didn't get my first choice they were all empathetic for me and were just really excited that I got on to the NOAB.   I don't think there is better recruiting staff anywhere in Canada, although I do admit my bias.


----------



## marob346 (12 Jun 2010)

Goldy said:
			
		

> Hey guys, where are your recruiting center...  ???
> I'm from Ottawa and I didn't receive any call yet!!! :crybaby:


 Bathurst N.B.  I'm waiting for a call me too  :nod:    by the way it's my first post! hi to everyone !!


----------



## yodaweed (12 Jun 2010)

Hey I am also in Thunder Bay I got my notice on Wednesday the 9th heading out to NOAB July 5
I am going DEO MARS, look forward to getting out there


----------



## fritz (13 Jun 2010)

I'm out of Halifax, great office.


----------



## fritz (13 Jun 2010)

Anyone going MS Eng or NCS Eng?


----------



## marob346 (14 Jun 2010)

fritz said:
			
		

> Anyone going MS Eng or NCS Eng?



I'm going NCS Eng and you?


----------



## megany (14 Jun 2010)

Goldy said:
			
		

> Hey guys, where are your recruiting center...  ???
> I'm from Ottawa and I didn't receive any call yet!!! :crybaby:



I'm in Ottawa too!  I've had my phone on my desk all week, hoping to hear something.  It was the first thing I did this morning!  Hopefully soon!


----------



## clarkyo (14 Jun 2010)

When did you folks complete your interviews, medical and tests?  I finished mine exactly 2 weeks ago for MARS.  I am praying that will give me enough time to hear back but I am starting to get worried.


----------



## Goldy (14 Jun 2010)

I did my interview and medical lab on 6 of April!


----------



## marob346 (14 Jun 2010)

I did my interview and medical on the 23 of April, they got my medical back to Bathurst RC the 3rd of June.


----------



## Acer Syrup (14 Jun 2010)

Just a head up for some people... I called my CFRC (Det Victoria) and talked to my file manager. We had a little ESL communication errors, but what I got out of the conversation was that I was merit listed, but she said that she would send it off. They had till the 18th to send it into Ottawa. And that I would know by the end of the week.

So in conclusion I think that I am very happy that I called today for "Just a check up on my file!" 

I know for some of you, this is a very frustrating process, I know I like to vent a little here. But just remember, as my RSM Clerk friend reminds me "we can make ya or break ya." Luckily I have a very nice file manager that has been there for a while, but taking your frustrations out on the CFRC staff isn't always a good idea. Only say that because I have seen it.


----------



## fritz (14 Jun 2010)

I applied to both MSEng and NCSEng. My first choice is MSEng.

My medical, interview day was March 29th.


----------



## northernboy_24 (15 Jun 2010)

Anyone know what ship will be present during the NOAB?  Just a point of curiousity


----------



## sneaker98 (16 Jun 2010)

I'm going for NCSEng and MARS, and I think I definitely prefer NCSEng.

I just called up my recruiting centre here in London - they said that they had sent off my application but hadn't received the list from Borden yet.


----------



## megany (17 Jun 2010)

Hey everyone!  I just got off the phone with CFRC Ottawa and I've been loaded onto the NOAB!

Can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## fritz (17 Jun 2010)

Congrats! It should be a fun week.


----------



## sneaker98 (21 Jun 2010)

And I'm in, too! Just got the call today.

I look forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## Acer Syrup (23 Jun 2010)

Yah, I'm there.


----------



## Arevin (28 Jun 2010)

sigh, I'm still waiting.  I had my interview in April/may and THAT went well, I've been hounding my recruiting office for the past couple of weeks...all I get is, They received your name and we're still waiting to hear back.   One more week... Hopefully i get my call .


----------



## Acer Syrup (28 Jun 2010)

Well I know two things now. The board is full and they really do use top down marks. I felt bad for the Pte that had to call me today and rescind the good news he gave me last week. I was bumped from the list. Thinking I will ask if I can re-write the CFAT. Unfortunately Borden doesn't tell the CFRC why I was bumped. Wish I knew so that I could do something about it, this is the seconded one I have been bumped from. Next NOAB is September (wait I know three things) and I hope that I make it on that one or my pride will really take a beating. I'm not giving up, hopefully that will show some staying power come the day I actually sit the board. Now failing the board after waiting a year... that would suck.

Had I gone ROTP, I probably could have avoided all this board waiting. 

Good luck to the rest of you who are going! The 9th (decision day) is my B-Day, have a weeper for me in the gunroom. I know I will be.


----------



## Arevin (30 Jun 2010)

What other requirements besides CFAT do they use?  My CFAT score was high enough that I was able to enter into some of the more mentally challenging officer positions, it was just that my eyes aren't the greatest.  For vision, i met the requirement, but not by much considering i didn't meet it last year and only when the requirement was lowered I was able to reapply.  Anyway, my recruiting center told me that they would have to close my file and i could reapply again in February to ensure that my app gets in among the first bunch.  If the board is meeting again, should I just ask them to resubmit for the next run?


----------



## Acer Syrup (30 Jun 2010)

I'm sure they take into account the whole picture and CFAT is just a part of that picture. I'm also just making assumptions. It could be DEO vs CEOTP. If I were choosing candidates, it would be some sort of numbering scale.

I know my medical was a clean bill of health... Because I am a CF Member I had to do my medical at 19 Wing, blood tests and all. Doctor asked if I was going for Pilot, because if not it was a waste of an A1 score... I just laughed. They straight out told me my CFAT wasn't beautiful... so again I assumed. Well we all know what assuming does.

If they closed your file how could they resubmit you to Borden for the next board? Sounds like you pretty much need to start fresh come February. Or am I just reading your post wrong?


----------



## jzakkout (5 Jul 2010)

Hey, 
Have been drilling through the forum for a few weeks now, and want to confirm that I understand correctly, if anyone could chime in and correct me if I misunderstood something, I would be grateful. 

As of yet, I have done my
[list type=decimal]
[*]Physical
[*]CFAT 
[*]Medical
[*]Security & background
[/list]

If I understand correctly, from now until the extension of an offer (if I am successful in all the steps, ) there will remain:
[list type=decimal]
[*]Interview
[*]Merit List 
[*]NOAB
[/list]

Also, if I understand correctly, this would mean that if I fly on angels wings, I could make it for the last BMOQ of 2009 (somewhere in Nov.?, or for Jan 2010. *Is this timeline realistic or am I being optimistic? *

Questions: 

What obstacles can I encounter in the rest of the process? 

What is involved in being merit listed, what factors in? 


I am asking because I am about to graduate and am planning the next few months... and any input would be appreciated,


Jimmy,


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Jul 2010)

BMOQ in *2009*?  Do you intend to travel back in time?   

Here is a thread on estimated timings:  TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________


----------



## Nemecek (5 Jul 2010)

The NOAB is taking place right now, and I've been told they have too many applicants for the spots they have. 

It is very unlikely they will not select all their MARS candidates from that pool, so I would say you're out of luck until next fiscal year.

As far as issues, unless you have some skeletons in your closet that will seriously impact your application, nothing will really jump out by now. That being said, if you did poorly on your CFAT and your interview, your chances of being offered a position will be much lower. It's not that anything will really come and bite you near the end, it's just that you're in direct competition with others for the positions offered. If you're a great candidate? Don't worry about it. If you barely passed  your CFAT and no nothing about MARS going into that interview? Different story.

I'm in the same boat, just stay positive. Do something until March or April that will make you a stronger candidate, and take time to work on your fitness. That's what I'm up to!


----------



## PegcityNavy (5 Jul 2010)

I had my interview on Dec 10th 2009, I got the phone call for NOAB on March 11th, and NOAB was on the 11th-16th of April. So in my case the wait was about six months.


----------



## jzakkout (5 Jul 2010)

Nemecek said:
			
		

> The NOAB is taking place right now, and I've been told they have too many applicants for the spots they have.



Thanks for the info, Now, I see


----------



## kartik (14 Jul 2010)

Hello:

I researched a lot on NOAB. I found very good information but still need detailed information about NOAB.

My interview will be in Edmonton on July 23rd 2010. Medically I am declared fit by the Sgt. My file manager told me that the interviewing officer will discuss NOAB during the interview. If I am understanding correct, the interviewing officer will recommend me for NOAB or he/she will send my file with comments and medical results to Ottawa and they decide who will be presented to NOAB. When is the next NOAB. From the forum I could figure the July is already held on 5th - 6th July. DO they meet often or its on need basis. What is something that I should be looking forward to in NOAB? What are the tests they conduct?What is MOST test? Do they extend offers right on spot? If they are using top to bottom system, is it possible to know my CFAT marks?Please advice when the next NOAB will be held in 2010

K


----------



## PegcityNavy (14 Jul 2010)

With the amount of works that has to go into a NOAB i do not think they know when the next one will be held at this moment.


----------



## northernboy_24 (14 Jul 2010)

Having attended the last NOAB I can say that they were talking about a september NOAB as the next one, but like all things military that is subject to change.

As for the tests we cant tell you much other than it involves an aptitude test and an interview.  The aptitude test or MOST exam is difficult but there is no studying that you can do for it other than practice mental math.  They also look at your interactions between course staff and other candidates.

If you go to the NOAB you will have a fantastic time.  You meet great people and have a blast.  Just dont drink too much.


----------



## Acer Syrup (22 Jul 2010)

I was told September last month.


----------



## saltymike (22 Jul 2010)

Hmmm.  I talked with my file manager at the CFRC Ottawa, and he said that I would be put on the NOAB in November.  Either the September one is full, or they have decided to postpone until November.


----------



## TurboToy (23 Jul 2010)

I called last month and just a couple days ago, both times I was told the next NOAB is to be Sept. some time. 

I am looking to make the Sept for MS Eng.  ;D *Fingers Crossed*


----------



## gcclarke (23 Jul 2010)

As for the other questions, the MOST is an aptitude test used at the NOAB. It is used, along with the results of your interview at the NOAB, your written essay question results, and the overall feedback from the NOAB staff including your escorting officer to determine whether or not one is an acceptable candidate or not. 

My understanding is that they don't pay all that much attention to the CFAT scores. The CFAT only gets you to the NOAB.

And yes, offers are pretty much extended on the spot, on the last day of the week.


----------



## PegcityNavy (23 Jul 2010)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> As for the other questions, the MOST is an aptitude test used at the NOAB. It is used, along with the results of your interview at the NOAB, your written essay question results, and the overall feedback from the NOAB staff including your escorting officer to determine whether or not one is an acceptable candidate or not.
> 
> My understanding is that they don't pay all that much attention to the CFAT scores. The CFAT only gets you to the NOAB.
> 
> And yes, offers are pretty much extended on the spot, on the last day of the week.



I was at NOAB in April i did not have to write an essay


----------



## northernboy_24 (23 Jul 2010)

having attended the recent july NOAB we didn't do an essay either.  That may have been a past test but no longer considered.  However, that was my experience and Pegcity.  They may bring it back for further NOAB candidates.  You do have to bring a CV/resume to the NOAB so they may look at writing through the CV.

They tell you what they want in the CV and how many pages etc.  Follow the directions.  I almost got caught with a very long CV compared to the one they wanted.  However, I had a friend proof it compared to the instructions and realized mine was 3 pages longer than what they wanted.

Good luck.  It was an amazing experience.  Just watch your alcohol consumption if you get to go.  There were several who may have partaken a little too often and too much on my NOAB.


----------



## PegcityNavy (23 Jul 2010)

I would agree with you, do not drink too much, you have to get up early and they expect you to show up a few minutes before each activity in the morning. Some people on our NOAB would go out every night till 3 am and they would show up late each morning. Just remember they are looking at more than just your interview and MOST test. The entire week determines your suitability for the forces.


----------



## megany (24 Jul 2010)

I was also at the one in July - the biggest surprise was how short the interview was.  Since they are interviewing close to 30 people per day, it's a very fast process.   The informal assessments are very important... show up on time!

As Pegcity posted, there were quite a few people who went out just about every night on my NOAB as well.  They encouraged us to check out Victoria, and we did, but with the exclusion of our last night there I was always back to the Wardroom at a reasonable hour.  It's a great place to hang out and the view was absolutely stunning.


----------



## gcclarke (26 Jul 2010)

At our NOAB, there was this one Training Development Officer there, a Major, who sat on the board along with all the Naval Reps. Now, she had this trick where, when she was asking questions, and taking notes on your responses, she would, while writing, stare directly into your eyes, without even taking a momentary glance down at her paper. Needless to say, pretty much everyone I talked to about it agreed that it was unnerving at best and freaky at worst. 

I also have no idea whatsoever if the notes she was taking were in any way shape or form legible. 

I can't say for sure, but I believe that one of the most important factors they look at when determining eligibility is watching how you interact with others, both your fellow candidates, your escorting staff, other sailors you meet, etc. Remember that the job of a naval officer is not dealing with the ship, the engines, the guns, etc. It's dealing with the people that is most important.


----------



## kartik (27 Jul 2010)

Interesting replies and information about NOAB. Thank you

My interview was postponed from July 23rd to today July 27th. Although much cannot be discussed about interview, it was very relaxed. Please research your trade and prepare why you want to be in CF. These 2 were my strong points. My interviewing officer is recommending me to NOAB. He mentioned about NOAB end of Sept or beginning of Oct for BMOQ in Jan 2011. 

A couple things he raised concern. I have less marks in my engineering. Let me put it I am not a bright student. Although not telling me CFAT score I was told I have low score on certain sections. Do you guys think that it will be a huge issue in getting a call for NOAB?My first trade is NCSEng.

K


----------



## PegcityNavy (27 Jul 2010)

I would think depending on the amount of open slots it might or might not have as much of an impact. It would all depend on where you stack up compared to the other applicants.


----------



## kartik (29 Jul 2010)

Has anyone of you got acceptance into NOAB September 2010? I hear that the next NOAB is in September 2010. My interview was successful and the interviewing officer is recommending me to NOAB. 

Let me know if anyone has any idea as to when and where the Sept 2010 NOAB is held. Anybody already going please get back. Its always good to know people beforehand.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jul 2010)

Why not post this in the thread you started here:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/95313.0.html

 ???


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jul 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Why not post this in the thread you started here:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/95313.0.html
> 
> ???



It makes one wonder in what direction the CF may be sliding.


----------



## generalmeng (31 Jul 2010)

How do you know if you have been recommended to NOAB? Do I call CFRC and ask for my file status? Or do I have to contact Ottawa?


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jul 2010)

generalmeng said:
			
		

> How do you know if you have been recommended to NOAB? Do I call CFRC and ask for my file status? Or do I have to contact Ottawa?



Um?  The same way as you would for any other job application?  A notice from the employer perhaps?  It is always wise to keep track of your file status.   Who would you contact in Ottawa?


----------



## generalmeng (31 Jul 2010)

The only feed back I got from my interview was that, I did well and my CFAT score was good, and they are going to pass my file on to Ottawa, and Ottawa will decide whether I'll get into NOAB or not. I guess I'll contact my CFRC to see what's going on with my file.


----------



## Nemecek (31 Jul 2010)

It's another stage to the application process. If you got an offer, you'll get a phone call. It's a process similar to merit listing. If you're an attractive enough candidate, they won't forget about you. 

If you get it, you get it. If you don't you don't. Just stay busy in the meantime.


----------



## generalmeng (1 Aug 2010)

What would make an candidate attractive? Anyone care to share some of their thoughts on this?

some of the quality I thought of are: age, education(+marks), experience/age, interview performance, medical history and CFAT score.

Anyone else would care to add to that?


----------



## Nemecek (1 Aug 2010)

Your MCC likely would have told you how you stack up. 

In the recruiting process, there really are no surprises, and it's not as clandestine as a lot of applicants seem to think. As you said, you were told you did well on your CFAT and your interview; I'd take that as a positive sign.

But again, with no specifics about your file the answers you receive here will be general at best. The only people that can give you a straight answer about YOUR file, is the CFRC. It's often easier to make a 10 minute phone call than to try the waters of the Navy.ca forums.


----------



## generalmeng (1 Aug 2010)

I assume MCC= military career council?


----------



## Nemecek (1 Aug 2010)

There is no limit to the amount of information you can gather from a simple yet ingenious tool known as the 'search function'.


----------



## generalmeng (1 Aug 2010)

If you are gonna be an ahole, be that somewhere else, if you search for MCC you will get over 1000 hits, how would some one know what MCC stand for? I got a result for a Chinese mining company. If you are not gonna answer the question, don't post.


----------



## Nemecek (1 Aug 2010)

A 7 second search of MCC + Canadian Forces gave me:

http://www.army.ca/wiki/index.php/Canadian_Military_Acronyms

http://www.duncom.ca/Documents/PDF%20files/Acronyms.pdf

http://www.heritagecharlotte.com/documents/Military-Abbreviations.pdf

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/reo-oer/details-renseignements.aspx?positionnumber=O-837


Don't get snippy. If you don't know how to Google that's not my problem, but you have to realize that as an officer hopeful in the CF, showing initiative is a huge part of the job. There is an absolute wealth of information on this website, as well as others that have extremely similar if not identical questions to ones you have asked.

Okay, 1000 hits came up. Where do we go from there? I got the same company too, and they look quite successful. I didn't let that deter me and I typed in "MCC + CF". Lo and behold, my search honed in on what I was looking for.  I will assume you didn't bother to refine your search and you just gave up after looking at a couple pages and come back here to tell me off.


----------



## generalmeng (1 Aug 2010)

You do realize a simple yes or no could've avoided this whole flame? Now, using your common sense and being considerate is probably much more important than the ability to research properly. 

I'm gonna stop feeding the troll now.


----------



## gcclarke (4 Aug 2010)

generalmeng said:
			
		

> What would make an candidate attractive? Anyone care to share some of their thoughts on this?
> 
> some of the quality I thought of are: age, education(+marks), experience/age, interview performance, medical history and CFAT score.
> 
> Anyone else would care to add to that?



Age is irrelevant. As long as you are old enough to legally join the CF (With your parents consent if needed), and young enough to be able to complete your Variable Initial Engagement (6 for MSEs and CSEs, 8 for MARS) before you hit the Compulsory Retirement Age (Currently 60), you will be considered equally compared to any of your other peers on the NOAB. As for the rest, well, education, medical, and your CFAT will get you to the NOAB. Experience may be a bonus, but a lack of experience will not sink you (As most, but certainly not all, of the candidates will be rather fresh out of university). A lack of interpersonal skills will.


----------



## saltymike (6 Aug 2010)

Hi All, 

Today I got the dates for the next NOAB.  My file manager said that it will be from Sept 27 to Oct 1, and that the invites will probably go out at the end of August.  Hopefully I am on this one!

Cheers!
-Mike


----------



## Grilo (11 Aug 2010)

I was just told today that MARS is now closed for the year till April. We are only 4 months into the year and all the positions have been filled. What are the chances that positions will open before hand? 8 months is a long wait.

Have fun on the next NOAB.

Patrick


----------



## generalmeng (11 Aug 2010)

If the trade is close, why are they still hosting another NOAB?


----------



## saltymike (11 Aug 2010)

Other naval officer trades include Logistics and the engineering officer trades: MSE and CSE.  Hopefully CSE isn't closed yet (my desired trade!).


----------



## northernboy_24 (11 Aug 2010)

They will have to interview and access MARS candidates that they have in the system right now before they closed the trade.  It MAY reopen after the next NOAB if they don't take a lot of people they brought out to the NOAB.  Logistics officers do not head to the NOAB it is only for hard sea trades.  That means it is for MARS and the CSE, MSE officers only.  

If you have an engineering degree ( and going MSE or CSE)  it is likely you will be offered a spot without a problem.  Unless you drink too much (make a a$$ of yourself) or don't get along with conducting staff and fellow NOAB candidates.


----------



## saltymike (12 Aug 2010)

northernboy_24 said:
			
		

> They will have to interview and access MARS candidates that they have in the system right now before they closed the trade.  It MAY reopen after the next NOAB if they don't take a lot of people they brought out to the NOAB.



Yeah, I was wondering about this as well - where "in the system" they will do the cutoff?  Would they take all of the MARS guys currently merit listed (i.e. been through the CFAT, medical, interview, etc), and who are just waiting to get on the next NOAB?  Or would they do the cutoff for the MARS guys that passed the last NAOB?  Or is it that they are not allowing new applicants to choose MARS (i.e. pre-interview, pre-CFAT)?


----------



## megany (12 Aug 2010)

saltymike said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was wondering about this as well - where "in the system" they will do the cutoff?  Would they take all of the MARS guys currently merit listed (i.e. been through the CFAT, medical, interview, etc), and who are just waiting to get on the next NOAB?  Or would they do the cutoff for the MARS guys that passed the last NAOB?  Or is it that they are not allowing new applicants to choose MARS (i.e. pre-interview, pre-CFAT)?



Your best bet is likely to talk to your recruiter and see what your options and chances are - and be prepared to wait.  As an update from my personal situation, those of us who passed the last NOAB (in July) have been getting BMOQ start date calls for the past couple of weeks.

If you end up on the next NOAB, don't obsess about chances/spots/etc. because it isn't something that you can control beyond your own behaviour and your own performance in the interview and exams.  Stay positive and optimistic!


----------



## kartik (12 Aug 2010)

I agree with Northernboy_24. The general feel I got by talking to people at CFRC and the Edmonton base and few friends already in Navy, if you have engineering degree then it is not a huge issue getting a call for NOAB and chances are pretty good for a position. I checked on my file status but it seems like an endless wait. I am in state of confusion whether to register for my classes in September.

Anyways I hope that I hear from them soon. I am also happy that I have engineering degree

K


----------



## PegcityNavy (12 Aug 2010)

I hope you get the call for september, from my experience the engineers at NOAB did very well.


----------



## TurboToy (12 Aug 2010)

I have been pretty worried lately about when this next NOAB was going to start (if at all this year)   It is good to hear that a date is set (though was hoping for the start of Sept)     I have an engineering degree myself and it puts a little ease to mind hearing that degrees have a good chance of getting in (Going for MSE)  

Here is to a little luck  ;D


----------



## PegcityNavy (12 Aug 2010)

guysletsdoit were you told that your BMOQ would be Sept 27th at St jean?


----------



## saltymike (13 Aug 2010)

megsy said:
			
		

> If you end up on the next NOAB, don't obsess about chances/spots/etc. because it isn't something that you can control beyond your own behaviour and your own performance in the interview and exams.  Stay positive and optimistic!



Good advice for us all.  Thanks Megsy!



			
				megsy said:
			
		

> As an update from my personal situation, those of us who passed the last NOAB (in July) have been getting BMOQ start date calls for the past couple of weeks.



Just out of curiosity, what BMOQ dates have the people from the last NAOB been getting?  Sept 2010, Nov 2010, Jan 2011?

Cheers, 
-Mike


----------



## megany (13 Aug 2010)

We were all initially told January 17, 2011 but based on the sample of people who are in the Facebook group, quite a few of us have gotten calls back changing it.

The majority of us appear to have November 8, 2010 start dates now.  One or two still appear to have January 17, 2011 dates.


----------



## kartik (13 Aug 2010)

megsy, I am told September 27th - October 1st 2010 as NOAB. I dont know where the NOAB will be held. I was phoning a few people I know in Ottawa and was told to wait until Monday Aug 16th to find out if my name will be on NOAB. The only reason I am trying to find out is to decide if I am going for NOAB otherwise reguster for my classes for Fall semester

K


----------



## megany (14 Aug 2010)

guysletsdoit said:
			
		

> megsy, I am told September 27th - October 1st 2010 as NOAB. I dont know where the NOAB will be held. I was phoning a few people I know in Ottawa and was told to wait until Monday Aug 16th to find out if my name will be on NOAB. The only reason I am trying to find out is to decide if I am going for NOAB otherwise reguster for my classes for Fall semester
> 
> K



I registered for my fall classes because I kept hearing a lot of different things about dates.  It will only cost me $20 to drop it so I'm going to hold on until the drop date in case something changes again.  You should look into your school's dropped class policy if you're really concerned...

If you're going on the NOAB you're only going to miss a week of classes since you would likely fly out on Sunday and back on Friday.  Back when I was in university for recruiting season (in my past life I wanted to be a Chartered Accountant, but that's a long story) I missed a ton of class for job-search reasons and although it was irritating to organize it with everyone it definitely didn't create too much of a problem.  You would have free time in the evenings of the NOAB to keep up with readings and homework as we only had one night (the Thursday, when there was a more formal dinner) where the agenda went beyond 4:00 or 4:30.


----------



## kartik (16 Aug 2010)

megsy, what a coincidence, I am studying for Chartered accountant. and the same the I am not sure how I landed up in engineering although I finished with decent grades


----------



## SK (17 Aug 2010)

When do they usually inform people if they are going to be invited to the upcoming NOAB? 2 weeks prior? Thanks


----------



## PegcityNavy (17 Aug 2010)

I think it all depends, i found out about a month before, but some people it was literally a week.


----------



## sneaker98 (17 Aug 2010)

SK said:
			
		

> When do they usually inform people if they are going to be invited to the upcoming NOAB? 2 weeks prior? Thanks


I think I had about 2 weeks notice, myself. But I recall hearing that others had only a weeks prior warning.


----------



## kartik (17 Aug 2010)

Not sure if anyone has updated dates on NOAB. I heard from CFRC as September 27th - October 1st 2010. But my friends in Ottawa says October 18th 2010 week as they were not able to get a ship form September 27th 2010. Anyone else has information?

I was been told I will know about the NOAB invitation, of course if I am getting one, a month in advance.

K


----------



## generalmeng (17 Aug 2010)

I just spoke to my CFRC, they said MARS is still open.


----------



## kartik (26 Aug 2010)

Hello Guys:

The September 2010 NOAB has been moved to mid October 2010. The candidate list will be finalized in early October 2010. Anyone else has this information? Please update the group if you have any information


----------



## generalmeng (27 Aug 2010)

I just spoke to some one at the CFRC three days ago, and they said the next NOAB is still in end of Sept/early Oct. Where are you getting your info from? Who is this "friend of yours"?


----------



## clarkyo (27 Aug 2010)

Does anyone know (from attending previous boards) how many candidates attend an NOAB?


----------



## northernboy_24 (27 Aug 2010)

clarkyo said:
			
		

> Does anyone know (from attending previous boards) how many candidates attend an NOAB?



There were more than 50 on mine. Of course, that was split between MARS and the Engineering candidates? I wouldn't worry too much, if you are competitive you will go.  Are you going MARS or Engineering (MSE, CSE)?


----------



## clarkyo (27 Aug 2010)

MARS.  I was merit listed in the middle of July.


----------



## kartik (27 Aug 2010)

I could not confirm changed NOAB dates with Edmonton CFRC. It seems I wont be able to do it until after the long weekend. I was also merit listed in July. It seems its still going to be a long wait after 2 years of waiting already


----------



## SK (27 Aug 2010)

Any word if it's going to be in Halifax or Esquimalt?


----------



## kartik (31 Aug 2010)

I was chatting on the Forces website to find the date and place for NOAB. I guess its been confirmed between Oct 18-Oct 22 at Esquimalt


----------



## MARSBA (3 Sep 2010)

Hello:

Due to very good results from the previous 2 NOABs this year, there will only be one more Board in 2010 which will be held 18-22 October in Esquimalt BC.


----------



## northernboy_24 (3 Sep 2010)

I wonder if they would let me go, just for fun.  I have an offer to start November 8th based on the july NOAB, but I had so much fun I think I would love to go again.

 For all those going, behave yourself.  Keep in mind it is a week long assessment.  It is an assessment as to if you want the military and the military wants you.  So keep the alcohol consumption under control.  It is not a bad idea to have a couple drinks in the lower mess and shoot some pool.  Just keep the celebration until thursday night when the assessment phase is over.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Sep 2010)

A merge of all "WHEN IS the next Naval Officer Assessment Board (NOAB)" topics so that we can more easily find the relevant material.


----------



## SK (3 Sep 2010)

I spoke with the RC today and they said that the next NOAB starts Oct 18 and will be followed by another starting Dec 6.


----------



## kartik (3 Sep 2010)

This question is for MARSBA

Sir, I have a quick question. When the dates for NOAB have been finalized, how long do you think that the list of candidates will be out. I am going through a huge professional conflict, I wanted to be a NAVY officer but the process for me was nearly 2 years, So I started working towards my second plan of getting Chartered Accounting designation. Now with NOAB in OCT and my articling interviews, I am confused whether I am going to NOAB. If I can get an answer quickly then I can out the articling on hold until next year Jan. Please help me get some information in this confusion

K


----------



## kartik (7 Sep 2010)

Went in to the CFRC and just got updated NOAB dats. No information about candidates getting loaded for NOAB. Really getting excited, nervous about the wait time as the Oct 18th 2010 date is coming closer


----------



## northernboy_24 (7 Sep 2010)

Alright Guysletsdoit,

Here is the deal about the NOAB, the CFRC will not receive information about who is going for a couple more weeks.  Generally speaking, they know a few weeks (as in 2-3) before you get sent.  Relax, you have a lot of stress ahead of you if you are this jumpy now.  Trust me, I have been there.  I know what it is like to be stressed about if or when I will be going to NOAB, if they will accept me etc.  Please go to the gym and relax, burn off some of the energy and realize there is nothing you can do until they call you to tell you that you are on the NOAB.  If you don't make it there is always the next one.

There are lots of people that have 1 year plus applications so it isn't a giant stress if you are only a few months into the application.  My application to enrolment is just over a year and that is nothing.

Breathe, relax and enjoy the ride.  Hit the gym, go for a run or study for school


----------



## Lenny the Pep (9 Sep 2010)

I was also told by my recruiting office that the next NOAB is starting Oct. 18.  

Does anyone know if it is in Esquimalt or Halifax?  Thanks.


----------



## MSEng314 (9 Sep 2010)

MARSBA said:
			
		

> Hello:
> 
> Due to very good results from the previous 2 NOABs this year, there will only be one more Board in 2010 which will be held *18-22 October in Esquimalt BC.*



Seek and ye shall find...


----------



## admcdonald (13 Sep 2010)

I was told today that I was not accepted to attend the board in October.  The recruiting officer suggested that I can wait until the next board some time next year or apply to the reserves.  I am curious to know if my chances to be selected for the board will improve for the next board (the recruiting officer informed me I had just missed the cut-off this time) or if trying for the reserves is a more sensible route for me to go at this point.  I really want to be in the regular forces but if I can move from reserve to regular eventually I would be happy with that as well.

Is it possible for someone who is not selected once to be selected the next time or do they toss your file into a dusty corner someplace and forget about you?

I am very disappointed with this news but I want to keep working for this if there is still a chance.


----------



## kartik (13 Sep 2010)

Hey admacdonald, what trade are you applying to, is it MARS or Engineering? I heard that MARS candidates have tough competition getting on board that eengineering. 

I called my file manager but no reply. I work in next building that recruitment center is I am planning to visit the RC in lunch and find now. Now that people have started getting news this 1 hr for me is going to be tooo looong


----------



## admcdonald (13 Sep 2010)

guysletsdoit said:
			
		

> Hey admacdonald, what trade are you applying to, is it MARS or Engineering? I heard that MARS candidates have tough competition getting on board that eengineering.
> 
> I called my file manager but no reply. I work in next building that recruitment center is I am planning to visit the RC in lunch and find now. Now that people have started getting news this 1 hr for me is going to be tooo looong



I applied to MARS.  I was told there were 7 positions for about 60 applicants.


----------



## kartik (13 Sep 2010)

I went to the CFRC and they have no information on my name as yet. But I have a friend who works in Ottawa and he told me that they received my name for NOAB Oct 18 - 21 today in morning. The CFRC will receive that information either end of day today or tomorrow. So its unofficial that I am going to NOAB for Engineering. Although official will be when CFRC contacts me either today or tomorrow. Its matter of couple days that it will be official. 

So I am unofficially happy that my persevarance of 2 years worked. I will be officially happy in couple days!!!!


----------



## kartik (17 Sep 2010)

Anyone else waiting to hear for NOAB Oct 2010 for MARS or Engineering?
Anyone already got the news that they are on NAOB, please reply

To all who have attended NOAB: 1. How is the accomodation? Is it shared or single room for yourself? 
2. Regarding food, I am strictly vegetarian. No fish, meat, chicken. Do we get an option of vegetarian food during the stay and at formal dinner?
3. I dont drink, so I guess it should be OK to say a NO to drinks.

Your experiences positive and negative, please share so everyone can get an idea of NOAB. Like what northernboy_24 told me, there were so many who went through NOAB and many others will go through after me. But I want to make my NOAB an experience that I will NEVER get in my life again. I am sure the first time is the last time for NOAB.

K


----------



## sneaker98 (17 Sep 2010)

For more information, here's a thread with a really good summary of NOAB: http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/52231.0.html

Megsy's post (reply #3) is from the most recent NOAB, which I attended. I made a few additions from an Engineer's point of view in reply #6.

I'll try to answer your more specific questions, though.

[quote author=guysletsdoit]To all who have attended NOAB: 1. How is the accomodation? Is it shared or single room for yourself?[/quote]
Single bed hotel room (CFB Esquimalt Wardroom: http://www.wardroom.ca/Wardroom.dll/Home ). Everything you'd find in any nice hotel room: shower, tv, stereo, single bed, drawers, closet (bring your own hangers, though! There were only 2 in my room), iron, etc.

[quote author=guysletsdoit]2. Regarding food, I am strictly vegetarian. No fish, meat, chicken. Do we get an option of vegetarian food during the stay and at formal dinner?[/quote]
I'm told the meals are what you'd see on any base, and they were quite delicious! There was always a vegetarian option, as well. As for the formal dinner itself, I recall them asking at one point if anyone had any special dietary requirements, so make sure you speak up.

[quote author=guysletsdoit]3. I dont drink, so I guess it should be OK to say a NO to drinks.[/quote]
Absolutely.

[quote author=guysletsdoit]Your experiences positive and negative, please share so everyone can get an idea of NOAB. Like what northernboy_24 told me, there were so many who went through NOAB and many others will go through after me. But I want to make my NOAB an experience that I will NEVER get in my life again. I am sure the first time is the last time for NOAB.[/quote]
I loved it, of course! I'll give you the same advice that I give anyone else: get to know your fellow applicants. You will make friends, because if you're accepted, those people are the ones you're going to go through basic and a good chunk of your training with.


----------



## Mattl86 (18 Sep 2010)

Just signed up here, I'm hoping for an invitation to NOAB as well.  Unfortunately, I was not eligible for this until Monday, but my CFRC has assured me I'm in the running for a spot now that my medical clearance is finally in.  Does anyone know how the selection is done?  Is it first come, first serve or merit based?

The whole process takes a lot longer than I expected.  I started my application in April and I guess I thought I'd be in by now.  A bit naive I suppose.  I didn't expect so many unseen difficulties, I had originally been advised to apply for an Engineering position in the Air Force or Army, but those were filled by the time my security clearance came through (I have dual citizenship, which understandably made the security part of the application take longer).  Then I was informed I was eligible for NSC Eng, so I had to switch my application over.  I'm really happy I did as Navy seems way more exciting to me anyway.  The interview seemd to go great, but I was perhaps a bit too nervous for my medical because my BP was off the charts, so I had to clear that too, causing another decent delay.

Also, I really hate to complain because everyone was so friendly, but has anyone else had trouble with their CFRC?  I have a real hard time getting the people handling my file to contact me, and they've left it idle for a week or two more than once.  I know they are busy but if I miss NOAB because of being a bit late to the party it's going to be very frustrating.


----------



## hhhp (20 Sep 2010)

Hi everyone,

Im a student in mechanical engineering and i have 1 semester left till i complete my degree. i applied for Marine Systems Engineering in the Canadian Forces. i did the interview and the medical exam. in the interview i was told that i didnt do so good in it (the interview) and that my CFAT grade was 40/60. also, at the medical exams i was told to bring some information regarding my medical history (i have to get my family doctor to fill up a form). 

Taking into account all that, do i have a chance to go to the next NOAB meeting? or i have to wait till i complete my degree and do a good interview.

Thank you


----------



## kartik (20 Sep 2010)

Agree with frustration but I guess thats how bigger organizations work. I have known about my name on NOAB from a friend in Ottawa who works in the Marine Training since Monday last week. The CFRC does not have that information as yet, so you can imagine the delay in transfer of information from one source to another. But I guess people get used to this kind of delay. The principle is if anything is a matter of life and death for you may not be important for anyone else. I learnt one thing with CF suck it up!! You will be happy


----------



## Chang (20 Sep 2010)

Just got off the phone with CFRC Vancouver and confirmed that Oct NOAB is full. The date they gave me for the next NOAB is possibly February.


----------



## brollyparagus (20 Sep 2010)

This is from my e-mail correspondence with the CFRC this afternoon:

The NOAB Board is full, the next opportunity will be in December. That board will only be held if there are any positions left.

Good luck to all of us waiting  :-\.


----------



## Chang (20 Sep 2010)

"if there are any positions left"

well good luck to everyone! 

Also, I'm going through a component transfer and the Master Seaman I was talking to wasn't so sure if CT applicants need to do NOAB. Can anyone clarify on this?


----------



## MSEng314 (20 Sep 2010)

I'm going to say you'll probably have to do NOAB, my buddy was a stoker in the reserves and he had to do it.


----------



## Mattl86 (20 Sep 2010)

> The NOAB Board is full, the next opportunity will be in December. That board will only be held if there are any positions left.


Well that doesn't sound so great for my chances.  Very good chance they already had filled it by last Monday, which was the first day I was eligible for it.  Still hoping against hope though.  I am applying for NCS eng which I think they have a harder time filling than MARS, so hey who knows.

Also, at least there is a shot they will hold one in December.  My CFRC had told me probably not until 2011.

Anyway, good luck to all the rest of you waiting as well.


----------



## Chang (20 Sep 2010)

Matt, I'm applying for NCS ENG as well and I was told by my file manager that there are 4 NCS ENG positions left and 7 applications right now. However, I am applying under the component transfer process so I'm not sure if the numbers I got applies to your case as well.


----------



## kartik (21 Sep 2010)

GlobeMaster:

I am one of the applicant out of the 7 waiting to hear for NOAB. My name is on the list. Unofficially I heard I am on the board but not officially from RC.


----------



## tomvan60 (21 Sep 2010)

-First time poster long time reader
I just got off the phone with the Recruiting Center and I've been selected to attend the NOAB on Oct 18-22(NCSE).  They told me that I was selected from the previous board a couple of months ago and that the choosing of applicants for the Oct 22 NOAB will be done on Sept 27(if you were not merit listed during the last selection).  They've already given me the packet....I think I'm gonna cry......1 1/2 years waiting.....    If There's anyone who's attending and would like to discuss the upcoming NOAB, please send me a message or Email


----------



## brollyparagus (21 Sep 2010)

Vandy said:
			
		

> -First time poster long time reader
> I just got off the phone with the Recruiting Center and I've been selected to attend the NOAB on Oct 18-22(NCSE).  They told me that I was selected from the previous board a couple of months ago and that the choosing of applicants for the Oct 22 NOAB will be done on Sept 27(if you were not merit listed during the last selection).  They've already given me the packet....I think I'm gonna cry......1 1/2 years waiting.....    If There's anyone who's attending and would like to discuss the upcoming NOAB, please send me a message or Email



Hello Vandy, did you receive any notifications as to when you were 'merit listed'? And what does it mean to be 'merit listed'? You mentioned that you've been waiting for 1.5 years, is that after your completed your file (i.e. CFAT, medical, interview, background/ref checks, etc.) or when you handed the application in? Sorry for the barrage of questions, but it would be helpful to know as I just went complete (that is  CFAT, medical, interview, background/ref checks, etc. are clear) last week.


----------



## tomvan60 (21 Sep 2010)

My Med/CFat and Background checks took an extraordinary long time due to the fact that my education was obtained outside of Canada and I have a weird degree that they had to assess(Architecture).  I was Merit listed on Jun 22, 2010.  
*Merit Listed- ready to accept contract and all checks are complete  *
Really, I only waited 3 months for the NOAB.  They also told me they had a pile of applicants for this NOAB, because of the lack of other open trades.


----------



## kartik (21 Sep 2010)

My interview was completed on Jul 27th 2010. My checks took extra time coz I studied outside Canada too. But I havent heard anything from Edmonton RC about NOAB. They have only 1 answer "Your name is on list for this NOAB. We dont know if your name has been selected for attending it" Its frustrating as in most the applicants work as engineers and have to make arrangements for days off. Secondly they are recruiting officers I wish if there was some sort of professionalism involved as well. Thirdly it is suppose to be a transparent process as compared to civilian industry. The delay in information dissemination in information age is VERY FRUSTRATING

Still waiting just checked my house voice mail and spoke with RC yesterday still I was told to wait. TOTALLY CONFUSED!!!

K


----------



## theSeaDog (21 Sep 2010)

Really, what's confusing about it? "Your name is on the list for NOAB. We don't know if your name has been selected for attending it. Please wait" I'd say that's pretty transparent. 

Someone mentioned earlier that selection is happening next week.


----------



## kartik (21 Sep 2010)

Confusing as in some people already know they are on it or out of it. Some others dont know. Some RCs know which candidates are going others dont. Thats confsuing. Thats what I am referring to transparency in process. So I can then assume some RCs have good connections that they know more than other RCs with not so good connections. Some RCs have better computers that they update regularly and others have not so good computers


----------



## Chang (21 Sep 2010)

I think the issue is that certain candidates were already  merit listed for the  previous NOAB but couldn't get on so they got first offers for this NOAB. The rest of our files are still on that list waiting to be selected. This is just my guess though, the system itself isn't perfect.


----------



## northernboy_24 (21 Sep 2010)

Merit listing is based on a single number that takes your CFAT, interview, schooling etc into place and gives you a ranking.  Based on that ranking they make a list of everyone and when they make a cutoff date it is your position on that list that determines if you are given an offer or not.  If for example you are ranked as a 69.4 and someone else is a 69.3 you will get an offer before them.  Now that being said it is not a percentage so don't ask what the number actually means.  The key and I know it is difficult is to relax because once you are merit listed you have no input into the system.  You have done all you can do and that is it. 

If you were to be offered a position to attend the NOAB it is based on that ranking so if there are 20 positions they will take the 20 top ranked candidates and make them offers to attend.  If you were to attend and pass all the assessments and seem like you will have command presence etc then they will make you an offer at the end of the NOAB week.  You may be the top ranked candidate going into NOAB and not get an offer.

Now as for some CFRC's being better than others.  I don't think so.  They are all busy and all have a lot of work to do.  I would just relax and hope for an offer.  Some may dedicate more time to you but they all get the information on the same day and they all make offers in the same sequence.  

I have been there in the nervous anticipation of if I will get an offer or not.  I know that it is difficult.  Take up yoga, go for a run, hit the weights  etc.  Learn to relax or you will not survive NOAB without an ulcer and you will not survive your career without hypertension, a stroke or a heart attack.   There will be stress in the career path you have chosen.  You NEED to be able to handle that stress and channel it or there will be issues later on.


----------



## kartik (21 Sep 2010)

Nicely drafted Northernboy_24. Issues with me yes I am very nervous getting stressed out and frustrated. Reasons I have lived upto this dream for last 2 years day in day out. I cannot wait for another 2 seconds that I know I am on NOAB list waiting to be loaded on.

My frustrations are :

1. Why are they making me wait until last moment. Now we all know NOAB is not a gaurantee to a job in navy. So in mean time we are all working other jobs and in recessive market when its employer market right now, noone will want to jinx the current job. It becomes so difficult to get days off. If we are told at least a month in advance it is so comfortable to get things in place. 

2. Secondly there are a few people who already know that they are not ON the NOAB. Well I am sure they are not the ones from last NOAB spill pver. Thats why I was asking about the systems getting updated and connections of RC

3. I do not have the patience any more to wait for another NOAB as I am so close in starting articling for Chartered Accountancy. I intend completing law studies after that. If I do not get on this NOAB and if I am on but not selected I am definitely having my file closed. Thats the frustration nothing against the system or people at RC or NOAB. Everyone I have interacted even over phone are so awesome people. My file manager is also an awesome person that she has kept me informed on all updates until now on timely basis. I am sure she will update me when she hears back but day by day my frustration is increasing.


----------



## theSeaDog (22 Sep 2010)

guysletsdoit said:
			
		

> My frustrations are :
> 
> 1. Why are they making me wait until last moment. Now we all know NOAB is not a gaurantee to a job in navy. So in mean time we are all working other jobs and in recessive market when its employer market right now, noone will want to jinx the current job. It becomes so difficult to get days off. If we are told at least a month in advance it is so comfortable to get things in place.



It's the nature of the beast. I'm in the same boat. I work full time. If I get selected I'll have to give short notice and it will be a week without pay. The latter stresses me more than anything. You could always proactively advise your employer that you might need to take the time off but are not sure yet.



			
				guysletsdoit said:
			
		

> 2. Secondly there are a few people who already know that they are not ON the NOAB. Well I am sure they are not the ones from last NOAB spill pver. Thats why I was asking about the systems getting updated and connections of RC



I only seen one person post that they were not on it. Odds are, they're not merit listed.



			
				guysletsdoit said:
			
		

> 3. I do not have the patience any more to wait for another NOAB as I am so close in starting articling for Chartered Accountancy. I intend completing law studies after that. If I do not get on this NOAB and if I am on but not selected I am definitely having my file closed. Thats the frustration nothing against the system or people at RC or NOAB. Everyone I have interacted even over phone are so awesome people. My file manager is also an awesome person that she has kept me informed on all updates until now on timely basis. I am sure she will update me when she hears back but day by day my frustration is increasing.


We live in a free society. That's your choice to make. You mentioned in an earlier post that "Unofficially I head I am on the board but not officially form RC." If that is the case, what's the problem? Where did you hear unofficially?

Regardless, as previously stated: If you're this jumpy about the NOAB selection, you're in for a bumpy ride in a Naval career. Maybe you'd enjoy bean cou chartered accountancy more.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Sep 2010)

guysletsdoit said:
			
		

> 3. I do not have the patience any more to wait for another NOAB



Bye now.


----------



## Nemecek (22 Sep 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Bye now.



Agreed.

It's frustrating to wait, yes. However, your attitude as anyone can read from these posts is petulant and irritating to say the least.


----------



## Mattl86 (22 Sep 2010)

I'm likely not going to be there.

My CFRC just told me this mornng selections were made on the 10th, and I was merit listed just after  that.  I was told I am competitive (I really wish I knew exactly what this meant), but too late.  So unless someone else cancels it looks like I won't be seeing any of you there.   

This is a pretty tough pill to swallow, especially because I'm not working right now but probably need to get a job if this is going to stretch on for a few more months without any resolution.  And it's going to most likely be a crappy job because most aren't going to hire someone for only a few months.  I'm trying to stay positive though; I scored perfect on the CFAT, had a great interview, passed my medical, so I've done all I can.  Now all I can do is start getting into the best shape I can be in physically and relax mentally.

That said, if any of you want to forfeit your spot to me let me know.   ;D


----------



## kartik (22 Sep 2010)

MattI86: I am on merit list for this NOAB. I read on this forum that if I am not selected on this NOAB, then I have a choice on next NOAB or my second and tyhrid choice. So I will give you my place if I am not on this NOAB. As mentioned earlier, people feel I am frustrated, which of course I am. The only reason is that there is no proper information given out. Most RCs are not consistent in information. Secondly, why give information in first place if things are subject to change until last moment. This will put people like MattI86 at ease and at least get in workforce. By giving this half information CF keeps most of us hanging in air. Most if us have dreamt about this job. We have passion to do it right. But what is happening is half information is keeping us day dreaming. Like telling me I am on merit list and then having no answer until 10 days before NOAB is keeping me under tremendous pressure, day dreaming, uncertainty and of course how to explain my boss for 1 week off. Instead if I am told we have completed our process and we will contact you if we have anything coming up for you will give me less stress and of course much less stress to my file manager who has to answer my calls everyday(just joking). Its just the process I am trying to think. I know we cannot change it but why should I be subject to stress of half information even when I am not in military. Well I guess I can take care of bumps when I am in CF but I should not get these bumps when I am running smooth is what i trying to explain again


----------



## aesop081 (22 Sep 2010)

guysletsdoit said:
			
		

> Secondly, why give information in first place if things are subject to change until last moment.



I can only imagine what you would be posting here if you had no information at all. I can pretty much picture your reaction and posts if the CFRC just told you "ok thanks for you application, dont call us, we'll call you"



> Most if us have dreamt about this job.



Think you are the only one ? What do you think most of us did ? Join the CF on a dare ?



> Like telling me I am on merit list and then having no answer until 10 days before NOAB



Whats the problem here ?



> is keeping me under tremendous pressure,



Pressure ? I'm a single dad with 2 kids and i dont know from one day to the next if i will be home. Pressure ?

Under pressure, some people fold, some people focus. Which one are you ?



> Instead if I am told we have completed our process and we will contact you if we have anything coming up for you will give me less stress



No. You would be on here asking why the CFRC hasnt called you yet, bitching that they dont tell you anything.......you are what we call in the buisness "a person who cant be made happy".




> I know we cannot change it but why should I be subject to stress of half information even when I am not in military.



half the information isnt bad. I often have to work on much less. learn to deal with it and quit worrying so much.




> I should not get these bumps when I am running smooth is what i trying to explain again



You should try living in the real world. Its never smooth.


----------



## Nemecek (22 Sep 2010)

guysletsdoit said:
			
		

> Well I guess I can take care of bumps *when* *IF* I am in CF but I should not get these bumps when I am running smooth is what i trying to explain again




If you 'guess' you can take care of bumps in the military, why can't you handle them now? You won't be selected for the person you might be, you will be selected for the person YOU ARE NOW. I don't know what to tell you. You keep hitting on the same points and you don't listen to what people have to tell you.

From what I read, you had your interview on July 27th? It hasn't even been two months from that step. Don't count your chickens before they hatch. If you can't handle stress now, I have no idea how you're going to handle getting yelled at through training, being pushed to your mental limit during more training, and then doing your job in a combat situation.

Maybe you're not as competitive as a candidate as you'd like to believe? I'm not trying to disparage you, but in reading through all your posts I can't help but feel you're not the best team player. Stop worrying about how the CFRC is giving you the run around and feeding you 'half information'. You're not their only concern, and it worries me that you seem to think you are. 

If you get selected for a job offer, great. However, only focus on what YOU can contribute. Stop blaming the CFRC, or whoever else. Remember, this job is very much a privilege. If it turns out you don't get a job offer, just remember we can't always get what we want. 

That said, I know it's frustrating. I'm sure (well, I hope) your attitude would be much different were you to actually be at the NOAB. You have to keep in mind that this is a very competitive job. Not everyone who applies will get it; that's the nature of every job. Should you not get an offer, don't take it personally.


----------



## Mattl86 (22 Sep 2010)

@guysletsdoit:
It might help you to realize we are all in the same situation.  I know it has helped me.  I was worried my application process shouldn't be taking so long, but once I found this place I realized if anything it has moved at about the standard rate.  It's the government, they take a long time for anything.  Something as important as the military is going to take just that much longer.

The best thing I've found when feeling frustrated is to remember what you do and don't control.  You have your CFAT, your medical, your Interview, your references, and that's it.  If you get through all that, then the only thing left to you is to work on your physical conditioning.  I think if I do that and still don't get in, I know I gave it my best shot and it just was not meant to be.  Granted, I'll be devestated, this is my dream.  But I don't control all the factors and the best I can do is to focus on the ones I do control, and just relax on the rest.

Assuming nothing miraculous happens and I don't get on this NOAB, I'll just have to wait and hope for the next.  But there's nothing I can do to change any of this, it's the system.  You have to remember none of us are entitled to a position;  I have an engineering degree, which is a very specific skillset and yet I'm just one of many engineers applying, with less work experience than some of them have.  It's good to remember sometimes that none of us are really as special as we think we are.


----------



## kartik (23 Sep 2010)

For all those who have replied to me with friendly advice, with older brotherly advice and as peer advice I thank them all. 

I am sorry to use this forum to vent my stupid frustrations about NOAB. I have finished my part now I have to let the system take its course. Please dont judge me from what I have vented out here as I am not a person that you would think from my writings here. It just that we all have dreamt about this job and of course its my privilege that CF has considered me as a strong candidate. The main reason I am nervous or whatever you call it (I cannot express in words) is due to the fact that I have waited for 2 years and now with just 3 weeks before NOAB I am really feeling the need to know the final word. I hope you guys understand. I am just trying to vent myself to my peers and my seniors on this site to give me guidance. Again reiterating I have all respect for CF its personnels and my peers who are sailing with me in same boat. Hats off to their patience but honestly with every moment, be it in gym or in car or at work my focus is not getting away from the fact that I am going to be Naval Officer and that continuous thought process keeps my mind occupied and then starts thinking in other directions. I guess its normal human behaviour. But this is what I gathered after reading all honest replies I am just not going to read about CF and navy. I am not going to browse about ships and submarines. I am just going to spend more time at gym or swimming pool and complete a few remaining assignment. I hope this works well for me. 

Guys wish me luck that my name gets finalized I seriously need that


----------



## OneCanada (23 Sep 2010)

Hoping to get on a future NOAB. 

I'm in the same boat as Mattl86 - finalized my file interview/medical to Ottawa from CFRC Vancouver on Sept. 10 - told however that the deadline was in fact Sept 4th for consideration for the upcoming NOAB.  

Patience is a virtue. I too was in between work hoping to reach this upcoming NOAB in Oct. - my previous employer has been gracious enough to let me back knowing that I am waiting for a future NOAB. I find open transparency with your employer can go a long ways - if your concerned about the short notice and the necessity for the week away from your job for an NOAB i recommend openly discussing this with your employer. They will either support your efforts or provide you with the answer you fear and the time to start making alternative arrangements.

I am definitely looking forward to the opportunity to be considered sometime here in the near future.

Cheers,
OneCanada


----------



## nerfd (23 Sep 2010)

Sorry to add to the confusion and conflicting information, but I was told this week that there are still positions available. It seems that the trade is not "full," at least not in all cases. Perhaps a recruiter or someone else might be able to answer this a little more clearly for all of us hopeful NOAB attendees.

Are the NOABs simply filled according to targeted MOSID levels and NOT entry methods? In other words, do all MARS applicants compete against each other in a common pool? Or are a certain number of spots reserved soley for DEO, CEOTP, CFR, etc.? If there are separate quotas in the same trade depending on how you applied, maybe that helps to explain why it is full for someone who applied DEO, but not for someone who applied CEOTP, or vice versa. I have no idea if this is right, I'm just throwing out the question and maybe someone knowledgeable can answer it.

Also, I have seen dates such as Sept. 4th and Sept. 27th mentioned as cutoffs in this thread. Since it appears that at least a few people have been merit listed between those dates, can someone definitively answer when the deadline to be merited listed is/was for the Oct 18-22 NOAB?

And at least one person has said that they have already been called and told that they will be going. Is the merit list a fluid process where people can be added to or bumped off the list until the "deadline"? I read someone claim they had been told that they were going, only to be called later and the offer withdrawn for that particular NOAB. So that makes me wonder if perhaps someone deemed more "qualified" had taken their place.

Finally, although this is my first post here, I have been a long time reader, and have found these forums to be an invaluable source of information. Good luck to everyone else hoping to be on the NOAB, and hopefully we will all have answers soon!


----------



## admcdonald (23 Sep 2010)

If you are not chosen for one board, is there the possibility you will be chosen for another board?

As I mentioned before, I was told I was not chosen for this board (I applied to MARS) and the recruiter suggested that I try the reserves (which I looked into but their recruitment is completely closed).

While I am deeply disappointed about not being chosen for this board, I've not given up hope yet.  At least not until I learn the chances at being chosen for a future board.  Does anyone know?

Also, how many chances do they keep your file going?  At what point do they tell you that you're simply not going to be chosen?


----------



## Mattl86 (23 Sep 2010)

> Sorry to add to the confusion and conflicting information, but I was told this week that there are still positions available.


I think what is going on is that there are still positions available in the navy, but they can only accomodate so many people for a NOAB and the next one is full.  Which would mean they might run another one this year.  Keeping my fingers crossed for that.

But yeah, it's all pretty confusing.


----------



## kartik (23 Sep 2010)

I am breaking my last night's promise coz could not keep myself off this site. I agree with MattI86, this is really confusing. Moreover the most confusing part is the friend of mine who gave me information from Ottawa that my name is on the list meant that my name is on meril list of NOAB and not the final list. The previous venting was due to that confusion which got cleared this morning. There is no doubt that my name is on merit list and RC has told me that. But when my friend told me that my name is on the NOAB list, I assumed that they have finalized the list and I am on final list and its matter of few days that RC will inform me. Eventually RC does not have any information about the final list as of today. This misunderstanding was the major cause of confusion and nervousness and frustration. Hey Guys Sorry once again for letting that out here. With all due respect, I AM STILL WAITING like anyone else whose names are on the NOAB merit list for OCT 18 2010. I hope that the list is out pretty soon.


----------



## kartik (27 Sep 2010)

From on of the previous posts, I recall that the final list of NOAB will be made today Sept 27th 2010. The post read that candidates from previous NOAB have been informed whether they will be ON or not. The new candidates between previous NOAB and the one in Oct will be short listed today.

If the information in that post is correct, has any of the new candidates on merit list between Jul 2010 NOAB and now been informed about the result?


----------



## nerfd (27 Sep 2010)

guysletsdoit said:
			
		

> From on of the previous posts, I recall that the final list of NOAB will be made today Sept 27th 2010. The post read that candidates from previous NOAB have been informed whether they will be ON or not. The new candidates between previous NOAB and the one in Oct will be short listed today.
> 
> If the information in that post is correct, has any of the new candidates on merit list between Jul 2010 NOAB and now been informed about the result?



I was merit listed between Jul 2010 and now and haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## kartik (28 Sep 2010)

I am SO HAPPPPPPY!!!!!!!

I am the first one here I guess who is posting I AM GOING TO NOAB OCT 18th 2010.

Just got a call from CFRC Edmonton. I am going. They are making arrangements for me to fly out and in. I am going to the RC this afternoon. My wait for 2 yrs is over. Now I have to really make the effort to impress upon the board that I am very suitable for the job. 

I am sure many of you have wished best luck from my previous posting. Thank you very much.


----------



## Chang (28 Sep 2010)

congrats! Best of luck at the NOAB!


----------



## JMacNavy (1 Oct 2010)

Wow, what an interesting thread. I was anxious to find out if I am indeed on this upcoming NOAB but really, 3 months isn't a big a wait for the next board. I'll guess I'll go on a tasking in the meantime.


----------



## TurboToy (7 Oct 2010)

Still waiting for a call  *fingers crossed*


----------



## TurboToy (14 Oct 2010)

Well it does look like waiting patiently and checking in on your recruitment center does pay off. Got into NOAB with only a few days to spare, seems they like cutting things close.


----------



## theSeaDog (14 Oct 2010)

TurboToy said:
			
		

> Well it does look like waiting patiently and checking in on your recruitment center does pay off. Got into NOAB with only a few days to spare, seems they like cutting things close.



I got the call this morning. Haven't yet figured out what I'm going to tell the boss but what's life without a little surprise and excitement!


----------



## sneaker98 (14 Oct 2010)

theSeaDog said:
			
		

> I got the call this morning. Haven't yet figured out what I'm going to tell the boss but what's life without a little surprise and excitement!


I remember having that conversation with my boss! I recall him saying at one point: "I don't really have a choice here, do I."

Nope!


----------



## OneCanada (14 Oct 2010)

I was told I had missed the cutt-off for this upcoming NOAB, it would seem to have indeed been true - No call. 

Patience is a virtue, hopefully there will be a Dec. NOAB, if not - perhaps in the Spring. 

Best of luck to all those attending, hopefully see you all within the year.

Cheers.


----------



## kartik (25 Oct 2010)

My experiences with NOAB 1003 Esquimalt Oct 18-22nd 2010

After a long wait on application, I got message to attend the NOAB in Esquimalt. It seems as if dream come true. Now it was up to me impressing upon the Board to select me and the Board making their evaluation. The tickets were booked by CFRC and necessary information given to me about 3 weeks in advance. There is no need to prepare for the Board. But I did some initial research on the trade and Navy in general. I also started updating on current affairs and military affairs.

Day 0

I fly out of Edmonton at 0805 hrs. It was an exciting flight especially over the Rockies. Important thing to carry along is a copy of resume. The resume building guidelines will be provided by the RC. Not so tiring flight I reached Victoria at 0821 hrs (Local Time). The best and cheapest way of reaching the CFB Esquimalt is by Airport transit bus. It’s operated by private operator and charge is about $25 on Sunday morning. You will be dropped at Kingsmill building which is accommodation for many officers on course in Esquimalt. Since us Albertans, 2 from Edmonton and 1 from Calgary were the first to reach us had to wait for some time before the Officer on Duty allotted us to our cabins. The cabins are really decent with a comfortable single bed, desk, cabinet, wash basin and walk in closet. You share the common are and washroom with other cabin. There will be iron and iron board. They will issue a meals card so that you can eat at the mess. You are left to yourself until 1800 hrs when you assemble at the Gunroom for drinks and meet and greet session. Here the Board members are introduced along with conducting staff. You hand in your resume and then given your group called as watch. There is an I/C officer and NCM for each watch. Usually there are 2 watches for MARS and 2 watches for engineers. We all got introduced and had nice drinks and met all people who will be with us during the week. The Board members after this initial talk will keep themselves aloof until the interviews are done and results prepared. After a long day we called it a night early as the next day is all presentation

Day 1

The official opening of the Board is done by the chairman of the Board. Then there are a lot of presentations about Navy, different trades, qualifications, Military Resources, CFLRS, Submarines, MARS, NTO. You have enough breaks in between for coffee and stretches. Indeed, they call death by Power Point, I found it very informative. It depends on individuals. I am so used to presentations and training in civilian world so for me it was another day. Gather all information you need for the Navy life through presentations. The presenters are very pleasant and they answer your questions to very great details. Especially the presentation of Military family resource center is very funny. After supper, many went drinking to Victoria DT which is about 40 mins walk across the bridge or $12 in taxi. Many retired as next day is sailing and many like me went to internet café to access internet. There is a café by name Serious Café on Lyall Street about 10mins walk from the base. Called it a day around 2130 hrs

Day 2

Ship sailing on board HMCS Winnipeg. We were transported to the jetty at 0800 hrs. We went on board and started sailing at 0930 hrs. After initial introduction, we had the ship steered at full speed of 50 mph and then a 360’ turn and steering the ship left and right. It was an awesome bright day and the steering drenched us all. It is so exciting to know what a ship can do as in steering. Being on engineering group, we went down to see the engine room and the ops room. We also explored kitchen and bunks and saw many combat systems. Then we saw the helicopter saving feat. The helicopter went over our heads so fast that many of us just sat down. Also we were demonstrated man on board situation and had a chance to play with some machine guns. Lunch was served on the deck and then we went on the bridge. I interacted with the Captain and in fact was one of the lucky ones to steer the ship. The steering is like a joystick and took my buddies on surprise to go from STBD 30 to Port 30 2 times and they were all swinging from right to left. I enjoyed bringing the ship alongside. Later we had presentation on submarines and drill demonstration. Later in say we gathered at the Gunroom for drinks.

Day 3

I got a feel of Colors this morning where the flag is raised at 0800 hrs. The officers in uniform will salute whereas we stand in attention. Today, both the MARS group had interviews while we engineers went touring the dive school and other engineering related facilities on CFB Esquimalt. I enjoyed wearing a bomb disposal dress. Mind you this uniform itself is very heavy and along with all gears on it is like 170lbs. MARS candidates were happy with their interviews and later in evening played pool and cards in The Gunroom with drinks.

Day 4

It was MOST tests for MARS while we engineers did our interviews. Later we went to Fleet Maintenance Facility and Queen’s Harbor Master. In evening we went to the Wardroom by bus for a formal dinner. It was a formal dinner in civilian way. Capt Teft, the president of Board made a presentation. We had drinks, met with other friends, exchanged emails and phone numbers and clicked pictures with officers, boards and friends. Later we partied out till late and most of the evaluation was done and stress was relieved. I called in late tonight about 2AM after partying out.

Day 5

Today is the last day at NOAB. The Board has decided the candidates. First the Chief gave instructions about leaving the base and cleaning the room. Then senior member on the Board will talk about positions available and training dates. He will give feedback about the group and then you are handed out forms to give your feedback. Its voluntary and you do not write your name on it. After that the whole group is gathered in the Gunroom and results are declared in order of interview groups. We had very few positions on MARS for fiscal year 2010-11. Many MARS candidates got rejected and the atmosphere was building up tension for me. I was the last person on the last group and hence wait was killing too. I went to the room and the atmosphere was relaxed with the Board members joking and laughing out. I had to tell them I am stressed and need to know the result and since I was last they had all the time to make me stressful. Eventually they asked me what I think the result should be and I told I am selected to be Combat Engineer and the board said that I am very confident and the answer is yes. I came out of room and first I did was to high five the Chief and then came running down to be greeted by my group I/C officer and NCM. We had a nice BBQ and then bade farewell to all to leave for airport. I flew back in Edmonton at 2200 hrs Local Time back in foggy crappy weather.

My observations
1.   The evaluation is constant so don’t think that interview will be the only evaluation
2.   Be yourself. If you try to imitate you will be caught
3.   It is not a picnic, its assessment and hence treat it like assessment
4.   Eat and drink well to stay away from stress
5.   Don’t drink too much, keep it for Thursday. You will have plenty of time to party
6.   Treat all staff with respect and they will like you
7.   Treat your friends as friends
8.   Keep a check on tongue when in social and joking environment
9.   Be prepared for long days of walking and standing
10.   Be ready for uncertainty, you bus can be really late or will never come by
11.   Like they say in military “Hurry up and then wait”

I take this opportunity to thank the Board for hosting me and making this NOAB the most memorable week in my life. I also thank the conducting staff and my file manager. I will never forget friends I made on NOAB and I am sure many will be with me for the BMOQ and further. I am looking forward to my BMOQ starting January 17th 2011.

A quick note for guys who are waiting for NOAB, from what I heard from conducting staff, this was the last NOAB for 2010-11 fiscal year. They have filled in all the positions for MARS and NTO for 2010-11. They also mentioned many positions will open in April 2011. So as I mentioned earloer "Hurry up and Wait" But I am sure this wait will allow many of you to explore the physicals required for BMOQ.

-K


----------



## MMSS (25 Oct 2010)

congratulations on passing the board  there are a lot of factors in play but if everything goes well I hope to be at one within the next few years.


----------



## Sigil (31 Jan 2011)

Does anyone know when the next NOAB is scheduled?


----------



## SK (31 Jan 2011)

No date set as of last week


----------



## Chang (31 Jan 2011)

last time I spoke with my file manager, he said there won't be anymore planned until after April 1st.


----------



## Olexa (2 Feb 2011)

According to my CFRC, there will be no NOAB scheduled for this year as the trade has been closed. It is expected to re-open in January 2012.


----------



## Sigil (2 Feb 2011)

Olexa said:
			
		

> According to my CFRC, there will be no NOAB scheduled for this year as the trade has been closed. It is expected to re-open in January 2012.


Wow, I'm not a recruiter and am not privy to internal CFRC information, but I find this a little hard to believe. The NOAB is for NCSE, MSE, and MARS....it doesn't seem likely that all 3 trades are closed this year. Especially not when applications are currently being processed (according to the forces website).

Perhaps the CFRC meant the fiscal year, ending March 31? Just a guess...


----------



## Olexa (3 Feb 2011)

Sigil said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm not a recruiter and am not privy to internal CFRC information, but I find this a little hard to believe. The NOAB is for NCSE, MSE, and MARS....it doesn't seem likely that all 3 trades are closed this year. Especially not when applications are currently being processed (according to the forces website).
> 
> Perhaps the CFRC meant the fiscal year, ending March 31? Just a guess...



Sorry, I  should have been more specific. I was referring to MARS only, I have no info regarding the status of other trades. However, from other threads on this website I know that last year NCSE applicants were interviewed over the phone without having to attend a NOAB.


----------



## SK (3 Feb 2011)

Olexa said:
			
		

> Sorry, I  should have been more specific. I was referring to MARS only, I have no info regarding the status of other trades. However, from other threads on this website I know that last year NCSE applicants were interviewed over the phone without having to attend a NOAB.



I was at CFRC Toronto today and they didnt say anything along the line of this, only that as of now there was no date set for the next NOAB as of now.


----------



## Sigil (3 Feb 2011)

I interviewed for MARS a month ago and was under the impression that positions still existed and were looking to be filled; certainly no mention was made of it being closed. MARS is also listed as one of the select trades currently being processed, as opposed to most which are waiting until April at the earliest.

I'd be surprised (and a little disappointed) if MARS is closed until 2012.

I don't really know what to make of Olexa's CFRC. Are there any recruiters who can shed additional light on this?


----------



## kincanucks (5 Feb 2011)

Sigil said:
			
		

> I interviewed for MARS a month ago and was under the impression that positions still existed and were looking to be filled; certainly no mention was made of it being closed. MARS is also listed as one of the select trades currently being processed, as opposed to most which are waiting until April at the earliest.
> 
> I'd be surprised (and a little disappointed) if MARS is closed until 2012.
> 
> I don't really know what to make of Olexa's CFRC. Are there any recruiters who can shed additional light on this?



And what has your CFRC told you?


----------



## Sigil (5 Feb 2011)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> And what has your CFRC told you?


 Pretty much the same as SK heard from his. I'm merit listed, but they don't have any additional information on dates for a NOAB or BMOQ.


----------



## Sigil (18 Mar 2011)

Ok, just a bit of an update guys...

I talked to my CFRC today and they said MARS is/will be open but far fewer positions exist compared to the last few years. Successful applicants will be contacted sometime after April 1st with the next NOAB being held sometime after that.


----------



## SK (18 Mar 2011)

Sigil said:
			
		

> Ok, just a bit of an update guys...
> 
> I talked to my CFRC today and they said MARS is/will be open but far fewer positions exist compared to the last few years. Successful applicants will be contacted sometime after April 1st with the next NOAB being held sometime after that.


 Nice, thanks for the update Sigil.


----------



## Olexa (22 Mar 2011)

Sigil said:
			
		

> Ok, just a bit of an update guys...
> 
> I talked to my CFRC today and they said MARS is/will be open but far fewer positions exist compared to the last few years. Successful applicants will be contacted sometime after April 1st with the next NOAB being held sometime after that.



And my CFRC said that  MARS would indeed be open but to ROTP applicants only, not DEOs.


----------



## Stoker (22 Mar 2011)

I head from a pretty reliable source today only 25 spots will be open for MARS this year.


----------



## SK (28 Mar 2011)

FWIW, I've been merit listed for MARS since August '10 and one of the recruiters told me that it might be in my best interest to have 3 new choices in April (MARS and Pilot are my only 2 choices as of now, also said Pilot is basically a waste of a slot ATM).  Could all change by Friday, but this is what I was told last week.


----------



## Acer Syrup (28 Mar 2011)

Depends how much you want it and how fast you want in. 

It seemed that a lot of people pick MARS because it was hiring and they were eligable; sometimes this works out and sometimes not so much. At my NOAB, I was in the 5% group of candidates who had MARS as thier first choice. Most people it was their second or third choice. Kind of frustrating knowing people who were using the trade to OT from the start or changed their mind during basic or are at NOTC wanting to OT ASAP (never actually wanting to be MARS). MARS spots are bound to open again soon, maybe even during this year if someone drops out or OT's or etc.

OK that was kind of a rant, but you get the drift.


----------



## Sigil (29 Mar 2011)

SK said:
			
		

> FWIW, I've been merit listed for MARS since August '10 and one of the recruiters told me that it might be in my best interest to have 3 new choices in April (MARS and Pilot are my only 2 choices as of now, also said Pilot is basically a waste of a slot ATM).  Could all change by Friday, but this is what I was told last week.



Seems like we have both heard some pretty depressing news, SK. My recruiter didn't hold out a lot of hope either. I was told there were spots but not many. The 25 spots Chief Stoker heard is actually higher than I was told, but maybe 25 is total (all entry plans). Guess we will find out in a few days/weeks.


----------



## SK (29 Mar 2011)

Sigil said:
			
		

> Seems like we have both heard some pretty depressing news, SK. My recruiter didn't hold out a lot of hope either. I was told there were spots but not many. The 25 spots Chief Stoker heard is actually higher than I was told, but maybe 25 is total (all entry plans). Guess we will find out in a few days/weeks.


 Yeah bad news but I think I'm going to hold out for MARS rather than change my choices around. Whats are you thinking Sigil?


----------



## Sigil (29 Mar 2011)

SK said:
			
		

> Yeah bad news but I think I'm going to hold out for MARS rather than change my choices around. Whats are you thinking Sigil?



I think I'm going to hold out too. I've waited this long...and who knows, maybe we'll both get lucky and hear some good news once Friday rolls around.


----------



## Kip_Kiligan (4 Apr 2011)

April 11-15 is the next one I was told today


----------



## sky777 (4 Apr 2011)

What about DEO?


----------



## SK (4 Apr 2011)

I went to CRFC today after work and MARS isn't open for any entry plan, the recruiter i spoke with said it will most likely not open this year.  He said the backlog is enormous and there are too many people waiting to get on course as is.


----------



## srhodes (4 Apr 2011)

Wow!!  It's shocking how slim the pickings are.
This is bad and very discouraging;  The lack of opportunities is very surprising.

Ok, SK and others who are merit listed, what offers did your recruiters give you?  From my understanding, your file can't be open indefinitely.  Did they say if they will be closing your file now?
I know you have mentioned that you are interested in waiting it out, but did they at least make you any alternate offers or give you some career counselling? Did they offer you another trade?  Did they even say what Officer trades are available for DEO now?

If they are as "backlogged" ('enormous' was the word that was used)  as they claim to be, next year the same situation could very well repeat itself and you'll be in the exact same spot.  I don't think that is such a far-fetched notion.


----------



## SK (4 Apr 2011)

srhodes said:
			
		

> Wow!!  It's shocking how slim the pickings are.
> This is bad and very discouraging;  The lack of opportunities is very surprising.
> 
> Ok, SK and others who are merit listed, what offers did your recruiters give you?  From my understanding, your file can't be open indefinitely.  Did they say if they will be closing your file now?
> ...


    The recruiter kept MARS as my first choice in case a miracle happened, I had pilot as my second choice, also closed, so I added 2 other trades.  Off the top of my head I know Armour Officer, Signals, Infantry, and legal were open there were a couple more I just can't remember now.  If you call a recruiting centre they definitely have the list right now as to what is open, they can give you full details.


----------



## Sigil (4 Apr 2011)

srhodes,

I haven't received any news, good or bad. My file doesn't seem to be closed, no alternate offers or suggestions to pick something else, but then again...intake numbers are low, so it's hard to know what might happen.


----------



## srhodes (5 Apr 2011)

Hi,
SK, what other 2 choices did you put down (if it’s not a secret)?
Pilot I’ve been told is the toughest trade to get (in general), and this year MARS appears to be completely blocked despite previous talks/rumours of navy personnel shortages.  

Sigil, 
You are right, it’s hard to know what will happen, but leaving candidates hanging for years is not an acceptable option either.  The CF is not obligated to give someone a job, but applicants should know where they accurately stand and what the prospects are.

Good luck….


----------



## SK (5 Apr 2011)

srhodes, I chose signals officer and infantry officer.  I still might wait it out for MARS but the recruiter didn't sound too optimistic and my current job is only guaranteed until the beginning of August  :facepalm:.


----------



## Sigil (5 Apr 2011)

I hear ya srhodes. I suppose on the one hand no news is good news, but on the other...if there isn't any hope for the time being, I'd rather know sooner than later. I'm trying to keep my schedule relatively flexible (just in case), but if I need to move on, I can accept that too. It's just the dangling on the hook for weeks or months.... Is an offer imminent? Is the trade going to be closed? Are we all SOL until next year? It's just unclear. Not that I'm complaining too much...I know there are guys who would love to be as far into the process as I am.

If I may ask, have you applied yourself yet or are you still trying to figure out what you're going to do?


----------



## srhodes (7 Apr 2011)

Just trying to figure things out, exploring options, learn, seeing what’s available.

I was told by a recruiter today that 10 DEO MARS spots are available nationally.
Hopefully that gives you ‘some’ sort of hope.  That's what I was told, but he also said numbers (can) change daily.

Was told best bet as of right now is probably with Infantry Officer.  
Have you guys heard anything different?


----------



## Sigil (8 Apr 2011)

Yeah, 'some' sort of hope is about right. Better news than hearing 0 spots are available, but 10... :-\

I haven't heard anything about infantry O either way. Last I heard from my CFRC, Construction Engineering had a few openings but it didn't seem like anything was "wide open," except possibly for trades requiring a specific degree, like pharmacy and social work.


----------



## sky777 (27 Apr 2011)

Any news about nearest "Officer Selection Board" ?


----------



## sallu (27 Apr 2011)

The next Assessment Board will be run 11-15 Jul -2011, and will be for Naval Combat System Engineers only as per Canadian Forces National Recruiting Contact Center.


----------



## Olexa (28 Apr 2011)

sallu said:
			
		

> The next Assessment Board will be run 11-15 Jul -2011, and will be for Naval Combat System Engineers only as per Canadian Forces National Recruiting Contact Center.



Does this mean there will no Assessment Board for MARS candidates this year?


----------



## Olexa (28 Apr 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> No... It means the next NOAB will be for Naval Combat System Engineers only.  Honestly, where did you get "There will be no Assessment Board for MARS this year" out of that?



I didn't because it was a question, not a statement of fact. If you have an issue with the validity of the assumption behind it, well, I'd appreciate if you can elaborate on that.


----------



## Sigil (28 Apr 2011)

I'm now wondering the same thing, Olexa. If the July NOAB is for NCSE only, the next NOAB will probably be no sooner than October-ish (judging by past years) and with the very low intake this year, if at all for MARS...well, I think it's a reasonable thing to be wondering.

It seems like you may have had the right of it all along. It's a little frustrating, since I'm still being told what I have been. I understand and agree that the needs of the CF come first, but I wish it could be a little more clear to applicants where they stand. The conflicting info and uncertainty for weeks and months makes it unclear whether you should just buckle down and be patient for a little longer or move on with your life.


----------



## Olexa (30 Apr 2011)

Sigil said:
			
		

> I'm now wondering the same thing, Olexa. If the July NOAB is for NCSE only, the next NOAB will probably be no sooner than October-ish (judging by past years) and with the very low intake this year, if at all for MARS...well, I think it's a reasonable thing to be wondering.
> 
> It seems like you may have had the right of it all along. It's a little frustrating, since I'm still being told what I have been. I understand and agree that the needs of the CF come first, but I wish it could be a little more clear to applicants where they stand. The conflicting info and uncertainty for weeks and months makes it unclear whether you should just buckle down and be patient for a little longer or move on with your life.


It seems that this year the selection process is being carried out under  especially unfavorable circumstances of which we are all aware. I too have heard some conflicting info. From what I have heard so far, the  number  of spots allocated for DEO MARS applicants is going to be either non-existent  or extremely low.  I can infer that given the numbers, the decision whether to hold another NOAB for MARS is pretty much in the air. What surprises me about that "NOAB for NSCE" thing is that last year I was told that NSCE candidates might be exempted from the NOAB in the future, whereas MARS applicants must attend  one regardless. Thus, it sounds strange  to me that they have reportedly decided to hold a NOAB for NSCE only.


----------



## clarkyo (3 May 2011)

I spoke to my file manager today and was told that an NOAB for MARS if off the table for now.  While they may or may not be recruiting individuals for this year, they already have enough candidates that have completed the selection board, therefore, no need to run a new one.  I was then told that I have the option to have my file closed (I was merit listed but no NOAB) and reapply or go for a different trade.  I am going to apply at the later date whenever that comes while trying to improve my resume.  Thank god I have a decent full time job with benefits/retirement plan but I feel for the rest of you folks who aren’t so lucky.  Gotta love this recession!!  Hopefully the new government will be able to turn the economy around.


----------



## Olexa (3 May 2011)

clarkyo said:
			
		

> I spoke to my file manager today and was told that an NOAB for MARS if off the table for now.  While they may or may not be recruiting individuals for this year, they already have enough candidates that have completed the selection board, therefore, no need to run a new one.  I was then told that I have the option to have my file closed (I was merit listed but no NOAB) and reapply or go for a different trade.  I am going to apply at the later date whenever that comes while trying to improve my resume.  Thank god I have a decent full time job with benefits/retirement plan but I feel for the rest of you folks who aren’t so lucky.  Gotta love this recession!!  Hopefully the new government will be able to turn the economy around.


I was told exactly the same thing two months ago. I had managed to start  the application process for another trade when, quite recently, my file manager informed me that  MARS was going to be  open this year for a very limited selection  after all. So I got merit-listed for MARS again. Have they changed their mind yet another time?


----------



## clarkyo (4 May 2011)

Things very well could have changed.  I find that the information that the recruiters receive isn’t always consistent from location to location.  I also feel that there is a strong possibility that some applicants interpret said information to be a lot more positive than it really is.  Basically I was told that nothing has really changed.  MARS is not open and there is no plan to run an NOAB in the near future.  Recruiter said to call every 6 weeks just to see if anything has changed.  I will not be holding my breath waiting for this trade to open up as it is outside of my control.  Summer is fast approaching.  Time to enjoy myself  :nod:


----------



## sky777 (4 May 2011)

What about Officer Selection Board for another trades?
Any information?


----------



## Sigil (4 May 2011)

I contacted my CFRC today and they said while MARS has (a very few) spots available, they didn't know when offers would go out or when a NOAB would be held. I remain merit listed and my file remains open, but beyond that they just don't know...I'm thinking late this year would be the very earliest for anything, and next year does appear to be a real possibility.


----------



## Scott (4 May 2011)

sky777 said:
			
		

> What about Officer Selection Board for another trades?
> Any information?



This is a *Naval Officer Assessment Board*. Quit spamming with your questions.

Staff


----------



## malamud (11 May 2011)

clarkyo said:
			
		

> I spoke to my file manager today and was told that an NOAB for MARS if off the table for now.  While they may or may not be recruiting individuals for this year, they already have enough candidates that have completed the selection board, therefore, no need to run a new one.  I was then told that I have the option to have my file closed (I was merit listed but no NOAB) and reapply or go for a different trade.  I am going to apply at the later date whenever that comes while trying to improve my resume.  Thank god I have a decent full time job with benefits/retirement plan but I feel for the rest of you folks who aren’t so lucky.  Gotta love this recession!!  Hopefully the new government will be able to turn the economy around.



I've been reading these threads for a while, and I'd like to speak my peace.

I'm not exactly sure how a NOAB can be "off the table" when there are positions available that need to be filled.  Yes, granted that there are very few positions available, (under 10 from what I can gather by what others have said on here) these positions still need to be filled. Furthermore, when a company has  1 position available, they just don't interview 1 person!  They probably interview 10 or more, so they can narrow it down and pick the 1 person they like best [the person who gets the job offer].  It should be the same for the NOAB.  Even though they only have a few spots to offer, they would need to "interview" a whole bunch to pick the best candidates.  So I am not sure what is going on.  We are well into mid-May now, and still no one knows what is going on, which is unacceptable.  Totally unacceptable.  People have been waiting for months, and with some more than a year and they "don't know" if it there will be a NOAB.  
I thought the CF is all about respect and honour.  Well then, show some respect for candidates lives and time, and give them an answer.  At this very moment new applications are being processed for MARS at CFRCs even though there are only a few positions open, but according to the recruiter I spoke to, if it is open they process the application.  And he refused to give me the number of spots available  [just to be nice] as if it were top secret information.

My observation is that HR is not the CF's forte.  Last year, the year before they were desperate for MARS and now they have only a couple of positions.  Sounds like the CF has difficulty properly staffing its ranks and seems to be a systemic problem.  In addition, many of the front line recruiters are crusty and rather abrassive.  I have had two encounters with recruiters who really do act like professional recruiters and enjoy their job, but the rest seem to be just "hanging out" and killing a few years until retirement when their DB pension kicks in.  I know that some of the regular posters on here blast sloppy and poorly prepared candidates, but every coin has two sides and some recruiters I have seen I wonder how they managed to get their positions with their poor attitudes and unprofessional manners.   Those crusty recruiters would not survive in the civilian world, and I think they know it.

What I am going to say will provoke response from some of the regular posters [the "enforcers"] who will bash me no doubt, but I will say it none-the-less.
A candidate must ask himself/herself, do I want to give years of my life, or in some cases my life to an organization that doesn't really seem to be on the ball?
With regards to the Navy, here is an organization still using Supply Ships that are banned from some parts of the world due to their age [because of their hull].
Still flying choppers that should have been replaced ages ago, and just last year threats were made that the Navy fleet would have to be chopped in half almost.  Remember that? Yes, this is mostly political some will say, it is the politicians who are to blame but who cares because the bottom line is it will affect you.


Or how about the the submarine issue?  On the maiden voyage back to Canada a sailor lost his life because there was a fire and the sub became disabled in the ocean.  Nice.   That poor guy lost his life for nothing.   The subs are all a piece of junk, just like a used car lemon.  After all these years, who many are fully operatioanal? 

For those interested in the navy, read the article below and ask yourself, do you still want to work for an organization that obviously is disorganized beyond belief or incompetent?  It's an honest question, no disrespect is meant to the good sailors toughing it out, but it is time to question things and look at things for how they really are, and sadly in my view it doesn't look too good on a number of levels.

http://www.thestar.com/news/article/972061--canadian-navy-has-wrong-torpedoes-for-subs


----------



## Neill McKay (11 May 2011)

Regarding the CF's attitude towards HR, there are definitely two sides to the coin.

You're correct that the recruiting system doesn't always present a good face to the public, and there's probably room for improvement.  (I say "probably" because it's been about twelve years since I last had any contact with a recruiting centre and things have probably changed to some extent in that time.)

However, something that is probably not obvious from the outside is that the CF has a very different working culture from the typical civilian workplace.  CF members are expected to be able to endure unpleasant conditions ranging from a cold and wet night in the field to the raging North Atlantic to the real prospect of being shot at in some of the most unpleasant places on Earth.  If things seem rough around the edges, it's because an ability to live with rough edges is part of the job.

The other side of the coin is that the CF culture has strong values of loyalty and concern for one's subordinates.  A good leader in the CF will take much better care of his people than just about any civilian manager you're likely to work for.

The same goes for peers.  I read somewhere that you can step out of your barrack room for a few minutes (e.g. to take a shower) with your wallet and a bag of chips on your dresser and a case of beer in your fridge and come back to find the beer drunk and the chips eaten, but your wallet untouched.  It was meant as a joke, but there's a bit of truth to it.  You will find few workplaces where you can trust your co-workers in the way that you can in the CF.


----------



## jwtg (12 May 2011)

malamud said:
			
		

> I've been reading these threads for a while, and I'd like to speak my peace.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure how a NOAB can be "off the table" when there are positions available that need to be filled.  Yes, granted that there are very few positions available, (under 10 from what I can gather by what others have said on here) these positions still need to be filled. Furthermore, when a company has  1 position available, they just don't interview 1 person!  They probably interview 10 or more, so they can narrow it down and pick the 1 person they like best [the person who gets the job offer].  It should be the same for the NOAB.  Even though they only have a few spots to offer, they would need to "interview" a whole bunch to pick the best candidates.


Have you considered the possibility that there is already a lengthy list of candidates who have been successful at prior NOABs from which they can select the candidates to fill the available positions?  Have you considered a possible backlog in the training system? (I have no information as to Naval Officer training, but if it's anything like the rest of the CF it would not be shocking to hear training was backlogged.)  It's quite possible that the CF has no need to assess new candidates at this point, and to do so would be a waste of taxpayers money.


> So I am not sure what is going on.  We are well into mid-May now, and still no one knows what is going on, which is unacceptable.  Totally unacceptable.
> People have been waiting for months, and with some more than a year and they "don't know" if it there will be a NOAB.


The CF is not unique in this respect.  Go and ask an RCMP recruiter what THEIR recruiting process looks like right now.  They say '6-18 months' however '12-24 months' is a much more accurate application time frame (at least as of a year ago).  There has been a serious reduction in CF recruiting, and I don't have the numbers but my guess would be there has not been a serious reduction in CF applicants- hence a giant backlog, lengthy wait times, more thorough filtering of applicants, and less offers of employment.


> I thought the CF is all about respect and honour.  Well then, show some respect for candidates lives and time, and give them an answer.  At this very moment new applications are being processed for MARS at CFRCs even though there are only a few positions open, but according to the recruiter I spoke to, if it is open they process the application.  And he refused to give me the number of spots available  [just to be nice] as if it were top secret information.


  Serious recruiting and training backlogs hardly undermine the respect and honor of the CF; rather, they reflect the current economic and military state.  We are scaling back/leaving Afghanistan and we are recovering from a recession.  You can do the math and see the effect on CF recruiting.  As to showing respect for candidates- the CF owes nobody a job.  The CF offers jobs based on the current climate, operational need, projected attrition, etc.  People apply and then receive or don't receive job offers based on the needs of the CF.  If they don't like it, they need not apply.  In fact, maybe it will help screen out applicants who will have a hard time understanding that their entire career will be subject to the needs of the CF.

Further, I speak from experience.  I'm juggling a lot right now in my personal life, and the offer of employment I received from the CF threw all of my plans into the fan like a torn feather pillow.  I evaluated my options and determined a course of action that allowed my personal goals and priorities to coexist with my employment in the CF.  Thanks to some great, supportive HR staff at the CFRC and RMC, everything is working out.


> My observation is that HR is not the CF's forte.  Last year, the year before they were desperate for MARS and now they have only a couple of positions.  Sounds like the CF has difficulty properly staffing its ranks and seems to be a systemic problem.


 The CF is a large organization and makes a lot of decisions based on projections.  The people they're projecting about don't always act the way the CF thought they would.  I will agree with you that I would love for CF recruiting/training to be more efficient; however, I will also mention that no system is perfect and to think that the CF (or any other organization) will ever be perfect is folly.


> In addition, many of the front line recruiters are crusty and rather abrassive.  I have had two encounters with recruiters who really do act like professional recruiters and enjoy their job, but the rest seem to be just "hanging out" and killing a few years until retirement when their DB pension kicks in.  I know that some of the regular posters on here blast sloppy and poorly prepared candidates, but every coin has two sides and some recruiters I have seen I wonder how they managed to get their positions with their poor attitudes and unprofessional manners.   Those crusty recruiters would not survive in the civilian world, and I think they know it.


Maybe they get sick of people crying about the next NOAB.  Maybe they got sick of working hard and being pleasant only to be met with anger, frustration and name-calling on the internet. (Crusty? Really?)  You have no idea what is going on in their lives, what has gone on in their lives, what has led them to where they are, how long they've been in recruiting, how close they are to their pensions, or anything.  I won't justify anyone's poor attitude- CF recruiters or angry internet posters, but I also won't assume that I know anything about a person because I think they're 'crusty.'


> What I am going to say will provoke response from some of the regular posters [the "enforcers"] who will bash me no doubt, but I will say it none-the-less.
> A candidate must ask himself/herself, do I want to give years of my life, or in some cases my life to an organization that doesn't really seem to be on the ball?
> With regards to the Navy, here is an organization still using Supply Ships that are banned from some parts of the world due to their age [because of their hull].
> Still flying choppers that should have been replaced ages ago, and just last year threats were made that the Navy fleet would have to be chopped in half almost.  Remember that? Yes, this is mostly political some will say, it is the politicians who are to blame but who cares because the bottom line is it will affect you.


A candidate musk ask him/herself many more questions than the few you've listed here.  Am I willing to take a bullet for this country?  For Afghanistan?  For people I don't know- so they can go to school, live free of oppression, farm their fields, police their own lands, etc. etc. etc.?  Am I willing to go where I'm told and do what I'm told because I've been told to?  Am I willing to work harder than most of the civilian world and watch the people I fight for prosper?  Am I willing to make a fraction of what a professional athlete makes, and train just as hard AND go fight terrorists?

I don't pretend to have listed all the questions that a candidate has to ask- only a few.  It's a pretty big decision, and if training backlogs, slow recruiting movement and perceived poor HR management are enough to make you not want this job, then you probably are better off looking elsewhere for work.


> Or how about the the submarine issue?  On the maiden voyage back to Canada a sailor lost his life because there was a fire and the sub became disabled in the ocean.  Nice.   That poor guy lost his life for nothing.   The subs are all a piece of junk, just like a used car lemon.  After all these years, who many are fully operatioanal?


 I don't know anything about submarines or the particular example cited, so I won't comment except to say that perhaps you're right- maybe someone did fail to exercise adequate diligence and ensure that the submarine was safe to operate.  Or maybe this was one of many tragedies that occur in our world from electrical home fires to car accidents that couldn't have been foreseen.


> For those interested in the navy, read the article below and ask yourself, do you still want to work for an organization that obviously is disorganized beyond belief or incompetent?  It's an honest question, no disrespect is meant to the good sailors toughing it out, but it is time to question things and look at things for how they really are, and sadly in my view it doesn't look too good on a number of levels.
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/article/972061--


For those interested in the Navy- as above, please ask yourself many more questions than the few being offered by our angry friend.  If the compatibility of our torpedoes and subs- and the plans to properly weaponize Canadian subs, which our friend conveniently didn't comment on- is your only point of consideration in your decision making process, then please consider yourself poorly informed and go do some broad research in order to make a mature decision about whether or not you're willing to swear/solemnly affirm to serve your Country.

To malamud- it is quite simple: If you don't like it, don't be a part of it.  The CF is what it is and you don't get to pick and choose what you get when you sign up for a career in it.  You play the hand you're dealt, so study your cards well and decide if this is your game or not.


----------



## malamud (18 May 2011)

N MacKay: You make a good post and I don’t doubt that the care and loyalty towards junior personnel from their superiors is better than that found in the civilian world.  CF personnel have to look after each other’s backs in a way that is different, and when people have to fight together and go through tough situations together, I am sure that close bonds are formed as a result of that.

Jwtg: First off,  congratulations are in order on your acceptance.  I am sure that being given the go-ahead to enter the CF shapes your opinion (and so does your help from the supportive staff from the CFRC and RMC) just as the run around for me from unsupportive staff has shaped mine.  You’re right, maybe they do have NOAB qualified candidates all cleared and awaiting their “offers” but if that’s the case, why don’t they just say that at the recruiting centre to potential applicants? In the CF, does the right hand not know what the left hand is doing??  We are mid May now and surely they must know what their requirements are, who they plan on hiring and when, and if they don’t know that, then when the next NOAB will be  so they can fill their quota for the year.   From my understanding and from what I’ve been told, once you attend a NOAB and you pass, you are given an offer and if you accept there is one less “spot” that appears on the computer screens at the CFRCs because the position has now been filled.

You are right that there is by all appearances a reduction in hiring, which is the way it is.  I understand that.   Hiring less, there being cut backs, etc, however doesn’t mean that people should be left hanging and not have their calls returned.   At the end of the day, even with reductions, cut backs, whatever, this still is a G8 military force, and not some McJob at McDonalds. I expect things to operate at a higher level.  Things are going well for the CF from a recruitment standpoint, but this is a volunteer military, and I would imagine that if the CF is interested in attracting good candidates, now or in the near future when they are hurting again for people in who knows what trade, that it would want to maintain a positive image as an employer of choice.

The CF owes nobody a job as you say, true, and nobody gets rich being in the military, but the CF does owe candidates accurate info, prompt responses, straight up answers (and if they don’t know, to find someone who does know the answer instead of ignoring someone)  and not a run around, respect for candidate’s time and life, and respect for the fact that no other “employer” asks their employees to make the ultimate sacrifice. If the CF expects this from its people and applicants, well then my expectations of them will be higher as well. Perhaps you view this as arrogant, but that is where we fundamentally differ my friend.   If you are going to ask more of me (notably my life or health), I am going to ask more of you.  That doesn’t make me any less patriotic.  

The advice you give at the very end of your post is good advice.

Good luck with your career.

PS: The information (article) about the subs speaks for itself.


----------



## malamudagain (9 Jun 2011)

Apologies, had to create new user name due to technical difficulties experienced.

I'd like to add add another interesting reading piece on the  Sub division of the Canadian Navy.  
Hopefully the negative publicity shames/embarrasses someone in charge into actually do something about a multi-decade problem.
I'm scared to think what would be the outcomes if Canada actually had to use the Subs for combat operations.


http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/307643

Digital Journal
By: Andrew Ardizzi
June 6, 2011


Victoria - The Canadian navy is investigating after one of its submarines struck bottom during training exercises off the coast of Vancouver Island, injuring two sailors. 
The HMCS Corner Brook was conducting advanced maneuvering drills while submerged off the west coast of Nootka Sound when the incident occurred, navy spokesman Gerry Pash told CBC news. 
“The submarine’s crew, in accordance with their training, brought the submarine to the surface, conducted an internal damage assessment and carried out a series of safety checks," Pash told the Times Colonist. "No fuel was released into the environment.” 
Pash said the Corner Brook will be housed at Canadian Forces Base Esquimalt where it will undergo further assessments, the Times Colonist reported. 
The two sailors were injured when the submarine, originally purchased along with three other submarines from the United Kingdom in 1998 for $891-million, struck bottom while performing tactical maneuvers intended to foster the necessary skills officers need when piloting a submarine, Pash told the Times Colonist. 
The sailors, whose names were not released, are believed to have only suffered minor injuries, CBC news reports. 
An investigation will be ordered to determine what caused the submarine to strike bottom, although it's believed the submarine was over capacity at the time of the incident with 60 officers on board, the Times Colonist reports.


----------



## Neill McKay (14 Jun 2011)

malamudagain said:
			
		

> I'd like to add add another interesting reading piece on the  Sub division of the Canadian Navy.
> Hopefully the negative publicity shames/embarrasses someone in charge into actually do something about a multi-decade problem.
> I'm scared to think what would be the outcomes if Canada actually had to use the Subs for combat operations.



However, is it clear that this incident is linked to the age of the submarine that was involved, or might this have happened to any submarine?  There isn't necessarily a connection here.


----------



## Tollis (14 Jun 2011)

I hit the next thread button instead of the next page and posted on the wrong thread.  My bad


----------



## malamudagain (15 Jun 2011)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> However, is it clear that this incident is linked to the age of the submarine that was involved, or might this have happened to any submarine?  There isn't necessarily a connection here.



Who knows, but what I do know is that a persistent negative and embarrassing stream of mishaps and errors (some fatal) can't be very pleasing to the reputation of the Navy, the morale of Navy members and especially to those aspiring to join. 

Furthermore, the article states that "it's believed the submarine was over capacity at the time of the incident with 60 officers on board, the Times Colonist reports".  Of course it's only a news article (I have relative trust in Canadian media) but if that's really case, then the age of the sub _in this case _ wasn't a factor.  

Why not just call it a day, admit the failures, apologize for the failures, accept responsibility for the failures, and stick to surface vessels?


----------



## MSEng314 (15 Jun 2011)

malamudagain said:
			
		

> Who knows, but what I do know is that a persistent negative and embarrassing stream of mishaps and errors (some fatal) can't be very pleasing to the reputation of the Navy, the morale of Navy members and especially to those aspiring to join.
> 
> Furthermore, the article states that "it's believed the submarine was over capacity at the time of the incident with 60 officers on board, the Times Colonist reports".  Of course it's only a news article (I have relative trust in Canadian media) but if that's really case, then the age of the sub _in this case _ wasn't a factor.
> 
> Why not just call it a day, admit the failures, apologize for the failures, accept responsibility for the failures, and stick to surface vessels?



How about you wait until the board of inquiry produces its findings before speculating on the nature of the incident, since you don't know the circumstances yourself.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jun 2011)

I think it's about time this thread was split......   :nod:


----------



## sallu (16 Jun 2011)

The next NOAB will be sitting from the following dates:
11-15 Jul 2011 and  3-7 Oct 2011.


----------



## generalmeng (16 Jun 2011)

but no space for mars on any of those dates?


----------



## amosmoses (28 Jun 2011)

I heard from the recruiting centre today that the July NOAB has been canceled.


----------



## George2 (28 Jun 2011)

:facepalm: I will need to wait for 3 more months.


----------



## Kip_Kiligan (28 Jun 2011)

Everyone always says something different....


----------



## Nostix (26 Jul 2011)

As of today, I was told by the CFRC that there were to be no NOAB for NCSEO's for the current fiscal year. I was told that there would instead be a selection held during the first week of September.


----------



## dbaev (16 Aug 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I've been calling the Toronto office every 3/4 weeks and unfortunately they don't have any concrete details about the NOAB themselves. I'd love to say that no news is good news, but unfortunately this isn't one of those cases.


----------



## JMacNavy (17 Nov 2011)

You would think with; A. The recent ship building contract B. The development in the Arctic and C. The high turnover rate of MARS officers, that they would put forth the funding towards a new NOAB. Could this be a case that the ships we have are going to be grounded for quite some time due to renovations and there are none available for training? Has anyone heard of any good or bad news regarding this subject. Reserve life is easy to pocket some cash but I would hate to have to buy back any more years towards my pension in the future.


----------



## gcclarke (1 Dec 2011)

JMacNavy said:
			
		

> You would think with; A. The recent ship building contract B. The development in the Arctic and C. The high turnover rate of MARS officers, that they would put forth the funding towards a new NOAB. Could this be a case that the ships we have are going to be grounded for quite some time due to renovations and there are none available for training? Has anyone heard of any good or bad news regarding this subject. Reserve life is easy to pocket some cash but I would hate to have to buy back any more years towards my pension in the future.



There is absolutely nothing that will affect booking of a new NOAB other than positions in the NTO and MARS trades coming available due to backlogs in the training pipeline being cleared. I don't think it's nearly as bad on the NTO side of the house, but right now Venture (The Naval Officer Training Centre where MARS folks get their initial trades training) is absolutely chock-full of Acting Subbies facing the prospect of waiting months until their next course. Hiring a new batch now would be a waste of taxpayer money. 

And yes, the lack of availability of ships through the HCM FELEX refits will have a significant impact in our ability to get the people we already have the sea time they require to progress their training packages once they actually get to the fleet.


----------



## JMacNavy (2 Dec 2011)

Fair enough, this is the first I heard of Venture being backed up. Everyone of my friends have been course loaded right out of RMC for NETPO, MARS 3 and MARS 4. Maybe they are on top of the ball so to say.


----------



## swonder25 (3 Jan 2012)

Good evening folks,

I have read this message board for a few years now but I am just signing up now as a last resort resort on my quest for a straight answer. 

My story is much like everyone else. I have 2 degrees (HBA-History/BED) and applied to the NAVY in May 2010. I was merit listed for DEO- MARS in July/August 2010. I was told that some time before 2011 I would be going to the NOAB. It has been a year and a half since I applied and I know less information now than I did then, and I cannot get a straight answer anywhere. When I spoke with my original recruiter I knew about NOAB's (from this message board) that he did not even know about, apparently because he someone didn't get on the email list. I have heard that MARS did not open in 2011 but would be in 2012. I also found out that a lot of the stuff I was rushed through in July 2010 had now expired and would need to be redone. I have read on here that the NOAB has possibly been discontinued and the NAVY is going a different route with its selection process. I applied for 2 more positions in November and called North Bay to discuss those applications. They said by December someone would contact me about everything, still nothing. I also saw that MARS is accepting applications again, so that would lead me to believe they have spots to fill. 

Any information at this point is good information.

I apologize that my first post is more of a venting than anything but I am beginning to get frustrated with this process. I guess my questions would be...

What exactly is the status of MARS Officer recruiting?

What is the deal with the NOAB?

Why do all recruiters have different information? lol

Anyhow, as I said any information on DEO MARS and/ or the NOAB would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## Allgunzblazing (3 Jan 2012)

Hello, 

The RC that I am in contact with tells me that the job openings shown in the CF website are mostly for ROTP candidates. (This was told to me in December last year before they closed for the holiday season). 

As far as the NOAB is concerned, it may be that the Navy is taking a different route for selecting officer candidates. This is purely my speculation, based on a post I read here about a person who has been offered a Navy (officer) trade without going through the NOAB. 

I contacted the RC today and was told to call back tomorrow because they are still waiting for information about trades which are open/ closed. 

You could also send an email to jobs@forces.ca. 

I hope this helps,

AGB.


----------



## swonder25 (6 Jan 2012)

Allgunzblazing said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I contacted the RC today and was told to call back tomorrow because they are still waiting for information about trades which are open/ closed.
> 
> ...



any new information?


----------



## Allgunzblazing (7 Jan 2012)

The recruiter told me that there was a high likelyhood of the trades which have a green check mark to open in the next fiscal. He also said to check every week, because as soon as they are given firm numbers from HQ, they are going to start accepting/ reopening applications for those positions.


----------



## swonder25 (28 Jan 2012)

Newest info I have from my RC...NOAB for MARS will not be happening until September...they couldn't believe I have been waiting for 2 years, oh well!


----------

